# Dead Space 2



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, this gets a thread now, as every far-off title seems to get it.



RAPE IS COMING


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2009)

Ehhh..

I bought dead space, in the hopes that it would make a decent "doom-ish" game for me. I cant say i enjoyed the near-constant scrounging for crap to sell to the ship's venders for the neccessary suit / weapon upgrades or ammo purchases. 

Kind of detracted from the whole "omg wtf bbq run for your life!" atmosphere of being(more or less) alone on a ship full of mutant alien-hijacked corpses.

I suppose i'll see what the reviews / early buy'ers say about this one before i purchase it (or not)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2009)

1 was easily one of the best games this generation. 2 Will top it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2009)

Agreed. If they tweek up the creepy atmosphere, and reading it's a freaking SPACE STATION this time. I'm game.

I still want to know what happened at the end of 1 though


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 10, 2009)

Only played the first four or so chapters of the original, but I enjoyed it and will eventually get around to finishing it.  Kinda rolled my eyes at the talk of multiplayer for the game, but I can understand why they would go that direction.  As long as the single player is still hot I am down.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2009)

It was a much better survivor-horror title than RE5, that's for damn sure. The sequel is always welcome in my book.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2009)

It's pretty much the only title barring Siren that actually is Survival Horror these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Only played the first four or so chapters of the original, but I enjoyed it and will eventually get around to finishing it.  Kinda rolled my eyes at the talk of multiplayer for the game, but I can understand why they would go that direction.  As long as the single player is still hot I am down.



First 2-3 chapters are meh but that soon changes.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

1 was very good... if only I have the courage to play it by myself..


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2009)

Bought original off Amazon today.  Yeuh.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 11, 2009)

Listening to what Isaac has to say... This should be interesting.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2009)

I felt Dead Space was the scariest game I've played in a long time, I'm glad to see a sequel.

RE5 was kind of a disappointment in the scare factor.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> It's pretty much the only title barring Siren that actually is Survival Horror these days.


 

From what I played of Dead Space it was as much survival horror as Resident Evil 4 was, which in my book was fucking awesome, but barely horror.  Dead Space gets the scary bonus for its fucked up enemies I guess.

I'll prolly get Dead Space in the mail before I get my 360 back from repairs


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 12, 2009)

Man, after reading all that, I'm so fucking pumped for this game. I loved the first one, and if this article is any indication of what's to come, it looks like all the minor quibbles I had with the first one will be pretty much gone. 

Really excited that Isaac will be talking in this, and am extremely excited that he's still messed up from all the shit he went through in the first game. It's always fun playing someone who's losing their fucking mind


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> From what I played of Dead Space it was as much survival horror as Resident Evil 4 was, which in my book was fucking awesome, but barely horror.  Dead Space gets the scary bonus for its fucked up enemies I guess.
> 
> I'll prolly get Dead Space in the mail before I get my 360 back from repairs



Well Dead space had that sound plus too. Like the monsters crawling around in the vents and stuff, spooky shit


----------



## Lucius (Dec 12, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> I still want to know what happened at the end of 1 though



we all know how dead space 2 is gonna start: we'll be furiously tapping the A (X) button^^

can't wait too. the new suit looks badass. i'm a bit worried about what they said about the action passages tho. i hope Dead Apace 2 won't turn into an action game. some is ok. but i want to be scared for my life like 90% of the time while playing the game.


----------



## Akira (Dec 12, 2009)

No monster closets and more levels like the USM Valour please EA.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 13, 2009)

scans from gameinformer


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 13, 2009)

Loved the first Dead Space can't wait for the second.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2009)

mmmm.... babies....


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

babies and children and women......mmmmmmmm...... a redneck's dream........


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 26, 2009)

Just finished the first game yesterday and had a blast.

Good to know Isaac survived, I would have raged hard otherwise.

Will definately be looking to pick this up when it comes out.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 26, 2009)

^Hmm...did you watch the whole ending?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2009)

Define 'whole ending'


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2009)

Was there more after Necromorph Nicole attacked him on the ship?


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 28, 2009)

Mortal deepthroats in my Dead Space ?


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Was there more after Necromorph Nicole attacked him on the ship?



Nicole didn't even look like a necromorph, she looked like a zombie. In other words, it probably was all in Issac's head. 

Also how would a dead Nicole make it into Issac's ship?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2009)

The World said:


> Nicole didn't even look like a necromorph, she looked like a zombie. In other words, it probably was all in Issac's head.
> 
> Also how would a dead Nicole make it into Issac's ship?



It was explained that the scene that you guys are talking about is due to Isaacs insanity at that point. 

His just got mindfucked in the whole Dead Space experiance and that last part was his brain just fuckin with him. 

Cool though.


----------



## ZenGamr (Dec 29, 2009)

Do Want. DS1 was stunning, this one I hope is better!


----------



## Draffut (Dec 29, 2009)

First Dead Space had issues.  I found it to be a little heavy on the in your face startling scares, over real horror.

But beyond this, it was actually incredibly fun.  Granted, like 95% of it was ripped directly from RE4, it was still extremely entertaining.

Wonder what they will do with the next one.  If they just try and clone #1, which is already a clone of RE, it's going to become repetitive and shit.

Multiplayer does not seam like it will work.  If they go the Co-op route, it will have many of the same issues as RE5.  If they do Multiplayer, it will just seam like some subpar L4D ripoff.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 5, 2010)

So according to  article over at IGN, Dead Space 2 will be more of an action-horror game than a survival one, and is also said that it will have action sequences on par with those seen in the Call of Duty series.

Well, I was all for the new direction Resident Evil took, so I'm game. Pretty damn sure this news is gonna piss off a lot of survival-horror enthusiasts who were fans of the first game though


----------



## Lucius (Feb 5, 2010)

no risks anymore everybody is going mainstream.

and its not that the first one was more action then survival already.

i guess today's youth is just to pussy for a real survival horror game


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2010)

Action Horror? Why change it when their survival horror was doing great?


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

^moar monyez


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 6, 2010)

As long as they keep it scary as hell, i dont care how much action they put in it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah crap, that's disappointing. :/

But I'll have to wait to see gameplay footage before I can really say if it'll work or not.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 28, 2010)

first trailer.


----------



## Maxi (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome, almost completed the original. 
Looking forward to this too.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lucius said:


> first trailer.



Awesome.

Love the part were that voice in Isaac's head said they weren't finished. Wonder who that's The Marker talkin to him.


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't like the news about it being more action oriented. First the RE series and now this too  I think I'm gonna have to try out the Silent Hill games.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't wait for this game!!!

Going to be sick! Dead Space was so awesome and different to me. Had some pretty intense moments in the game and the one gun trophy was so fun, especially on Hard/Impossible. 

One thing I hope they do is up the difficulty a little, hard felt like normal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2010)

shooting the final boss while dangling upside down was one of the greatest experiance i had playing a video game.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh1RlWlRKNk[/YOUTUBE]
I CAME.
also, anyone wanna make a gif of the helmet?


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Dead Space is the reason I own a PS3.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 29, 2010)

from neogaf


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2010)

They say they will pace the scary bits better and put epic action scenes in it.

I guess they will put HUEG enemies in it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 30, 2010)

It's confirmed it's never going to go on PC, right? 

Oh well. I have a PS3... I need to get a Wii for Extraction.

//HbS


----------



## Toreno (Jun 5, 2010)

* Sorry if there is already a thread about this, but I didn't see one when I was looking it up in the search. 

*Dead Space 2 Official Box Art*



*Debut Trailer/Gameplay*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtEEa4PU7ok[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8VX7jZJl4Y[/YOUTUBE]




*Game Info [from ea.com]*

Engineer Isaac Clarke returns in Dead Space 2 for another blood-curdling adventure in the sequel to the critically acclaimed Dead Space.

After waking from a coma on a massive space city known as "The Sprawl", the lone survivor of a horrific alien infestation finds himself confronting a catastrophic new nightmare. Battling dementia, hunted by the government, and haunted by visions of his dead girlfriend, Isaac will do whatever it takes to save himself and dominate the gruesome onslaught.

With an arsenal of tools to dismember Necromorphs and new determination, an engineer will bring the terror to space.

A nice article about the Dead Space Universe and more from *Gameinformer*. 








*More coming​


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2010)

I hadn't seen that gameplay vid before, though.

Isaac Iron Man?


----------



## Freija (Jun 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXQsQKGqIU[/YOUTUBE]Seems relevant.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 23, 2010)

Completed Dead Space a week ago but forgot to post it here . Enjoyable game, it was fun for what it was (a clustermess of different genres).

Is it me or am i the only one who wishes that Isaac is gonna talk in the sequel?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2010)

He is gonna talk in the sequel. It's been confirmed.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2010)

You can hear him in one of the trailers, I believe.

I love that version of Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 23, 2010)

YEAAAHHH 

Thanks for the info, John Snow and Kusuriuri.


----------



## Gene (Jun 23, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's confirmed it's never going to go on PC, right?
> 
> Oh well. I have a PS3... I need to get a Wii for Extraction.
> 
> //HbS


Extraction is being bundled with the PS3's limited edition of Dead Space 2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2010)

Is Extraction being ported? Last I checked it was a Wii exclusive.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Is Extraction being ported? Last I checked it was a Wii exclusive.



They mentioned at the Sony conference that the PS3 version of DS2 is coming with DSE with MOVE support.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 24, 2010)

First one scared the shit out of me 

Can't wait for DS2


----------



## Toreno (Sep 24, 2010)

I got invited to the Closed Multiplayer Beta today. 

It's pretty intense and I'm loving it. Anyone else get an invite? Looking for some people to play with (no homo ).


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2010)

Toreno said:


> I got invited to the Closed Multiplayer Beta today.
> 
> It's pretty intense and I'm loving it. Anyone else get an invite? Looking for some people to play with (no homo ).



Get me a invite!


----------



## Gene (Sep 29, 2010)

Got an invite to the multi beta. Pretty excited though I heard it's just decent.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

I was just thinking about this game.... anyways, played the demo a few months back. It's actually really fun. I look forward to it. Probably will buy it on day one if I have nothing else to play...


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

I got an invite to the beta, been playing off and on.. I keep getting kicked from EA's god-forsaken servers


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Awesome.*

*-Dead Space 2 Halloween Trailer*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eahussH-lK4[/YOUTUBE]​_*-Dead Space 2 Around the Rosie Trailer*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa6jw2I-0FI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 4, 2010)

Did Extraction had a scary children song as well?

I'm preordering this bad boy for PC  got a brand new machine, it's so powerful even "Crysis Warhead" couldn't resist.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2010)

That Ring Around the Rosie trailer looks good. I'm loving the environment.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 4, 2010)

As long as we are still able to drop kick babies, I'm all in support of this game.


----------



## Toreno (Nov 4, 2010)

Isaac never dropped kicked a baby. He punted those bitches! 

The ring around the rosie trailer was pretty nice.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2010)

Eh it was alright. Didn't like her voice. 

Definitely going to rent the game, but probably not buy it. I think my days of buying games are over to be honest. Well except Pokemon White Version.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

Echø said:


> Eh it was alright. Didn't like her voice.


True, i liked the Twinkle Twinkle Little Star song way better. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67cTIWDuKXM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

Now THAT was terrifying.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

It was that _Twinkle Little Star_ trailer that made me buy the game.  Scary shit man. The game lived up to the trailer...  I admit, I was scared shitless playing the game.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 5, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> True, i liked the Twinkle Twinkle Little Star song way better.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67cTIWDuKXM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​



One word. Awesome.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ Yea, plus; The Twinkle Twinkle Little Star song fits the game more since it's setting is in space. 
The Ring Around the Rosie song doesn't really fit unless I guess you were to apply the Black Death aspect of the song.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol new Dead Space 2 trailers are revelaed and we're fapping to 2008 E3 vids of Dead Space uno.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

That _Twinkle Little Star _trailer gives instant boner man.  The new one is good too, but the 2008 trailer takes the cake.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yea, the 2008 Trailer made me jump the first time i saw it. 
Actually it still does catch me off guard.


----------



## Toreno (Nov 5, 2010)

Twinkle Little Star was truly terrifying. 

Chapter 10 when you hear it at the beginning gives me chills!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's a Cute Cuddly Death Scene. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnralHig8rE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Aww, how nice. ​


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 5, 2010)

so they're not hiding isaac's face anymore.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ Nah, in the first trailer you also see his face i think.
He is no longer a Faceless Space Marine with no personality.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2010)

You see Isaac's face in the opening scene of the first game. 

It's not a mystery as to who he was or looked like. His personality was kind of a mystery but they added Voice Acting for him this time around.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2010)

Issac is fucking hot in DS2.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

Echø said:


> You see Isaac's face in the opening scene of the first game.
> 
> It's not a mystery as to who he was or looked like. His personality was kind of a mystery but they added _*Voice Acting for him this time around.*_



There was plenty of God Tier voice Acting for his deaths and yells of pain in the First game. 

The intensity and effort given was really good.


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't see his face...

a mute lead is the best way to go. I don't think he needs to have a voice actor. kinda ruins it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2010)

during the opening just after your ship crashes you can turn the camera around and see his face.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2010)

If you didn't see his face.. you're not missing much.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 7, 2010)

Actually you see his face at the end of the first Dead Space as well.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

_*-Dead Space 2 / Multiplayer Gameplay : Solar Array*_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4RvdDJY1b4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually looks fun.. not great but fun. I hope it's split screen multiplayer.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope you can play as those huge boss like enemies from the first game.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

That would be cool... it'll be fun. :33

The online play reminds me of L4D's online multiplayer..  where you can play as the zombies.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2010)

fucking asinine multiplayer tack-on

I went from being very excited about DS2 to completely losing any interest after they kept announcing more and more pandering, pointless concessions


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2010)

Isaac never was a silent protagonist space marine. His death screams were glorious! And he's never had any military training, he's an engineer 

Anyway, he won't be talktive in DS2 either, just one or two lines here and there. 

Multiplayer looks like L4D's Versus mode. Great! I spent countless hours in Versus  really liked it

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2010)

I think im going to be doing alooot of multiplayer


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2010)

dead space 2 demo is out

after 5 minutes of playing I turned down the volume and turned on my lights

fucking hell.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

PS3 version should be coming in a couple of hours. How it the demo, though? Action packed and scary?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

It's still creepy but no where near the bricks I shat in the first one.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh shiit, its on 360 right now?


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> after 5 minutes of playing I turned down the volume and turned on my lights
> 
> fucking hell.



YES!!!!



The Boss said:


> It's still creepy but no where near the bricks I shat in the first one.



No...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 22, 2010)

the first halucination WAS fucking creepy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 22, 2010)

and am I the only one that was all "fuck yeah" when you get the better armor in the demo and DAT helmet animation


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and am I the only one that was all "fuck yeah" when you get the better armor in the demo and *DAT helmet animation*



Yes I know. Issac is very hot. :33


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just played it, and absolutely loved all that I saw. Although honestly, I think my favorite new thing is Isaac cursing up a storm while curb stomping. Thank fucking christ Visceral actually gave him a voice and personality this time around. That was my biggest gripe with the first one.

Only thing I wasn't too fond of is how you couldn't really get a good shot on the Tripod until right before it was about to kill you, but goddamn was it spectacularly gory when he did 



Vegitto-kun said:


> and am I the only one that was all "fuck yeah" when you get the better armor in the demo and DAT helmet animation



No, no you weren't


----------



## Skylit (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe the game won't be released in Germany. Wonderful.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh man that ending, fucking ballin! 

What a set piece. Amazing game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Oh man that ending*, fucking ballin!
> 
> What a set piece. Amazing game.



I really wish I hadn't already seen what happens after that, because it's really fuckin cool, and I would've liked to have seen and heard it for the first time on my 42' flat screen.

Ah well, I guess I can take a little bit of solace in the fact that I don't remember *exactly* how it went down.


----------



## Toreno (Dec 24, 2010)

Played the demo earlier in the day. Was pretty fun for the most part. 

That first hallucination scared the shit out of me, though something was going to attack me. Then the Pukers around the corner made me jump a little. 

Now when I was looking at the difficulties the Zealot and Hardcore look the most interesting. F the rest! The demo difficulty was way too easy _imo_.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2010)

There is a demo?! Is it consoles only? 

//HbS


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 24, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Although honestly, I think my favorite new thing is Isaac cursing up a storm while curb stomping.



Indeed! I accidentally found this out 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when a necromorph jumped into the lift!


 I used stasis, shot it in the leg, and curb stomped the shit out of it.

Isaac was cursing _f**ker! F**ker! F**ker!_


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Didnt finish the demo, the flaws of the first still clear as day in this. Will pass.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> Didnt finish the demo, the flaws of the first still clear as day in this. Will pass.



And those are?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Isaac's movements are still very stiff whether its turning or running, its like if you get attacked from both sides you are going to die 9/10. I  know there is stasis but it wears off too quick and its not like you can upgrade it straight away

The holographic inventory looks cool and all but sometimes some of the shit isnt really visible.


----------



## Toreno (Dec 24, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Indeed! I accidentally found this out
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that to. Glad they can come through the small elevators now. 



Vault said:


> Isaac's movements are still very stiff whether its turning or running, its like if you get attacked from both sides you are going to die 9/10. I  know there is stasis but it wears off too quick and its not like you can upgrade it straight away
> 
> The holographic inventory looks cool and all but sometimes some of the shit isnt really visible.



I actually like the stiffness of the game, gives it that horror feel to me. I can understand that it does get pretty hard to maneuver around enemies at some points in the game. For me though it's pretty easy to get away from a crowd of Necros, I've played the hell out of that game.  

The holographic messages/info you pick up during the game are impossible to read. Could never read them at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2010)

The stiffness works well in this game. I have no problems really moving around and I love the inventory setup.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> Isaac's movements are still very stiff whether its turning or running, its like if you get attacked from both sides you are going to die 9/10. I  know there is stasis but it wears off too quick and its not like you can upgrade it straight away



Meh, stiff movements are just a staple of survival/horror that I don't think will ever go away. It definitely is a love it or hate it thing. But I've been playing these types of games since I was nine, and am pretty damn good at maneuvering these types of characters, so it doesn't bother me.



> The holographic inventory looks cool and all but sometimes some of the shit isnt really visible.



Okay this one I will totally give to you. Unless you have an HDTV or a fuckin huge SD, it's practically impossible to read them. I remember having the same problem when I first bought the game, and when I finally upgraded, I was amazed at how much of the story I was missing out on.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)

Wooo can't wait to get so I can piss in my panties 

 I am kinda hopeful that the second one can do better then first and I am kinda scared that the second one won't live up to the first


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Okay this one I will totally give to you. Unless you have an HDTV or a fuckin huge SD, it's practically impossible to read them. I remember having the same problem when I first bought the game, and when I finally upgraded, I was amazed at how much of the story I was missing out on.


I read them no problem on a 19''...

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Wooo can't wait to get so I can piss in my panties
> 
> I am kinda hopeful that the second one can do better then first and I am kinda scared that the second one won't live up to the first



Wait your hopeful the second one will be better and your scared it won't be? That's...the opposite of both of those lol. 

I believe 2 will be better then 1 but won't come as much of a surprise. One was good but no one expected it to be.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Wait your hopeful the second one will be better and your scared it won't be? That's...the opposite of both of those lol.
> 
> I believe 2 will be better then 1 but won't come as much of a surprise. One was good but no one expected it to be.



I notice 

It always the things with 2nd games, they either do better then the first or don't step up to the plate. Many don't step up which gets to me about games

I believe the story line might be better then 1 but in all truthfulness how can you make the surprises better, so I agree with you


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I read them no problem on a 19''...
> 
> //HbS



Well then you're just a fucking freak with unnaturally good eyesight.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well then you're just a fucking freak with unnaturally good eyesight.



or your eyes are bad? :ho


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 24, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> or your eyes are bad? :ho



*HEY!!!!*

I'll have you know I have perfect 20/20 vision sir 

Not my fault some developers like to dick over people with standard defs.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)

Yay tiny tiny subtitles


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2010)

Just sit closer to the screen/TV, hahah, what's the problem? Move that couch, put your muscles to work once in a while 

And actually, my eyesight is pretty bad. Half-blind is not an overstatement. God bless contact lenses.

//HbS


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)

That is truthfully what I do


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Just sit closer to the screen/TV, hahah, what's the problem? Move that couch, put your muscles to work once in a while
> 
> And actually, my eyesight is pretty bad. Half-blind is not an overstatement. God bless contact lenses.
> 
> //HbS



Well my friend, I haven't had to do that these last two years because I spent all the money I made over the holidays then on an 42" HD. But that's what I used to do, and I could still only make out a few words. Plus that shit really isn't all that good for your eyes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 2, 2011)

I've just played the PS3 demo. NIIIIICE! I'm already sure I'm going to buy it on 1st February.

It's definitely improved compared to the first one. A little less horroresque, more action, but still made me jumpy. Especially since I had volume WAY TOO HIGH and when the first hallucination happened I jumped. 

I'm concerned about the ammo and cash. Monsters seem far less generous than they were in the first Dead Space, where the only ammo I had trouble with was Flamethrower fuel, while Plasma Cutter and Reaper ammos gave me LOADS AND LOADS of cash for Power Nodes.

Somebody tell me if I should record DS2 playthrough or not. I can talk, but only in Polish, my accent is AWFUL  and the mic... it's making my voice way higher than it really is. Can't complain, it cost me 2$.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yay, new gameplay footage. Some spoilers obviously, but nothing huge:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fcbBE2Z6iY[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isaac: What was he in for?

Daina: He murdered his family.

Isaac: Okay I'll be careful...

 I can't be the only that chuckled at that. Oh, and I like how Nicole can "kill" you, really nice little twist.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, but I can't stand German. Is there a non-commentary version?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

I pre-ordered the LE a while back. Gonna get my own Plasma Cutter.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2011)

Envy/Jealousy.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Don't get me wrong, but I can't stand German. Is there a non-commentary version?
> 
> //HbS



Nah, it's one of those video previews from Eurogamer. But a true fan can endure it to see all the wonderful visuals


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't give a damn about the visuals. I am loving the atmosphere!

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't give a damn about the visuals. I am loving the atmosphere!
> 
> //HbS



Oh well in that case you're screwed. Kinda hard to appreciate the atmosphere with a German commentator.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah 

My problem with German is that I'm still learning it. I already know a bit of English, so I can let it fly by my ears and ignore it completly. German? "Oh, this means this, that means that, your grammar is not really correct, oh fuck I have an exam tomorrow"

oh for fuck sake I really do have an exam

//HbS


----------



## Skylit (Jan 6, 2011)

Trainstation, my friends.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome New Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PccefpatLNg[/YOUTUBE]​
Damn, never thought I'd be rockin out to a trailer for a horror game, but whatever, pretty badass regardless


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome video but what's with this smashing pumpkins crap.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Awesome New Trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PccefpatLNg[/YOUTUBE]​
> Damn, never thought I'd be rockin out to a trailer for a horror game, but whatever, pretty badass regardless



mMMmmmmmm... Issac looks good. but Dat music._ WHY_.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 12, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> but what's with this smashing pumpkins crap





> *smashing pumpkins crap*





> *smashing pumpkins crap*









The Boss said:


> mMMmmmmmm... Issac looks good. but Dat music._ WHY_.



Well, the song kind of fits if you listen to the lyrics. Plus this one is much more action packed, so I guess they wanted some rock to compliment it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well, the song kind of fits if you listen to the lyrics. Plus this one is much more action packed, so I guess they wanted some rock to compliment it.



I understand that... but.. _WHY_. It would have been better without the lyrics imo. It was kinda distracting.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 12, 2011)

I liked the children songs theme they had going.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I understand that... but.. _WHY_. It would have been better without the lyrics imo. It was kinda distracting.



Marketing people obviously thought leaving the lyrics in made it better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

OMG that trailer was fucking amazing...made me think 10/10.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 13, 2011)

TWINKLE TWINKLE LITTLE STAR


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't care... Twinkle Twinkle Little Star was the best. It was the trailer that made me buy the game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

Dead Space 2 (along with pokemon White Version) is personally my most anticipated game of the year. I preordered the Limited Collectors Edition, which probably isn't worth 80 bucks.. but still, it'l be worth it to me. That trailer was sick. I'm a fan on Pumpkinz so I don't mind at all. It fit really well. In other news... 



My Black Marker necklace. It was pretty cheap.. but I like it. I plan on painting glow in the dark runes on it once I get the time and a working vehicle to go to Michaels.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn you must really like Dead Space. I pre-order the LE too. I hope the plasma cutter looks cool IRL.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah it's one of my favorite stories of all time. I'm trying to get my hands on Salvage right now... which takes place before the Ishimura even comes around I think. Either before or happens simultaneously.. It's about a bunch of Salvagers on Aegis though. Looks to be interesting.  I really like the art style. 

Anyone hoping Dead Space 2 has more mindf***s than previously, now that we the player consciously realizes Isaac is nuts has dementia? Like the part in the demo when you.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



walk into the Mausoleum and the camera tilts and you see ghastly images of violent corpses fluttering about on the walls and screaming.


 That scene definitely made me jump the first time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, that scene made me jump.... mainly because I was wearing headphones and the volume was way too high up 

That trailer is really good, except the voice - too high. But the genre makes sense, since DS2 is more of a TPP action game than a horror. Bit a slight bit. Atleast that's what devs told us.

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

I still haven't 100% gotten used to Billy Corgan's vocals yet. They're definitely an acquired taste, but nonetheless I do like Pumpkinz. 

I really enjoy how the Plasma Cutter isn't quite as large now. The blade it shoots is much smaller which leads me to believe the developers actually care about balance this time around... which in turn(also with playing the beta) leads me to believe multiplayer will be thought out and fun to play for at least all year and then some I hope... with the right map packs. Since, well, more maps means more gameplay types. 

Anyone have any questions about the beta? I haven't read this thread in quite a few pages because I only recently got back, but I was in it and if anyone has any questions I don't mind answering. I also participated in the feedback and saw some changes they're deciding to do.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 14, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I liked the children songs theme they had going.



Actually, as far as promotion goes, they're doing the exact same thing they did last time, which is show a bunch of horror themed trailers, and then cap it all off with an action-packed launch Trailer. This is what they did with the first one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAiHfqnbGYo[/YOUTUBE]




Goddamn I love Sigur Ros, and I love the hell outta that trailer. I still have it on 360.  Really glad I saw this after I had beaten the game though, as it does spoil a lot of cool moments, including your encounter with The Hive Mind



Echø said:


> Yeah it's one of my favorite stories of all time. I'm trying to get my hands on Salvage right now... which takes place before the Ishimura even comes around I think. Either before or happens simultaneously.. It's about a bunch of Salvagers on Aegis though. Looks to be interesting.  I really like the art style.



Actually, the story takes place between 1 and 2, and it's about a group of miners that come across the Ishimura after (I'm assuming) it was cut loose from the planet and blasted out into space by the explosion. Those poor poor bastards  



> Anyone hoping Dead Space 2 has more mindf***s than previously, now that we the player consciously realizes Isaac is nuts has dementia? Like the part in the demo when you..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well, according to all the advance reviews I've read, it's does indeed turn up the volume on the horror and mindfuckery. I actually got my Game Informer with the review in it a couple of days ago, and it did go into detail about how awesome a job Visceral did on Isaac's insanity and how affects the gameplay and story.

*FUCKIN-A I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GAME!!!!*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

Dat trailer  there's a reason dead space is the only horror game I like.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2011)

So Issac is insane now?


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> So Issac is insane now?



I'm pretty sure if you came into contact with an extremely hostile alien life form, a chunk of rock with the sole purpose of mind fucking you and short a girlfriend, you'd walk away a little insane too


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 14, 2011)

Isaac has dementia yeah. It's actually rather surprising he hasn't gotten more nuts. He actually reminds me of Altman(for those of you who've read DS: Martyr which is fantastic might I add) in how he responds to the marker. granted, the one he was around was.. well, man-made. And Altman was around the original.. still. Similar effects. Also it takes place between them? That's awesome! I like how the story is branching out. I was kind of hoping the movie would have some better animation but.. that's alright. I'm looking forward to the feature film that's supposedly in the works... although the thing remake should make things a bit interesting. 

I really hope Visceral pulls it off well. I mean like... I hope we get some where they actually mess with us as the player and not just Isaac. For instance Psychomantis or Eternal Darkness, for those of you who know what I'm talking about. That would be awesome.

SPOILER:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically the Marker's sole purpose isn't mindfucking.. it actually protects people.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm pretty sure if you came into contact with an extremely hostile alien life form, a chunk of rock with the sole purpose of mind fucking you and short a girlfriend, you'd walk away a little insane too



Im not dissing the fact merely feeling sorry for him  Poor guy


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 14, 2011)

Echø said:


> I'm looking forward to the feature film that's supposedly in the works... although the thing remake should make things a bit interesting.



I really hope these two movies don't end up sucking. We seriously need a video game movie that stays true to its roots and is an all around good movie. Prince of Persia came close, but it just lacked the soul that the games had. 

As for The Thing prequel, well, The Thing is one of my top five favorite movies of all time, so if they fuck this up, I will be beyond pissed.



> I really hope Visceral pulls it off well. I mean like... I hope we get some where they actually mess with us as the player and not just Isaac. For instance Psychomantis or Eternal Darkness, for those of you who know what I'm talking about. That would be awesome.



Ugh, god I hated that fucker. I was only in sixth grade when I fought him, and I wasn't exactly all that bright back then, so it took me a while to figure out what the hell I had to do.



Vault said:


> Im not dissing the fact merely feeling sorry for him  Poor guy



Oh, well then I offer you my apology and share your sentiment.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 14, 2011)

Dead Space takes a lot of inspiration from the Thing so it'l be interesting to see how they both turn out. I'm looking forward to both.

The thing that gives me hope is the guys behind dead space are all about  branching out. Like... they made a decent action/horror title.. but instead of milking "action/horror" they're simply expanding the story. I mean Ignition is a puzzle interactive comic book, Dead Space Martyr has necromorphs in a very limited fashion, and the sequel is supposed to have scarier parts than before but also parts where you feel like a complete badass. Plus they're adding balanced, fun multiplayer. They aren't afraid to take a step in a new direction if it makes sense for the series. Which I don't mind at all.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know if you guys knows this already or care, but when I played the Demo (haven't played the DL demo yet, not sure if it's the same) at SDCC there was this one Boss fight that if you die the scene turns into the cover of Dead Space 1. Pretty cool imo.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 14, 2011)

Just tried the demo. Was pretty okay. 

Loving the boss fights. I'm not a fan of goriness, tbh, but my death scenes are so hilarious for some reason.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 15, 2011)

Echø said:


> Plus they're adding balanced, fun multiplayer.



So the MP is really that balanced? All those previews I've seen made me think that the humans are superior.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that too. The necromorph side only has like 3 types of necromorph.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 15, 2011)

It's like Versus in L4D.

//HbS


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 15, 2011)

This game is gonna be siiiiiiiick.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 16, 2011)

inb4LeftforDeadSpace


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2011)

Have a feeling this will be one of my GOTY for 2011.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMaWuvHbhB8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

What a brilliant marketing campaign.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 16, 2011)

I lol'd at test subject #0124

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

That's awesome marketing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2011)

Lmao "I'ma steal candy"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqd4bFzskV0&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

LMAO "Oh shit..."


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

"what is that coming out of him? Gold?"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2011)

wow that little baby that explode is beast


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fucking Awesome! 



> This is based on a true story.



Lul.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2011)

All of these trailers are making me want to buy the game. 

Moms don't know whats good for their children.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2011)

Entire video game world trying to show rest of the world that the idea of a mature game rating is supposed to appeal and be marketed towards an older, adult audience.

EA makes a Dead Space 2 commercial targeted at 12 year olds.

Superb.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 16, 2011)

@ Isaac's reaction to the exploding baby. They mentioned that in the Game Informer review.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2011)

lol 0129 "ARE YOU ON CRYSTAL METH"

I would think more LSD or shrooms.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 16, 2011)

They are showing a lot of badass gameplay during those videos. I really want to know what they still have hidden up their sleeve that they haven't revealed yet.


----------



## reddicjohnson (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got of this dead space 1 and I love this game. Although the interface is alittle weird thats ok. Graphics are amazing. But Im almost towards the end of deadspace and the storyline is lacking bigtime.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Entire video game world trying to show rest of the world that the idea of a mature game rating is supposed to appeal and be marketed towards an older, adult audience.
> 
> EA makes a Dead Space 2 commercial targeted at 12 year olds.
> 
> Superb.


I (an adult man) personally find it hilarious. Guys, do you remember Hoff's "Red Alert 3" commercials? 

//HbS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Entire video game world trying to show rest of the world that the idea of a mature game rating is supposed to appeal and be marketed towards an older, adult audience.
> 
> EA makes a Dead Space 2 commercial targeted at 12 year olds.
> 
> Superb.



I actually never seen a commercial targeted at adults. lol i think children are their primary consumer no matter what the rating.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I lol'd at test subject #0124
> 
> //HbS



Yeah I just watched a couple of those "your mom hates dead space" vids. Pretty funny marketing strategy. Hope it doesn't backfire on them. lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 19, 2011)

The Dead Space 2 review is in from game Informer, and I think the only reason the game didn't get a 10/10 is because GI are a bunch of pansies who think it was too hard. But in any case overall I'll give the short rundown:

+Perfectly Paced game
+Every area extremely distinguishable
+Enemies are harder to fight and kill
+Has cinematic moments similar to Uncharted 2
+Puzzles are well placed throughout
+Replay value is high
+Audio is flawless and perfect. 
+graphics are fantastic
+Online will take a while to rank up and master and is well balanced

-Too hard(Normal feels like Hard or Extreme in other games)

This is from gameinformer not myself. Overall it got a 9/10


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 19, 2011)

What kind of a pussy gives a lower score because a game is difficult... for them?! What the fuck? I'd sue them if they did that to my game!

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2011)

Echø said:


> The Dead Space 2 review is in from game Informer, and I think the only reason the game didn't get a 10/10 is because GI are a bunch of pansies who think it was too hard. But in any case overall I'll give the short rundown:
> 
> +Perfectly Paced game
> +Every area extremely distinguishable
> ...



Yeah, that is kind of a lame thing to take points off for. I like my horror games to be a struggle thank you very much 

However you left out his other gripe which I agree with. In the review, he states that while he was busy fighting enemies in front of him, new enemies would pop out of vents behind him and blindside his ass. That is pretty damn annoying in a difficult game, and I certainly hope it doesn't happen that often.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 19, 2011)

Memorable quotes from the article:

"Not being able to trust a game's protagonist puts the player in a precariously position. I found myself second-guessing Isaac's actions."

"The setting- and new threats that lurk within it- give Dead Space 2 a decidedly different feel."

"The team at Visceral has gone out of it's way to make sure the player never feels comfortable during the game."

As the plot unravels, the difficulty increases with each encounter"

"this is one of the most emotionally and physically draining games I've played"

"Watching a mother cradles a necromorph baby will haunt my nightmares until I die"

And still only a 9/10? Come on Gameinformer.

EDIT: Yes I did leave that out, I forgot to throw that in. But by the same token the sound is a huge part of this game, and I think that would have happened to me as well in the demo had I not been paying attention. You can literally hear the thing crashing down behind you... thats the beauty of it. You have the opportunity to react, it's a matter of whether or not your senses are attuned to it yet. I think it would be wise to include a quick turn button similar to Mirror's edge or Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Yes I did leave that out, I forgot to throw that in. But by the same token the sound is a huge part of this game, and I think that would have happened to me as well in the demo had I not been paying attention. You can literally hear the thing crashing down behind you... thats the beauty of it. You have the opportunity to react, it's a matter of whether or not your senses are attuned to it yet. I think it would be wise to include a quick turn button similar to Mirror's edge or Resident Evil 5.



I don't know if it's still like this, but there were a few instances in the first game where me and some necros were raising all kinds of hell, and a necro I saw pop out of a vent a little ways down didn't really make any noise. Maybe that's why he kept getting caught off guard.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 19, 2011)

it's a possibility, who knows. I suppose we'll find out once the game is released. I work at Gamestop so I may get mine a day early


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

Must not.. give into ... hype....  


But yes. I am very excited for this game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Must not.. give into ... hype....
> 
> 
> But yes. I am very excited for this game.



Ah come one, it's okay to give into hype if you know the game's gonna be fucking spectacular


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2011)

Still thinking this will be top 5 game for me this year. Looks sooo amazing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

I want this game  But then again i want 2 more games this month alone 

I aint paying £120, no way


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 20, 2011)

Echø said:


> Memorable quotes from the article:
> 
> "Not being able to trust a game's protagonist puts the player in a precariously position. I found myself second-guessing Isaac's actions."
> 
> ...



I like what I have just read. 



Vault said:


> I want this game  But then again i want 2 more games this month alone
> 
> *I aint paying £120, no way*



I just realised I will be paying substantially more than this on new releases alone over the course of this year.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

I want over 10 titles this year  Thats £400+ already 

No fucking way


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Wait for price drop. :33


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Im alpha as fuck  Price drop is an insult to me add to the fact i will be playing an old game, so when im playing Dead Space 2, you guys will be playing Uncharted 4 

Price drops here take ages at times


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww.. poor Vault.  I guess you'll have to cough up the cash then.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Thats alot of monies though


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes it is... but hey at least you wont get left behind.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2011)

Dead Space 2 is worth it. Hell I'm dishing out 80 bucks for it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 20, 2011)

It's going to cost 45$ here.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 20, 2011)

*WOOO!!!*

Just got off the phone with my Gamestop, and they are indeed doing a midnight release for it (guy seemed pretty enthusiastic about it too). Can't wait to get the hell scared outta me in the middle of night 

Anyone else doin midnight?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope. Classes start next week.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2011)

I am. I'll either be at Gamestop working or I'll be there picking up my copy. Assuming I don't get an early copy at least.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ma8-8a-2ls&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Lurker is awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

I probably wont do midnight (I want to though). I gotta work that day.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Skylit said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ma8-8a-2ls&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lurker is awesome.



This preview really does make the MP look as balanced as the developers have touted it to be, and pretty fuckin fun too. I'll definitely be giving it a whirl, after I finish up the story of course 



The Boss said:


> I probably wont do midnight (I want to though). I gotta work that day.



Normally I would to, but I already asked for that day off a month in advance. Thank God for all that saved up vacation time


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Woww.. I dun even...

Dead Space armor for Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Woww.. I dun even...
> 
> Dead Space armor for Dragon Age 2.



 wow

Well, if you think about it, Isaac does kind of look like a futuristic Knight with that super shiny helmet and armor.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm hoping the PC version is....cheaper? lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

If you're patient, you're likely to run into a steam sale


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jri8LFci4xQ[/YOUTUBE]

That woman was crying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2011)

I never got the point of midnight sales when you can just reserve a copy and pick it up the morning after, especially around my area which go as low as 18 degrees by midnight .


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never got the point of midnight sales when you can just reserve a copy and pick it up the morning after, especially around my area which go as low as 18 degrees by midnight .



Because for some people, there are just some games you need to get the minute it comes out. For me, this is one of them. Plus, you know how when there's something awesome happening the next day, and you can't wait to go to sleep so it can be that day, but you're so fucking antsy for it that you can't get to sleep? Well this helps alleviate that


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2011)

Some people are just less patient than others.

//HbS


----------



## Gene (Jan 21, 2011)

IGN's review



9/10


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, Hardcore mode sounds fuckin crazy hard. I certainly hope that when you die, you just have to start from the beginning of the chapter and not from the last place you manually saved.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh man, Hardcore mode sounds fuckin crazy hard. I certainly hope that when you die, you just have to start from the beginning of the chapter and not from the last place you manually saved.


Since in Hardcore there are only 3 manual saves for entire game and no checkpoints, that's going to happen most of the time.

10 hour long game, eh? My first playthrough of the first one lasted 7 hours, on Normal, and I am sure I explored every single room in the game. Except those you had to use a Power Node to open.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> 10 hour long game, eh? My first playthrough of the first one lasted 7 hours, on Normal, and I am sure I explored every single room in the game. Except those you had to use a Power Node to open.



It always takes me a while to get through games on my first playthrough because I just love exploring and shit. I think it took me about a good 12 hours to get through the first one. Other games I've done this in are RE4, which took 18, and fuckin Bioshock. I was so goddamn obsessed with exploring every nook and cranny in that city that my final time clocked in somewhere around 30+ hours.

I guess this would be the right time to tell myself that I should get out more, but *FUCK THAT!!!* Fiction's much more interesting than real life


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2011)

Bioshock - 12 hours here. I remember how I played Far Cry 2 for exactly 40:00:00 (according to Stats in the menu)  found all the diamonds, golden AK-47s and tapes.

I always obsess about exploring every single space there is in a game.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2011)

So not one review below 9 correct? AAA game? Yes sirz.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So not one review below 9 correct? AAA game? Yes sirz.



Yeah, I'm not surprised 

Now let's just hope it sells well enough. Unfortunately, good review don't mean shit unless you got the cash to back it up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2011)

the first one wasn't popular, ( i bought it without knowing what i was getting into) but i'm sure it collected alot more fans now.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> *the first one wasn't popular*, ( i bought it without knowing what i was getting into) but i'm sure it collected alot more fans now.



I kind of have to disagree with that. Not only did it generate a lot glowing reviews, but it apparently turned over enough of a profit to make EA want a sequel. Plus, a lot of people I've talked to about it said they dug it. 

Though if you meant it wasn't Call of Duty or Halo popular, then yeah, I'll agree with that.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2011)

IGN saying the mutliplayer is nothing? How can this game's gameplay be worse than AC Brotherhood multiplayer gameplay? I honestly thought that wouldn't even work.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2011)

EA was hyping the first game, but people didn't really care about it because Resident Evil 5 was only 5 months away. But it still received a major fan base after about a year after the game's release.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 21, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> EA was hyping the first game, but people didn't really care about it because Resident Evil 5 was only 5 months away. But it still received a major fan base after about a year after the game's release.



I remember being in that mindset myself back then. I bought Dead Space to tide me over until RE5, and wound up digging it a lot more than I thought I would. I also remember laughing at the fact that as a survival/horror game, Dead Space was much better. Yeah, it's not like I expected RE5 to scare me all that much, but RE4 did in some parts, and 5 didn't even once.

You know, as much I dug 4 & 5, Resident Evil really does need to focus on being scary again. And seeing as how Dead Space 2 is both action-packed and pretty damn scary, RE really doesn't have an excuse anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2011)

RE needs to go back to it's roots, While i admit i loved RE4, that formula  won't work for me a third time.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2011)

RE5 was a joke. I like how the developers said you couldn't move and shoot at the same time because it's supposed to play as a part of the story to be scary.  Wat.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Bioshock - 12 hours here. I remember how I played Far Cry 2 for exactly 40:00:00 (according to Stats in the menu)  found all the diamonds, golden AK-47s and tapes.
> 
> I always obsess about exploring every single space there is in a game.
> 
> //HbS



How'd you stomach doing that? I beat the game too, but i got fucking sick of random nimrods crashing into my car out of nowhere and trying to kill me.

EVERY. WHERE. I. WENT!

Didnt want to deal w/ that crap to find the other tapes 

Though i did have 1 good laugh from those random encounters. A guy charges at me down the main road where you meet that prince (who wants his father killed so he can get a complete hold of the kindom's finances) hits a ramp.. the suv flips over mid-jump.. the driver falls out thru the sunroof and dies (i presume he broke his neck).  That was rather amusing


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, true. Patrolling cars were really fucking annoying. I just gave up on running and started killing those ASAP. 

Though the ones with anti-armor cannons, SO FUCKING ANNOYING! I was playing on the highest difficulty, and you didn't even needed to be hit directly to die with one shot on full health.

//HbS


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 22, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh man, Hardcore mode sounds fuckin crazy hard. I certainly hope that when you die, you just have to start from the beginning of the chapter and not from the last place you manually saved.



you have to start from the last place you saved. and I hear that you have only 3 saves through the entire game.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 22, 2011)

Hardcore mode = Ragestorm incoming.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> RE5 was a joke. I like how the developers said you couldn't move and shoot at the same time because it's supposed to play as a part of the story to be scary.  Wat.


Resident Evil 5 shamed the entire RE series to the point where Capcom decided to reboot the series with next RE.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 22, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Resident Evil 5 shamed the entire RE series to the point where Capcom decided to reboot the series with next RE.



Yeah they're gonna do a reboot, but I just hope they keep the black chick.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm I'm interested now. I enjoyed Dead Space but my main problem was that the scares/enemies/atmosphere became waaay too predictable within the first 3 hours; the sense of anxiety and dread of what was going to be around the next corner was nonexistent. If the game actually removes the comfort zones that the first game possessed then this game will be tense as fuuuck.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 22, 2011)

dilbot said:


> Hmm I'm interested now. I enjoyed Dead Space but my main problem was that the scares/enemies/atmosphere became waaay too predictable within the first 3 hours; the sense of anxiety and dread of what was going to be around the next corner was nonexistent. If the game actually removes the comfort zones that the first game possessed then this game will be tense as fuuuck.



I remember reading somewhere that enemies don't always spawn in the same place. Like a room where you got ambushed in on your first playthrough will be empty on your second, stuff like that.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 22, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of random encounters to keep the player from dillydallying for too long. Dead space 3 perhaps?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2011)

Hikawa said:


> Yeah they're gonna do a reboot, but I just hope they keep the black chick.



the only thing capcom needs to do to win me back over is make a

REmake 2/3/veronica

then I will be the happiest person in the world

the first REs were so good


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 24, 2011)

Tonight's the night eh? I'll be picking my copy up around like 6 because I work there


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

My GS doesn't have a midnight release for it.  Guess Imma pick it up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll probably be gone for a week or so from here so that I can play the hell out of this game. 

HOWEVER. If anyone's interested in playing me online just add me. PSN is SaigoAnchuu, make sure you tell me who you are and that you're from NF or I'll decline.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 24, 2011)

I just saw the video on gamespot where the very enthusiastic guy did a small preview of the game. I'm very impressed with the A.I. of the new enemies.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2011)

SO CLOSE! AND I HAVE EXAMS ALMOST TOMORROW! THE PAIN ARGHHHHH

//HbS


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Done... omg beats the shit out of scaring the shit outa you like DS1 did.

Dead Space 2 Survival Guide

- If it moves shoot it, if it doesn't move shoot it; odds are it will move when your backs to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2011)

On chapter 5, game is amazing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 25, 2011)

Aww and here I am only on the first level! I got the Limited Edition Collectors box which so wasn't worth the 80 bucks, sorry guys. The Plasma cutter is small and like a cheap 5 dollar toy and the Lithograph is simply a thick piece of cardboard/paper with some concept art on it, probably like 5 bucks at most as well(Even though the damn things sell for 40 on the Visceral site, geeze). Overall the nicest additions were the soundtrack and the bonus weapons/suit. but even those were like ten and five bucks respectively. So I guess adding it up... I saved five bucks and got some stuff I really don't need. However I'm a Dead Space fanboy so of course, somehow, it still made sense to buy and was worth it. I think it might have been a bit more worth it if the box was tin, but thats just me. 

Also the game is fun. Buy it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Picking the game up in about 3 hours

I am fucking pumped up.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm picking it up in a few hrs as well.. but wont be able to play till later this evening.


----------



## Vai (Jan 25, 2011)

MY BODY IS READY.


but my wallet .. is not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Done... omg beats the shit out of scaring the shit outa you like DS1 did.
> 
> Dead Space 2 Survival Guide
> 
> - If it moves shoot it, if it doesn't move shoot it; odds are it will move when your backs to it.



you finshed the game already?


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Vai said:


> MY BODY IS READY.
> 
> 
> but my wallet .. is not.



 Same here


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm picking it up in a few hrs as well.. but wont be able to play till later this evening.



my only worry are the cops since il be fucking blasting home from the gamestore at double the speed limit.

then I go home shove it in my PS3 and then

"game installing"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Vai said:


> MY BODY IS READY.
> 
> 
> but my wallet .. is not.



same, mvc 3 is my top priority, i'll get this game eventually


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> you finshed the game already?



Yeah I finished it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isaac is pissed off at the end of DS2 but he is also free of The Marker in his mind that was killing him and the one on the station. EarthGov has a surprise coming after them and he isn't too happy about being shot at. 




---------

Running around getting attacked round every corner on a station crawling with necromorphs while trying to keep tabs on your fellow schizophrenic Stross. Isaac your my hero.

lol.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my only worry are the cops since il be fucking blasting home from the gamestore at double the speed limit.
> 
> then I go home shove it in my PS3 and then
> 
> "game installing"



 

I got 360 version so no installing for me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Meh I was gonna order the 360 version but the shop had a special on the limited edition for normal price for the PS3

GOING TO PICK IT UP NOW


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2011)

Gotta wait till 5 o clock... that's when my class ends.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2011)

I can only get this on 2nd Feb 

//HbS


----------



## Skylit (Jan 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can only get this on 2nd Feb
> 
> //HbS



Wow, i thought i'm the last one to pick it up on 28/ 29th January, but i feel seriously sorry for you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Yeah I finished it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



so the ending leaves room for a sequel?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

got it it is installing

I HOPE MY DIAPERS CAN TAKE IT.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

I GOT MAH COLLECTORS EDITION IN THE MAIL NOW! MY DIAPERS HAVE BEEN SHAT IN!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

I GOT MAH PLASMA CUTTER IN GAME TIME TO SHOOT SOME LIMBS


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

JUST GOT MY GAME AND MY PLASMA CUTTER TOO.  

Can't cut bitches till later though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

you know what is sad.

evertime I go in a duct I keep on thinking this "Argh you want me to go crawling in the ducts again?"

marker: I enjoy the sight of humans on their knees.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 25, 2011)

PS3 had no install for me.. but anyways, I was ranked number 55 on the leaderboards for a little while but then I went to bed and dropped into the hundreds. Oh well. Zealot Suit is by FAAAAR my favorite. Although I wish there was a level of customization for online play, I also wish there was some more weapons for multiplay and maybe like necromorph abilities or something to keep things fresh. At this rate online will get old in like a month.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

^No install? Is it optional then? 



Vegitto-kun said:


> you know what is sad.
> 
> evertime I go in a duct I keep on thinking this "Argh you want me to go crawling in the ducts again?"
> 
> marker: I enjoy the sight of humans on their knees.



 Great. Now Imma start thinking that too.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so the ending leaves room for a sequel?



The way it ends knowing that a 3rd is coming leaves you trying to figure out whats gonna happen next


*Spoiler*: __ 



[01] EarthGov thinks Isaac Clark is dead
[02] Isaac has a bone to pick with EarthGov for trying to blow him up
[03] Their are other Markers out there
[04] Necromorphs come in all sizes now
[05] How much chaos can a sane Isaac Clarke cause


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^No install? Is it optional then?
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Now Imma start thinking that too.



yeaaah I was wrong I accidently installed that other dead space game thing.

crawling through ducts once again while typing this.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm about 4 hrs in, and on ch 6. The game reminds me a lot of Bioshock, just without the music. Not a bad thing since I thoroughly enjoyed BioShock. The extra DLC armor and weapon with the CE makes this game a cake walk on normal.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2011)

That damb alarm clock went off in Dead Space 2 and scared me more then those baby Necromorphs


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah the alarms were quite frightening.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2011)

Too bad Isaac couldn't kenitic left them onto the ground to be stomped on Grrrr mtfing alarm clock keeps on alerting these things diieeeee


----------



## DanE (Jan 26, 2011)

So its the game good?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

The game is excellent I advise it to anybody.

I love what they did with isaac such a awesome main character.

I also love that he goes FUCK SHIT when stomping. feels like what I am thinking when I get swarmed. 

and fuck those hunting necro I keep on wasting stasis  on them when they come screaming.

also helmet animation = coolest thing in dead space 2


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

I wish there was a way to play the whole game without the helmet.. I got sad when you couldn't see his face anymore.... they did a nice job on Issac's face... I just want to appreciate their hard work.  He's still lacking in the ass area but hey... not everything can be perfect.    

I like the stomping too. I like it when he goes "muther fucker".. while stomping on boxes...  gets me every time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2011)

OMFG at the end of chapter 5....what the fuck was that amazing set piece of fucking glory and love!? WHAT WAS THAT EPICNESS!? DID DEAD SPACE SHIT ON UNCHARTED 2!? 

Yes...that's how excited I was when I played that shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> OMFG at the end of chapter 5....what the fuck was that amazing set piece of fucking glory and love!? WHAT WAS THAT EPICNESS!? DID DEAD SPACE SHIT ON UNCHARTED 2!?
> 
> Yes...that's how excited I was when I played that shit.



remind me. 

what was this awesomness?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

I liked the train part the best so far. Upside down shooting.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2011)

I liked Isaacs "Why Can't everyone just leave me alone." to some Unitologists.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 26, 2011)

Just started this morning.

First boss.  Running along the wall away from him.  He jumps and lands next to me.  I try and move but I cannot move anywhere.  Apparently I walked into a small nook sticking out of the wall, and the boss's gigantic area covered every other path of escape.  I proceed to get slowly slapped to death unable to do anything to fight back.

Not a good start to any game.  Lets hope no more shenanigans like that occur.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> remind me.
> 
> what was this awesomness?



Getting shot by gunship, falling through vent, getting chase by gigantic alien, ripping through vents, your dodging em and shooting him, running away from him now, gunship shooting at you, alien grabs you, fall out in the space, shoot shit blows up, fly through the window....damn......


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

isaac is one badass friend to survive all that.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

I was very impressed by that.. when I play that part at SDCC.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

lol my most WTF moment was when I was playing around with a dead body and was trying to put it in a open ventilation shaft on the ceiling when suddenly while I was playing around a necro popped out of that shaft and jumped me

pants were shat.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

Flying in space... this game is making all of my dreams come true.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got done with it about an hour ago, fuckin loved it. Here are my complete thoughts on it (spoilers obviously):


*Spoiler*: _Likes_ 



-Yay, Isaac talks and emotes and shit. Now I can actually care about him. Good thing too, because I loved his relationships with Ellie and Stross. Oh, and he's pretty fuckin badass too.

-Game kept me extremely tense throughout, especially in the beginning when you're in that straitjacket. Been a while since I screamed "run" and "oh shit" as much as I did.

-Loved all the new enemies. My favorite one was The Stalker, because man were they a bitch to fight (totally in a good way). Plus I loved the achievement you got after your first encounter with them. I seriously did feel like I was fighting raptors.

-Free-floating Zero-G segments were awesome. Absolutely loved the entire solar array sequence and the HALO jump that immediately followed.

-Which brings me to another awesome thing, the "Epic Moments". The whole train sequence, the hectic and desperate escape from The Tormentor and Gunship, etc.

-Dat Javelin gun . I've yet to use any of the other new weapons, seeing as how I'm concentrating on upgrading the four in my inventory for achievements, but I'm lookin forward to it.

-Loved The Sprawl to death. Awesome looking city and loved the history behind it.

-Being on the *FUCKING ISHIMURA AGAIN!!!* I fuckin love Visceral for doing that. Kinda funny how nostalgic I felt being on it when it's only been 2 and a half years.

-Obviously the graphics, sound and lighting. Expected those to be perfect, and unsurprisingly, they were 

-Great ending, especially the very last scene. Hoh man, what a fuckin punch line 





*Spoiler*: _Dislikes_ 



-Didn't scare me as much as I wanted to, but seeing as how I'm an extremely grizzled veteran when it comes to horror and am borderline desensitized, I won't hold this against the game that much.

-Thought some fights were a little too busy, especially towards the ending. Got blind-sided a little too much for my taste. That guy who reviewed the game for GI wasn't kidding.

-As much as I loved the whole Tormentor sequence, I really wish you could've had a couple mano-a-necro and stalking encounters with him. Would've lived up to his name a lot more if you did, and would've made finally taking him out much more satisfying.




Well, I still got a whole lot more shit to do, and am really looking forward to my second playthrough. Awesome job Visceral, awesome job


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

the humor in this game is cheesy but awesome at the same time. 

isaac don't do it I think this is a bad idea.

isaac: Stick around im full of bad ideas. 

They are swarming through a hole in the medical bay, thank god you don't have to go through there.

tram: obstruction detected welcome to the medical bay.

isaac: fuck


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> They are swarming through a hole in the medical bay, thank god you don't have to go through there.
> 
> tram: obstruction detected welcome to the medical bay.
> 
> isaac: fuck



I 'd so fucking hard when that happened, because for some reason I didn't see it coming. It was pretty fucking funny though. However, one of my favorite exchanges would have to this:

Ellie: I'm a pilot.

Isaac: I'm an engineer.

Ellie: ...Nerd 

That and the ending were my favorite comedic moments.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2011)

^ So that's what her reply was. I was wondering why there was this awkward silence after he said he was an _Engineer_.  I was too occupied by looking around I missed her reply.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

finished the game.

ending was hilarious


*Spoiler*: __ 



isaac was all "holy shit scary bitch is gonna pop up next to me"

"what?"


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 27, 2011)

^Told ya 


*Spoiler*: __ 



By the way, how fuckin awesome was it boostin circles all the way up around the marker to escape. I don't know if it was just me, but I was really impressed with that sequence.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> ^Told ya
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah that was awesome. I am quite suprised ellie survived. 

but what WAS nicole anyway? one moment they act like its halucinations like with the needle scene where you see you were the one holding the needle and spasming but at a other scene...nicole holds you in the air.

also did you get busted by nicole that fucking scene where isaac shoots himself in the face with a spear


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but what WAS nicole anyway? one moment they act like its halucinations like with the needle scene where you see you were the one holding the needle and spasming but at a other scene...nicole holds you in the air.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Nicole was a hallucination through and through. He was just imagining touching her. I used to have a friend who was heavy into drugs, and after taking a couple hits of god-knows-what, he said he could literally see and feel himself melting into his chair. It's pretty much the same thing with Isaac, only his ball-tripping comes from an alien artifact.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> also did you get busted by nicole that fucking scene where isaac shoots himself in the face with a spear




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I accidentally backed up into her because I was too busy focusing on The Pack. Goddamn some of those deaths were brutal. I think my favorite accidental one was when I fucked up the needle therapy part near the end.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually took quite a long time since I didn't want to fuck it up.

how bad is it?


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I actually took quite a long time since I didn't want to fuck it up.
> 
> how bad is it?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4XHInbnBk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOvqwK8xarg[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to 6:20

And witness my reaction to the amazing ending of chapter 5


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

And spoil the game before I play it? I think not 

Man I need to play this game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 28, 2011)

Spoil the crew spare the necromorph


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 28, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4XHInbnBk8[/YOUTUBE]



holy fucking shit. 

you know what I noticed? I now feel worse when I kill isaac because now he has a character while in DS1 he was just pretty much a robot to me


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 28, 2011)

'Fuck You and Fuck your Marker'

Wordsss I love this :33


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 28, 2011)

One... Two Necromorphs are coming for you...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 28, 2011)

Fuck them too 
I meant that literally...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> holy fucking shit.
> 
> you know what I noticed? I now feel worse when I kill isaac because now he has a character while in DS1 he was just pretty much a robot to me



Agreed. Plus when he dies WITHOUT his helmet it's more fucked up.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 28, 2011)

Man... this game at the later levels.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They just throw them at you NON STOP....




Great game tho.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2011)

Almost done with the game... Ch. 13 I think. Trying to stay away from ending spoilers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 28, 2011)

Dead Space 2 ends with ...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 28, 2011)

I wonder what to choose between PS3 and PC version of this


----------



## Skylit (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm at Chapter 6. After the School-Thing.

And I luv mah Seeker-Rifle.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 28, 2011)

Is dead space 2 scarier or more or less the same as dead space 1?


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Almost done with the game... Ch. 13 I think. Trying to stay away from ending spoilers.



Garrus dies.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 28, 2011)

so does Twichie


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2011)

FINALLY DONE!  I liked the ending a lot. Gameplay wise it was very satisfying. Shit hits the fan.  



Triggerhappy69 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4XHInbnBk8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :(


HOLLY SHIT..  JUST HOLLY SHIT MAN. 



crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at your reaction,  ... cuz I did the same thing.. except I laughed when the bitch got shot.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> holy fucking shit. :oh
> 
> you know what I noticed? I now feel worse when I kill isaac because now he has a character while in DS1 he was just pretty much a robot to me


I know.. especially at the last fight. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I accidentally let his dead GF catch him and he ends up shooting himself with that spear. I gasp and shouted out loaud "ISSAC NOOO!!" 



Feels bad man...  



cha-uzu said:


> Man... this game at the later levels....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they sure did. Good thing I was prepared and bought a shit ton of ammo. 



Dionysus said:


> Garrus dies.


 ... oh wait.. he did die in my first through..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol I was just "Whoa" to actually laugh at her, but glad she got shot to bits


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah whole game is pretty sweet. Really nice pacing and one hell of an ending. :33 I wish the game was longer though. For me it felt a lot shorter then what it really was, because it was just so awesome all around... and I lost track of time a few times. 

I tried multiplayer.._ meh_.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2011)

Multiplayer sucks, it's boring and crappy. Lose connection all the time too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

I love multiplayer, I never got kicked out or disconnected or whatever.

but its almost like I am the only good player O_o

every time I play I am the only one that actually captures objectives. my teammates and the necros stay in one spot and fight eachoter I sneak through and get the objectives.

I honestly HATE fighting the child necros(forgot the name) not the tentacle ones but the clawy ones. they come at you and its pretty much impossible to shoot them away from you unless you use stasis.

but then again I always pick them and rape the enemy team.


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got the game and my comment is:

Ahhhhh!!!! Wtf!!!?? God how many times a person can die!? 

Other than that, will never play it at night


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 30, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I love multiplayer, I never got kicked out or disconnected or whatever.
> 
> but its almost like I am the only good player O_o
> 
> ...



You mean the pack. The pulse rifle is the best weapon against them imo. A single shot kills them. Or you can have them bunch up and use the alternative fire and watch all of them go blow up.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

Ike said:


> You mean the pack. The pulse rifle is the best weapon against them imo. A single shot kills them. Or you can have them bunch up and use the alternative fire and watch all of them go blow up.



in multiplayer they don't die from one shot as far I know when I play as the pack I can take quite a beating

...like running around without a head :ho


----------



## Skylit (Jan 30, 2011)

God, why the Ishimura again? D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

I actually found the first 10 minutes of it pretty much the most scary part of the game.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree. Going back into the Ishimura was terrifying.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

the worst thing is....the thing is so quiet.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

I know man.. and then you get those audio logs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

you remember that audio log of the guy that was like "I hear noises like something is following me"?

was it just me or did you actually hear something following you after it?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

Fuck yeah I remember that.. I thought something was following me too. Jesus christ... that's terrifying.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 30, 2011)

In Space only Isaac can hear your screams


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel bad for Issac, first piece of ass he finds that is alive and she becomes a Pirate


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2011)

The sketchiest thing about the Ishimura was the black-lit blood-covered corridors. Awesome design decision. Also multiplayer is waaaay too similar for each map. They all feel very very similar. I think there should be some DLC maps where the Necromorphs have objectives or the humans have diversified objectives.. not just shoot, carry, or protect something.

I also bought all three DLC packs. The skins are pretty sweet. Recently bought the Elite Vintage suit(Gold Engineer Armor? Yes.). Looking forward to the two new levels coming out also for DLC..


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 30, 2011)

You guys know what you get from beating this game on hardcore? It's unbelievable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eBS86rAT4W0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

That's fucking awesome. I love it that he says "bang."


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 30, 2011)

That just made my entire life. Must beat this game on hardcore. The only part of this game that kicks my ass is the mining part where you're going through the rock with the machine.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's fucking awesome. I love it that he says "bang."



oh dem visceral games are hilarious

primary fire to go bang bang bang
secundary fire to go pew pew pew

:ho

I also hated that mining part. wtf were they thinking


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm on chapter 8. 

Cool shizz.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Will be this up later this week. 

Going to finish Dead Space 1 before starting it though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw all the death scenes from this game and holy christ!

"Make us whole!"

*points gun to his head*

*drives a fuckin stake into his head*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah and DAT screwed up mouth after shooting himself.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you seen the youtube video thats floating around where Spike from Cowboy Bebop raises his finger and says bang yes well this time its Isaacs Hand Cannon picture the hilarity.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

My Video Review - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUXzkChCLz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> My Video Review -
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUXzkChCLz4[/YOUTUBE]



(highfive) you summed up my feeling perfectly.

though after watching your dead space playthroughs, you reaaaaally don't like puzzles do you? seems like you take long to figure them out :ho

still epic props for stuff like HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT DID YOU SEE THAT SHIT TAP DAT X BUTTON THAT IS SOME IRON MAN SHIT RIGHT THERE. I WANT THAT TO BE MY ENTRANCE.

issaac really is a fucking badass, he now belongs between the great badasses of gaming.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice review Crazy. Pretty much what I think too. The ending was pretty much a pain in the ass.  The only complaint I have is the game felt to short. I beat it in just about 10 hrs. I wish it was _looooonger_. 

I do however really like what they did to Issac's character. He's so badass. :V


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> (highfive) you summed up my feeling perfectly.
> 
> though after watching your dead space playthroughs, you reaaaaally don't like puzzles do you? seems like you take long to figure them out :ho
> 
> ...


Thanks! Oh I don't mind the puzzles, I just suck at them  Usually take me like 10 minutes, I just cut the footage. 

Yeah I get so hyped with those set pieces. That gunship part, wow. And that Entrance, OMG...badass X10. He is a badass, can't wait to see him in the next one. 



The Boss said:


> Nice review Crazy. Pretty much what I think too. The ending was pretty much a pain in the ass.  The only complaint I have is the game felt to short. I beat it in just about 10 hrs. I wish it was _looooonger_.
> 
> I do however really like what they did to Issac's character. He's so badass. :V


Thank you and agree the ending can be a pain in the ass. I felt it was good length though tbh, any longer I might of gotten bored.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Jesus, I completely forgot to mention one of my most hated (in a good way) improvements in this game, and that would be those *FUCKING LEAPERS!!!* It's funny, because that was the enemy I had the least amount of problems with in the first game. Not only were they kinda slow, but when they got within striking distance, it took them a couple seconds to whip you with their tail.

However in this one, I think they were the enemy that fucked me up the most. It's like they gave them fucking shot of adrenaline of Crank proportions and said go nuts. If I was out of stasis, then I was saying goodbye to a few of my health packs.

Oh, and nice review Crazy. Agreed with everything you said. Haven't tried the multi-player yet, but despite all the "meh" reviews I've been hearing about it, I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 31, 2011)

besides being on the mining vehicle sucking immensely, the other extremely difficult part was those two rooms in Chapter 14 where hordes, hordes of Necromorphs are stopping you from making such a short distance. Those two parts were hard. Very. However I'm glad they were, gives the game some substance.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8CBeuLVDl4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 31, 2011)

How lame. Isn't Hardcore just Zealot with 3 saves? What a waste.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

That takes the thrill out of hardmode if you ask me.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 31, 2011)

Good thing; this glitch/bug just works on PC.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2011)

Whelp, I got to chapter 14.  Did the eye part, and "it" showed up.  

dismembered it 3 separate times.



I finished the original already, not this shit again.

Ejected game, messed it up and returned it for a full refund claiming it was busted when I bought it.

I am not paying good money for someone to take a shit on my face either.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 31, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh Jesus, I completely forgot to mention one of my most hated (in a good way) improvements in this game, and that would be those *FUCKING LEAPERS!!!* It's funny, because that was the enemy I had the least amount of problems with in the first game. Not only were they kinda slow, but when they got within striking distance, it took them a couple seconds to whip you with their tail.
> 
> However in this one, I think they were the enemy that fucked me up the most. It's like they gave them fucking shot of adrenaline of Crank proportions and said go nuts. If I was out of stasis, then I was saying goodbye to a few of my health packs.
> 
> Oh, and nice review Crazy. Agreed with everything you said. Haven't tried the multi-player yet, but despite all the "meh" reviews I've been hearing about it, I'm keeping an open mind.



Yeah, the leapers got an upgrade, and I hate fighting them in this game. I also hate fighting those slashers with steel covering their limbs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Whelp, I got to chapter 14.  Did the eye part, and "it" showed up.
> 
> dismembered it 3 separate times.
> 
> ...


...seriously, wtf. the only problem is the hacking when its there afterwards its just running and using stasis.

fail


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Whelp, I got to chapter 14.  Did the eye part, and "it" showed up.
> 
> dismembered it 3 separate times.
> 
> ...


Dismember, Stasis and hack. Soo hard..


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Dismember, Stasis and hack. Soo hard..



I didn't give the game a chance to show me how easy/difficult it would be.  I was not doing that shit again.  I don't pay money for a game to not be fun.  Especially in a sequel where they should have figured that shit out by then.

Not only did they rehash the exact same thing from the first game, they did it poorly with no lead up or explanation. (Which the original had both of)  They just threw it in there in what could only be a vein attempt at fan service.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

wtf are you guys talking about?  The Marker?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 31, 2011)

Ressurrection because killing the same necromorph wasn't hard enough the 1st time now they revive like Espada from Bleach die die die die.... Hrrrarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

Are we talking about the "Immortal" guy? Seriously he was hard? He moves slow as shit, shoot his legs, freeze him, move on...missed a great ending and brand a game shit because of probably the easist part of the final few levels? Come on...

And you can kill him by shooting him in the fan.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh those things? It wasn't that bad. Just stasis them like what Crazy said.  It took me a few mins to figure it was one of those regenerators after that eye part. I was messing around and kept wordering why he wont drop a loot.  ... BTW I had my eyes squinting the whole time while trying to poke Issac's eyes. Shit was intense.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Are we talking about the "Immortal" guy? Seriously he was hard? He moves slow as shit, shoot his legs, freeze him, move on...missed a great ending and brand a game shit because of probably the easist part of the final few levels? Come on...
> 
> And you can kill him by shooting him in the fan.



I can easily watch the ending on youtube.

And again, I had no caring over how easy or difficult it was.  Though I have heard about the final boss from my brother and apparently it was a complete joke, so not sweating that either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Whelp, I got to chapter 14.  Did the eye part, and "it" showed up.
> 
> dismembered it 3 separate times.
> 
> ...



i really don't see the point of not finishing a game when you got that far.

oh well, no game is for everyone.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 31, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i really don't see the point of not finishing a game when you got that far.
> 
> oh well, no game is for everyone.



It's like having a bowl of ice cream and the bottom being filled with Razorblades.  I'm almost done eating, I could finish the bowl, but no reason to eat the blades just because I ate the rest of the ice cream.

But to be honest, after the first boss pinned me in a corner with absolutely no way to get away, I was ready to return the game.  I decided to give it a second try since that was mostly because of unluckiness.

Then I got this for giving it the chance.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It's like having a bowl of ice cream and the bottom being filled with Razorblades.  I'm almost done eating, I could finish the bowl, but no reason to eat the blades just because I ate the rest of the ice cream.
> 
> But to be honest, after the first boss pinned me in a corner with absolutely no way to get away, I was ready to return the game.  I decided to give it a second try since that was mostly because of unluckiness.
> 
> Then I got this for giving it the chance.



no you are just a shitty gamer that whines about shit that we find easy to do.

OH NO A STALKER(if I remember right) THAT WAS IN THE PREVIOUS GAME RAAAGE 

so then you wreck the disc on purpose and LIE to the store because you failed.

sorry for the rage but quitting a game because of a fucking mistake(first boss) and for reusing a enemy from the previous game. 

oh yeah you want a reason why its there?

remember the one from the first game on the ishimura. next to the pod it came from was another one but frozen.

most likely it comes from there.

Also possible infant hivemind since the face DOES resemble it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Ch. 12 spoilers... shit I think it's ch 12.. well it's after the mining part.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Ch. 12 spoilers... shit I think it's ch 12.. well it's after the mining part.




oh yeah I remember him going

WE HAVE OVER 200 SOLDIERS YOU DONT STAND A CHANCE.

bitch please I killed hundreds of necros on my own and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



your fucking soldiers cant even handle what? 20?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I can easily watch the ending on youtube.
> 
> And again, I had no caring over how easy or difficult it was.  Though I have heard about the final boss from my brother and apparently it was a complete joke, so not sweating that either.



Yeah but playing through those final moments is so much better. Owell


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yeah I remember him going
> 
> WE HAVE OVER 200 SOLDIERS YOU DONT STAND A CHANCE.
> 
> ...


I thought that part was pretty cool.... but those people are retarded as fuck to not have someone watch the areas where Issac went into.. or maybe it was a plot hole.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It's like having a bowl of ice cream and the bottom being filled with Razorblades.  I'm almost done eating, I could finish the bowl, but no reason to eat the blades just because I ate the rest of the ice cream.
> 
> But to be honest, after the first boss pinned me in a corner with absolutely no way to get away, I was ready to return the game.  I decided to give it a second try since that was mostly because of unluckiness.
> 
> Then I got this for giving it the chance.



Haha, you're like my roommate. I was watching him play my dead space game, and he got stuck on this one part where he was getting over-runned by necros. Died twice in that location, and called it quits. Funny thing is he played all the way to level 6 without dying. 

Anyways, I can understand your frustration. There were times in this game I wanted to throw my controller. (Low on ammo, stuck in an area full of necros on zealot difficulty) The level designer did a great job on the regenerator (it's officially called the Ubermorph) level, though I think they might have gone too far at parts. But it's still no reason to mess the game up and return it. Just drop it for a few days, or even a few months. Finish it later when you're ready. 

@Vegitto  Your theory about the ubermorph being an infant hivemind is
pretty good. I was thinking his eyes looked offly familiar...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

I know, when I died and it showed a front view of the face pretty close up I noticed that it looks familiar.

so either its a baby hivemind or the frozen ubermorph from the ishimura.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 1, 2011)

I like how they changed the face. Personally, the hunter looked much more intimidating and scarier. The ubermorph looked like a giant insect


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 1, 2011)

I liked that part in Chapter 12

"Isaac we have you surrounded surrender now or you will die"

Isaac ducks into the bathroom goes through a duckt right into a control room

"We can't find him sir, Clarke has vanished but if you do find him kill him"

Clarke looks at the controls

"Hmm I wonder what'll happen if I press this button.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that's the most childish and pitiful reason someone's given me for wrecking a game. And I work at gamestop.

/facedesk.

At least give good reasons. Like how slow Isaac is. or how the multiplayer really sucks. Or the controls in general which some people had problems with I did not. Or the lack of a quick turn button. Something along those lines. But that? lolworthy.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyways, I love this part. So awesome. They way he lands, such a badass. 

[YOUTUBE]XHfw0LNtxic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draffut (Feb 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no you are just a shitty gamer that whines about shit that we find easy to do.



Again, it had nothing to do with difficulty, but keep making hilarious strawman attacks.



> OH NO A STALKER(if I remember right) THAT WAS IN THE PREVIOUS GAME RAAAGE



There is tons of stuff in DS2 that was from the previous game.  More strawmen. 



> so then you wreck the disc on purpose and LIE to the store because you failed.



Of course, they arn't getting my money for that.



> sorry for the rage but quitting a game because of a fucking mistake(first boss) and for reusing a enemy from the previous game.



you're not sorry.  



> oh yeah you want a reason why its there?
> 
> remember the one from the first game on the ishimura. next to the pod it came from was another one but frozen.
> 
> most likely it comes from there.



Every necromorph in the Ishimura turned to goo after the first game, read the logs.



> Also possible infant hivemind since the face DOES resemble it.



Which is pure speculation at best and I dont concider any sort of explainaton or leadup.  I did see it bust in after I turned off the defenses, and was excited for an actual fun boss fight with it.

Though I guess turning a game that rewards exploration into a run-and-gun on a whim with no explanation or warning is good too...


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

In order to fully grasp a lot of what's happening in Dead Space 2 you need to spread from just the games. there's a novel called DS: Martyr that's got excellent writing, and great story. helps flesh out a lot of things. 

Dead Space 2 has plenty of flaws but still the idea that you're a shitty gamer doesn't budge. Also, I'm not using Vegitto's arguments so please, don't throw us on the same side of the argument.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't remember well but didn't a log say that the goo reacted to the yellow marker? 

I might be wrong but I think I heard something like that. 

I seriously hope somebody figures out who you are and what store you lied to so they can kick your ass. I can take much but wrecking a game and lieing is going too far. 

are you like that all the time?

oh I don't like this game " STOMP ON IT TO GET MONEY"


----------



## Skylit (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Anyways, I love this part. So awesome. They way he lands, such a badass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XHfw0LNtxic[/YOUTUBE]



My favorite part of the game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yeah I remember him going
> 
> WE HAVE OVER 200 SOLDIERS YOU DONT STAND A CHANCE.
> 
> ...



Well to be fair, it was dark, more eventually came in as well, and that fucking Ubermorph was with them, and that friend *WILL* wreck your shit.



The Boss said:


> I thought that part was pretty cool.... but those people are retarded as fuck to not have someone watch the areas where Issac went into.. or maybe it was a plot hole.



Not a plot-hole, just a very stupid move to not lock the fucking doors to box him in. Then again, this is a world where one fodder necro took down an entire marine vessel, so what more can you expect from a security team.



The Boss said:


> Anyways, I love this part. So awesome. They way he lands, such a badass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XHfw0LNtxic[/YOUTUBE]



Ha, wow, they even added the music.



Echø said:


> In order to fully grasp a lot of what's happening in Dead Space 2 you need to spread from just the games. there's a novel called DS: Martyr that's got excellent writing, and great story. helps flesh out a lot of things.



You know, speaking of this book, I've been contemplating getting it for a while now. But there's one thing I need to know before I do. Does it have any big ass inconsistencies in it? Because that's what absolutely killed the Halo novels for me.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Anyways, I love this part. So awesome. They way he lands, such a badass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XHfw0LNtxic[/YOUTUBE]



That's just too badass. Maybe in the next dead space, beating hardcore unlocks the iron man suit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

> You know, speaking of this book, I've been contemplating getting it for a while now. But there's one thing I need to know before I do. Does it have any big ass inconsistencies in it? Because that's what absolutely killed the Halo novels for me.



Don't get it if you just have a hard-on for Necromorphs and space death, because theres very little of either in the book. but it follows Michael Altman's discovery of the first Marker and the beginning of the Necromorph outbreak. So no inconsistencies that I found but I'm not extremely perceptive. Definitely worth reading if you're interested in the back story.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Don't get it if you just have a hard-on for Necromorphs and space death, because theres very little of either in the book. but it follows Michael Altman's discovery of the first Marker and the beginning of the Necromorph outbreak. So no inconsistencies that I found but I'm not extremely perceptive. Definitely worth reading if you're interested in the back story.



Oh good, then that settles things, I'm getting it. One more question though, does it go into detail exactly how The Markers work? I've always been a little confused as to why it drives some people into murderous insanity and just makes some people hallucinate.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

Mmm it does a bit... but I think the developers are purposefully leaving information out so that we have to speculate. There are still some things I'm confused about, so I'm hoping this trilogy maybe wraps things up in the final chapter regarding all questions such as that. 

But, with most things dead space, it both answers and asks questions, and is worth the buy. The fact that it's not littered with Necromorphs makes the scenes with them... pardon my french but... fucking intense.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Mmm it does a bit... but I think the developers are purposefully leaving information out so that we have to speculate. There are still some things I'm confused about, so I'm hoping this trilogy maybe wraps things up in the final chapter regarding all questions such as that.
> 
> But, with most things dead space, it both answers and asks questions, and is worth the buy. The fact that it's not littered with Necromorphs makes the scenes with them... pardon my french but... fucking intense.


does somebody say..."SHOOT THE LIMBS"? :ho


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't you guys think Isaac is very similar to Gordon Freeman. Both engineers, both face off thousands of alien life forms, and both are invincible? Also both have a sexy female sidekick. Only difference is Gordon doesn't talk.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

they do resemble eachoter but I have to say isaac > gordon even though I am a HUEG HL fan.

you know I have been thinking about something.

the marker makes people insane right? mass murder and shit and the "smart" people get hallucinations and the knowledge to make a marker. why were the 200 soldiers perfectly fine while they had been next to the marker for ages.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 1, 2011)

Isaac has gone through way more shitty situations than Gordan has, that's for sure. 

And I think the marker specifically picks certain people to hallucinate or fuck with, and leaves the others. The soldiers were probably left alone to be killed by necromorphs so there would be more necromorphs. Or, it left them alone because it needed them with sane minds to enforce unitology to other people.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 1, 2011)

Isaac Clarke 2014 Slogan for Dead Space III
I have come to kick ass and chew bubblegum and I'm all outa bubblegum.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

I like "Stick around... I'm full of bad ideas."


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

^ I like that one too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

the humor in this game is subtle but it stands out. 

"Isaac I can't open the doors-" "NOT NOW."

"How're you holding up out there?" "JUST FINE."

Or if you keep tapping the R2 button...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Issac is 46 years old!?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

Isaac has gotten cranky in his old Age hasn't he...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Issac is 46 years old!?



Yes he is.

he is a badass old man. 

isaac has such badass lines. 

I liked the "YOU WILL NEVER MAKE IT DOWN HERE ON TIME"

isaac goes all

"IL BE THERE"



and fucking shoots himself off in style DODGING FUCKING BUILDINGS IN SPACE AND FALL THROUGH VENTS AND SHIT AND FUCKING LANDS LIKE A BOSS


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Issac is the coolest old dude ever, fuck Snake.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't doubt the power of ol one eye


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

snake is a pussy compared to isaac.

snake would be ripped to shreds in seconds.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

I think we need a crossover game to prove the strongest survivalist

DEAD SPACE Versus Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Or someone could make a mod so that every necromorph looks like Snake and we'll call it even.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

but seriously people who here expects snake to survive dead space.

1. he is used to fighting soldiers and robots. soldiers who die if you shoot them in the head robots by rockets. 

2. snake is old and shit no way he has the stamina to survive all the shit in dead space.

3. snake doesn't have a engineer suit he would die with the first broken window that happens. 

and no he wouldn't get a suit since the reason why isaac got a suit at the first store is because it recognised him as a engineer.

the only thing coming out of the store for snake would be a fucking cane.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

To be fair that same store also sells military grade pulse rifle rounds.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Snake would CQC them zombies like no one's buisness. He'll also sneek through them like a Boss. 



crazymtf said:


> Issac is 46 years old!?


Wow... that's awesome.  It would explain the gray hair. I am OK with this. Issac is even hotterawesome'er now. 



crazymtf said:


> Issac is the coolest old dude ever, fuck Snake.


...but Snake was always a badass all his life. I mean... _ALL_ of the Snakes were... even Solidus was pretty cool.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah but the toughest thing snake ever fought was a mech and he used rocket launchers. Isaac was stuck on a moon infested with zombies that killed trained soldiers like nothing and he was clinically insane. And he still survived. No Isaac is definitely a few rungs up on the badass ladder.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Snake would CQC them zombies like no one's buisness. He'll also sneek through them like a Boss.
> 
> 
> Wow... that's awesome.  It would explain the gray hair. I am OK with this. Issac is even hotterawesome'er now.
> ...



yeeess try CQCing necro. lets see how long that will last. multiplayer also showed that necro can see our "life force"


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Yeah but the toughest thing snake ever fought was a mech and he used rocket launchers. Isaac was stuck on a moon infested with zombies that killed trained soldiers like nothing and he was clinically insane. And he still survived. No Isaac is definitely a few rungs up on the badass ladder.



Well, I think Snake could survive in the "dead Space" universe more than Issac can in Snake's. Issaac would be like Raiden. Look into your heart. You know it be true.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yeeess try CQCing necro. lets see how long that will last. multiplayer also showed that necro can see our "life force"



He has guns too, one that shoots out a tornado.  ... and PMC soldiers can  "feel" Snake's life force. 


Goddamnit you guys...  I hate you all. I like them both. I don't have to pick. DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

Kojima productions has confirmed that Isaac Clarke is the 4th Clone of Big Boss


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> He has guns too, one that shoots out a tornado.  ... and PMC soldiers can  "feel" Snake's life force.
> 
> 
> Goddamnit you guys...  I hate you all. I like them both. I don't have to pick. DEAL WITH IT.



Yes but he would still die.

snake cant handle the necromorphs. its a fact. the moment snake goes "remember what the boss taught me" and tries to grab a necro he will be raped. you cant compare him fightin maybe 5 soldiers at the same time that die with one or two bullets with fast monsters flying out of every opening there is and that need to be dismembered to die. 

snake would probably blow a head off and go "wait WUT?" and die. 

also snake dies at first decompression. 

and comparing isaac with raiden? please he will be able to handle going to snake's world better than snake going to isaac's world.

necros > human opponents. 

one shot from the plasma cutter on any soldier and they are dead.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Kojima productions has confirmed that Isaac Clarke is the 4th Clone of Big Boss


 I'm ok with this. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes but he would still die.
> 
> snake cant handle the necromorphs. its a fact. the moment snake goes "remember what the boss taught me" and tries to grab a necro he will be raped. you cant compare him fightin maybe 5 soldiers at the same time that die with one or two bullets with fast monsters flying out of every opening there is and that need to be dismembered to die.
> 
> ...



Once again Snake has gun, CQC, and GODJIMA backing him up. Issac has.. well.. he'll get squish like a bug by Rex. 

/discussion


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

speaking of which, did issac's insanity play a major role this game, the reviewers said issac is a character not even the player can trust.

sounds awesome.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Solid > Issac > Cyborg Raiden > Big Boss > Raiden .


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Issac >>> Yo Moma


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 2, 2011)

How the fuck did Snake get brought into this thread? That's a completely different type of game. That being said, I think if he had access to all of this worlds advanced tools, he'd be able to survive. 



~Gesy~ said:


> speaking of which, did issac's insanity play a major role this game, the reviewers said issac is a character not even the player can trust.
> 
> sounds awesome.




I won't spoil anything for you, but yes, there were moments when I wondered if what Isaac was seeing and doing was actually what he was seeing and doing. There's a scene with Nicole a little ways into the game that'll definitely put that feeling in the back of your head.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG I has an Idea what if their are no Necromorphs and Isaac really is bug nuts insane
nothing more dangerous than a nut case with a plasma rifle.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> speaking of which, did issac's insanity play a major role this game, *the reviewers* said issac is a character not even the player can trust.
> 
> sounds awesome.



*Who is that?*

There were parts where I wondered if Issac is ok.... he seems really nutty. I thought the "love" story in the game was kinda snappy but gave it a nice touch. It made Issac seemed more human.. but still nutty.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm ok with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a gun...something shooting little bullets wont be able to put down a necromorph. his little pistol wont shoot off limbs. and lol CQC? you really expect that he will be able to fight a necromorph barehanded all the time without getting hurt. boss you mad? 

lol rex wont stand a chance against isaac his weapons would tear it down. force gun ftw

also handcannon



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> OMG I has an Idea what if their are no Necromorphs and Isaac really is bug nuts insane
> nothing more dangerous than a nut case with a plasma rifle.


like in the first chapter of extraction?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> a gun...something shooting little bullets wont be able to put down a necromorph. his little pistol wont shoot off limbs. and lol CQC? you really expect that he will be able to fight a necromorph barehanded all the time without getting hurt. boss you mad?
> 
> lol rex wont stand a chance against isaac his weapons would tear it down. force gun ftw
> 
> also handcannon



l o l .. why would I be mad though? You obviously don't know how many fucking gun, and the type of fucking guns Snake has.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol I loved that part in Extraction when you are Sam and you're killing innocents who you think are crazies. 

Lexine is immune to the insanity maybe Issac will build up an immunity.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> l o l .. why would I be mad though? You obviously don't know how many fucking gun, and the type of fucking guns Snake has.



hun I have played every metal gear I know what weapons snake has. 

and you cant say current tech weapons can handle shit like the force gun. 

except for maybe that rail gun in MGS2 but I doubt snake could hold that up for long + its huge as hell .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> hun I have played every metal gear I know what weapons snake has.
> 
> and you cant say current tech weapons can handle shit like the force gun.
> 
> except for maybe that rail gun in MGS2 but I doubt snake could hold that up for long + its huge as hell .



Just one of the many examples. Forward to 55 sec.

[YOUTUBE]pfs7usslDVw[/YOUTUBE]

Come at me bro.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

you think a fucking tornado would kill necromorphs after its gone they will kill you. snake is fucked anyway, he has no suit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Isaac can solo a lot of things in the MGS universe solely because of Kineses and Stasis.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

Ermmm State your Kineses


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I'm pretty sure Isaac can solo a lot of things in the MGS universe solely because of Kineses and Stasis.



True.

oh no rex (stasis) lol wut.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Well... shit.  Snake will just tornado them all away.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Well... shit.  Snake will just tornado them all away.



just give it up.

the things snake went through are NOTHING compared to isaac


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Snake... had a hard life.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 2, 2011)

Both are awesome.

/end of story.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Err Snake can take the necromorphs 

Come at me bro.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Snake be coughing, bam necro got em, he becomes one. The end. Issac wins.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Err Snake can take the necromorphs
> 
> Come at me bro.


snake would die at the first necro he would try to head shot it

and then he wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

And whats this i hear about Snake's weapons not working on necromorphs? Lol what? Issac has a normal rifle iirc and it pretty much does the job.

Vegitto as how Issac knew how to kill them amirite?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> And whats this i hear about Snake's weapons not working on necromorphs? Lol what? Issac has a normal rifle iirc and it pretty much does the job.
> 
> Vegitto as how Issac knew how to kill them amirite?


he had a gun specialized for cutting of limbs, snake just has normal bullets.

and I don't think the rifle from the DS universe uses normal bullets.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Until specified im sure it does, im its just more powerful as its in the future.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Kaidan >> All  :33


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Wrong thread Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

No. I'm in the right one. :33


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

He dies, the babies have a field day.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No. I'm in the right one. :33



oh get the fuck out with your fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kaidan.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Kaidan will tear them apart with his biotics.

Also, why you so mad Vegitto?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why you so mad Vegitto?



im just fucking tired of your constant "lol kaidan is so sexy lol kaidan KAIDAN KAI FUCKING DAN


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

You actually took that stuff seriously? I only did it to troll you guys. I really don't care if you guys like him or not.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Well its getting fucking old.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

I only brought it up for fun.. but I guess all that Snake vs Issac has gotten to you.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought it was just some friendly banter myself


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I only brought it up for fun.. but I guess all that Snake vs Issac has gotten to you.



well im quitting with that shit. its pointless bullshiting anyway.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy crap I leave for a few hours and everyone's balls get knotted up. Am I the only one who comes in here to talk about Dead Space? Geesh. 

Just beat the game a second time on Survivalist. Starting Zealot now. On the opening sequence I noticed there a piece of paper with my avatar on it, There's a colorless model of the USG Ishimura, and what looks like a completely kickass marker-ized rubik's cube. Guess I'll be pointing out those fun things on this run-through.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Just Vegittos.. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> well im quitting with that shit. its pointless bullshiting anyway.



I didn't know that was a serious discussion... was it?


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Snake yet again, touches so many hearts :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Just Vegittos..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that was a serious discussion... was it?




ignored kk


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

This Thread.. 

/facedesk


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Back to Dead Space, that ending flying section was awesome. Did anyone mention this yet? When Issac looks up to the ship, does this little flip flop in the air and flies like a motherfucking G towards the ship? Hello...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Back to Dead Space, that ending flying section was awesome. Did anyone mention this yet? When Issac looks up to the ship, does this little flip flop in the air and flies like a motherfucking G towards the ship? Hello...



yes he was fucking badass.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow. Really Veg?   Mmkay. 

The ending was pretty cool. I thought it was a cut scene for the first 5 seconds.


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Just Vegittos..



He has balls ?


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 2, 2011)

On my second zealot run through. I feel like god now. Necromorphs popping up in my face? Easy, BAM BAM dead in 2 hits by my fully upgraded plasma cutter bitch. Pack chasing me? Run around the place till they're all nice and funneled, and POW. Force gun all of em to hell.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

alright alright cut the crap now Alien. 

I liked the ending too. But it kind of got me thinking. Why in the world would his suit be able to generate that much energy for flight? I suppose I'm overthinking it. Also finished Chapter 1 on Zealot. 

So far I'm enjoying it. It's at a good difficulty and I learned a new strategy. Which is funny since this is like my millionth time playing but the best way to conserve ammo is to hit the O button while aiming as soon as you kill a necro, so you basically by default just get an extra shot. Essentially of course all you're doing is quickly using Kinesis to snatch away a claw, but it's seriously helping me out here, at least in the first level. 

Anyone trophy hunting? Someone want to tel me what that secret trophy is? And what are you guys currently trying to get?

I'm currently working on the Sampler Platter and The Nanny. Kill a Necro with every type of weapon in Single Player and kill Crawlers(Exploding children) without exploding them.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Holy crap I leave for a few hours and everyone's balls get knotted up. *Am I the only one who comes in here to talk about Dead Space? Geesh.*
> 
> Just beat the game a second time on Survivalist. Starting Zealot now. On the opening sequence I noticed there a piece of paper with my avatar on it, There's a colorless model of the USG Ishimura, and what looks like a completely kickass marker-ized rubik's cube. Guess I'll be pointing out those fun things on this run-through.



*Raises hand* Um, I do 

I'm on my second run-through right now. I figured once I get all my main shit fully upgraded and get my hands on that Advanced Elite Suit, I'll do Zealot. Still debating on whether I wanna do hardcore mode though, as that shit just sounds too fucking brutal.



crazymtf said:


> Back to Dead Space, that ending flying section was awesome. *Did anyone mention this yet?* When Issac looks up to the ship, does this little flip flop in the air and flies like a motherfucking G towards the ship? Hello...



Bout a week ago:



Triggerhappy69 said:


> By the way, how fuckin awesome was it boostin circles all the way up around the marker to escape. I don't know if it was just me, but I was really impressed with that sequence.



Shit was cash 



Ech? said:


> I liked the ending too. But it kind of got me thinking. Why in the world would his suit be able to generate that much energy for flight? I suppose I'm overthinking it. Also finished Chapter 1 on Zealot.



Oxygen and gravity got sucked out of the room when Ellie crashed through the roof. No gravity means more power 



> Anyone trophy hunting? Someone want to tel me what that secret trophy is? And what are you guys currently trying to get?
> 
> I'm currently working on the Sampler Platter and The Nanny. Kill a Necro with every type of weapon in Single Player and kill Crawlers(Exploding children) without exploding them.



I got mine on 360, so I'm achievement hunting, but hey, same thing. Oh, and I think the secret trophy your talking about is the one where you have to knock all the tripods off the elevator that takes you up to the solar panels. Haven't gotten it myself yet, but I'm gonna. Watched a video where a dude used the detonator, and he seemed to have a pretty easy time with it, so that's what I'll be doin.

Here's all the rest I've yet to get:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mission Impossible & Hard To The Core
Epic Dismemberment
Vacuum Cleaner
The Nanny
It's A Trap
Necro Flambe
C-Section
The Sampler Platter
Collect Peng




Little embarrassed I didn't get some of those weapon achievements my first time through, but I've only gone through the game once, and I put all money down on suits, health and nodes. Especially health, seeing as how this game got pretty fuckin tough near the middle.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

> Oxygen and gravity got sucked out of the room when Ellie crashed through the roof. No gravity means more power



Ahh that makes sense. With nothing to pull you towards the ground you're simply thrusting an object with no weight.

You're right about the elevator one I think. I'll have to watch a video to make sure I can do it correctly. But I didn't even think about trophy hunting until halfway through my second playthrough. I don't have many left, I think the ones I have left to do are:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Nanny
Mission Impossible
Hard to the Core
That secret Elevator Trophy




So yeah. Looking forward to the two suits I'm getting soon!! Arctic and Soldier. Also I have tons of suits and weapon alternatives lol. Bloody, Forged, EarthGov, vintage, Elite Vintage, Elite Engineer, Elite Advanced, Riot Security, Advanced Security.. I've got a ton of RIGs lol. 

One thing I hate is how the color of the rigs is always green in this game. I liked how the Obsidian Suit had glossy onyx armor and fluorescent blue glow in the first game and Scorpion had that red... I wish they would have added some level of customization for that sort of thing or something. I mean... Isaac's an engineer. Oh well. Maybe in the third game we'll get some sweet customization skills.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ech? said:


> You're right about the elevator one I think. I'll have to watch a video to make sure I can do it correctly.



Pretty much just keep the camera moving around, and the second you see one, shove a mine down it's throat. From what I can tell, one mine is an instant K.O.



> I wish they would have added some level of customization for that sort of thing or something. I mean... Isaac's an engineer. *Oh well. Maybe in the third game we'll get some sweet customization skills.*



Bingo, gotta save some ideas for 3. I'd actually enjoy that feature. Had an absolute blast with it in Halo: Reach.

Just please, for the love of Christ, no fucking co-op. I've seen a bunch of requests for that around other forums and it pisses me off. I mean, if they absolutely had to do it, then do what Splinter Cell: Conviction did and make a separate campaign for it. That would something I could get behind. 

But adding co-op to the main campaign of a survival/horror game just completely fucking ruins it. It's makes the game scary and tense in the complete wrong way, as in you're scared and tense because you have to babysit. And if the stupid AI dies, so do you. I mean, I had an absolute blast playing RE5 with my friends, but goddamn was it annoying when it was just the AI.

Some games just need to stay single player experiences, and survival/horror games are definitely at the top of that list.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 3, 2011)

I heard hardcore difficulty is basically normal difficulty damage from enemies and zealot difficulty ammo drops. If that's the case, then it will be very easy. Also, the flamethrower is such an awesome weapon. Conserves a ton of ammo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Wow. Really Veg?   Mmkay.
> 
> The ending was pretty cool. I thought it was a cut scene for the first 5 seconds.



Unignored.

sorry for my rage fest last night. bad shit happened to me and I worked it out on the forums


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 3, 2011)

NarutoForums: Anger Managment Session 101

Patients

Stross

"What makes you upset"

The dark, dark, dark, dark, always in the dark

Isaac Clarke

"Why are you here"

Raises Hand Gun

Blam, Blam, Blam, Pew, Pew, Pew


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Unignored.
> 
> sorry for my rage fest last night. bad shit happened to me and I worked it out on the forums


I thought it was something like that. No prob bruh. We cool. 



Ike said:


> I heard hardcore difficulty is basically normal difficulty damage from enemies and zealot difficulty ammo drops. If that's the case, then it will be very easy. Also, the flamethrower is such an awesome weapon. Conserves a ton of ammo.


I think It'll be easy if you know how to use your ammo.  It's the 3 saves only that's scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> NarutoForums: Anger Managment Session 101
> 
> Patients
> 
> ...




Patient: Vegitto-kun

Doctar: What makes you upset why do you rage so hard.

Vegitto-kun: The boss, THE BOSS always with her kaidan kaidan OH MY GOD YOU ARE KAIDAN (bam)

me in dead space 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I'll probably be doing chapters 3-5 today. Maybe more. I have nothing on my schedule so maybe even 3-6 or 7. I'm liking that Necromorphs are popping out of different places. For instance in Chapter two there's a necromorph that bursts through the wall and made me jump both playthroughs... left wall. 

Then on this run through I stick to the right side and BLAM right through the right wall. Damn near made me piss myself. I think I wish there were a few more tricks with the lighting and sounds in this game though. Also they could've done a bit more with Isaac's Dimentia, but again as you said, saving the best for the third game is a possibility. 

I was thinking the exact same thing. Well sort of. Dead Space 3 and then like another game similar to Undead nightmare for Red Dead Redemption or ODST for Halo 3, with a completely new story and such with different characters that happens at like the same time to allow for some sweet multiplayer in an otherwise singleplayer experience. maybe replace the not-so-fun online play with it? I'm not sure. Or if they do keep online they need to revamp it. A LOT.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's pretty entertaining


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy crap I started it and then realized it was a half hour long.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Is anyone bored with online? Shit, it's so boring. I tried to play it again last night but I just couldn't.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

No it's boring. I'd much rather play through Campaign multiple times which I am doing lol. And does anyone have pictures of the Arctic suit and the Soldier suit?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

I want that one suit that has POLICE written on the arms. It looks the best imo.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Holy crap I started it and then realized it was a half hour long.



Dude, listen to the whole thing, it's really funny. I loved their conversations about the new enemies and how they wish Isaac would act more scared.



The Boss said:


> I want that one suit that has POLICE written on the arms. It looks the best imo.



You mean the Riot Suit? You get that on your second playthrough. It's what I'm currently wearing right now, and will be doing so until I get the Elite Advanced Suit.

Oh and by the way, good news everyone. Ea reported that Dead Space 2 has sold two million copies in its first week, 

Guess it's officially a hit, yay


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Heck yeah! Plus with the great reviews it got... man. they'd better step up when it comes to the third game. 

I'll listen to it at some point, it's just a matter of when. I've been cleaning my house all day so yeah. Haha. Riot suit is pretty sweet. I'm actually going to go check out all my suits right now that I have. I've got a ton. I'll edit this post with it. I've got around ten or something.

EDIT: Apparently my last save point wasn't near a store. A future post will include all of those RIGs in it. lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

*Echø's Rig Guide​*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Advanced Suit*
_Decreases Stasis Module recharge time by 50%_
25 inventory slots/20% armor

*Agility Advanced Suit*
_Stasis duration is increased by 10%_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Bloody Vintage Suit*
_Flamethrower, Javelin Gun, Force Gun receive 5% damage bonus_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*EarthGov Security Suit*
_Detonator, Seeker Rifle, Pulse Rifle receive 5% damage bonus_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Elite Advanced Suit*
_10% damage bonus all weapons, 15% increase Stasis duration_
25 inventory slots/25% armor

*Elite Engineering Suit*
_Additional 15% healed when using med packs_
25 inventory slots/25% armor

*Elite Vintage Suit*
_15% discount on purchases from store_
25 inventory slots/25% armor

*Engineer Suit*
_-_
12 inventory slots/5% armor

*Forged Engineering Suit*
_Additional 15% healed when using med packs_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Hacker Suit*
_Hacking consoles requires one less stage to complete_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Hazard Suit*
_An additional 10% healed when using med packs_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Heavy Duty Vintage Suit*
_Line Gun, Detonator, Contact Beam receive 5% damage bonus_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Riot Security Suit*
_Contact Beam receives a 10% bonus to damage_
25 inventory slots/25% armor

*Security Suit*
_Pulse Rifle receives a 5% bonus to damage_
15 inventory slots/10% armor

*Shockpoint Suit*
_5% decrease in Stasis recharge time_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Triage Suit*
_5% increase in Stasis duration_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

*Vintage Suit*
_Items at the store are discounted 10%_
20 inventory slots/15% armor

*Zealot Suit*
_Force Gun gets a 5% damage bonus_
15 inventory slots/15% armor

If I'm missing any just let me know. I know I didn't add Soldier or Arctic but I haven't got those yet.




EDIT: now in alphabetical order!

Also should I add how to get each suit? I may if I get bored enough or if you guys want me to add it. And if someone knows the specs to the arctic and/or soldier suit or another suit I missed from Dead Space 2 feel free to clue me in.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 3, 2011)

So here's a fun little thing I noticed that I didn't the first time. I was doing the solar array part, and when I was just floatin around enjoying the view, I looked down to check out the city and could actually see The Ishimura next to the rail leading the The Shard. 

Ah Visceral, you guys really are fucking awesome


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

haha! That's really cool. I like those subtle things. Like before you go into the huge area where the last two chapters are, look around you. You can see necromorphs waltzing sluggishly towards the center to converge under the yellow marker. The distance in these games is really cool... but you know what I was really looking forward to? Strolling down an open street  With like... cars and such, seeing necromorphs rampant. And maybe seeing like a dog-type necromorph, because since Visceral Canonized Dead Space: Martyr, we know that animals can become necromorphs as well.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ech? said:


> haha! That's really cool. I like those subtle things. Like before you go into the huge area where the last two chapters are, look around you. You can see necromorphs waltzing sluggishly towards the center to converge under the yellow marker.



Oh really?

Also didn't see that my first time. I'll have to give that a look-see when I get there.



> The distance in these games is really cool... but you know what I was really looking forward to? Strolling down an open street  With like... cars and such, seeing necromorphs rampant.



That's what I thought about too when it was first announced this game would take place in a city. But after seeing many trailers, I knew that wasn't gonna happen. The Sprawl is pretty much just one big ship in the shape of a city, which means you go outside, you're just in space. 

Do people even use cars anymore in this world? Because all I've ever scene are ships and trams.



> And maybe seeing like a dog-type necromorph, because since Visceral Canonized Dead Space: Martyr, we know that animals can become necromorphs as well.



Dead Space 3


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

We can only hope right! I'm hoping like.. a left 4 Dead style co-op campaign. Where it's more open, larger levels with less obstruction and a focus on surviving hordes of necros rather than being afraid or solving objectives. 

So I just realized how broken my weapons are right now. With the suit, the weapon bonus, plus the wepon powered up all the way, I'm killing black necros with three-five hits.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

Is Dead Space 3 confirmed yet? Or are the devs thinking about making it?


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2011)

Dead Space 3 was confirmed to be under construction at the same time as Dead Space 2 actually. 



			
				July 27 said:
			
		

> Variety reports that Electronic Arts' science-fiction themed survival horror video game, *Dead Space, will be a trilogy, with Dead Space 2 and Dead Space 3 in the works.* The Dead Space trilogy does not include the upcoming on-rails shooter Dead Space: Extraction, which is a Nintendo Wii-exclusive spin-off of the horror brand.
> 
> In addition to the news of two Dead Space sequels, the article reveals that *D.J. Caruso (Eagle Eye, Disturbia) will be directing the film adaptation of Dead Space, which is slated for theatrical release in 2010.*



Source: 

Feature film has been pushed back all the way to 2013.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Is anyone bored with online? Shit, it's so boring. I tried to play it again last night but I just couldn't.



Haven't even tried it. I'm too absorbed by the single player. The lurkers look like potential fun though.



Echø said:


> haha! That's really cool. I like those subtle things. Like before you go into the huge area where the last two chapters are, look around you. You can see necromorphs waltzing sluggishly towards the center to converge under the yellow marker. The distance in these games is really cool... but you know what I was really looking forward to? Strolling down an open street  With like... cars and such, seeing necromorphs rampant. And maybe seeing like a dog-type necromorph, because since Visceral Canonized Dead Space: Martyr, we know that animals can become necromorphs as well.



That's interesting, glad to hear there are more animal type necromorphs. The closest thing we got to a dog was the stalker, and I still have no idea what exactly that thing is. Hopefully, someone explains it. I saw a plan for a fly-trap style necromorph that was intended to hide on ceilings and grab you as you walk underneath it, but they scrapped it at the last moment.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Dead Space 3 was confirmed to be under construction at the same time as Dead Space 2 actually.
> 
> Source:
> Feature film has been pushed back all the way to 2013.


Thanks for the info. Now Im excited for DS3. I hope the scare will be more like the 1st one but with the action of the 2nd one. 

Also... a movie... : I hope they make it good.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2011)

They had better make it good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2011)

it would be like the alien movies except the main character is iron man.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 4, 2011)

Hahaha I'd hope it's somewhere between an action and horror flick, rated R of course. I want it to haunt people's nightmares though. I mean like.. terrifying. Freak the hell out terrifying. The entire movie.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know why, but why is it so hard for Hollywood to make games turn into movies good.  I think I best one I've seen is Silent Hill.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 4, 2011)

Your right The Boss Silent Hill is The Lightning in The Rain that can still Shine Through the Darkness of other Hollywood Video Game Film Adaptations.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Chapter 12: Riding the Drill

Oh what the...


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah that level blows. I'm gonna freak the hell out on Hardcore. I only have Mission Impossible and Hardcore left for trophies.. the rest I got. I did The Nanny in the auditorium on Zealot and let me tell you that sucked bad.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't hit those motherfucking Lurkers. That sucks ass.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

What difficulty are you on? Anyways the best way to get them is scope the right side. You'll find first of all health packs chilling OFF of the mining vehicle. They're on the ground. Kinesis them and keep them handy. A little further up from the health packs are three explosive canisters, kinesis them and hold onto one aiming slightly above where you found them as you move forward, that's where the first lurkers will appears. Use those explosive canisters, and then Just waste some stasis so they show up a bit better through the dust. Then take them out. the only other thread on the mining cart level is when you get overwhelmed or a puker poofs behind you which equally blows.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm playing on Veteran.

Yeah. Those first Lurkers were easy. But the second ones on the left side + the Pukers aren't awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

What do you have in your inventory? Always run with one of the heavy weapons. Detonator, Contact Beam, or Force Gun. Honestly Detonator is the best out of the three in my personal opinion except.. for the final boss. Make sure you have the contact beam for that one. It makes things twice as easy. 

but for the part you're on.. If you can conserve some ammo, stasis them and then just dodge their shots and hug the wall. Eventually they can't hit you so you can focus on whats around you. Although sometimes you'll hit that invisible checkpoint with like... no health. Which is balls. If that happens seriously, your best bet would be to shut the game off and come back later after you've cooled off. because you'll just get pissed. And if you think this part is difficult... just you wait. Wait until you pass through the two rooms of INFINITELY SPAWNING NECROMORPHS.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Plasma Cutter - 2 Shots
Seeker Rifle - 24 Shots
Detonator - 14 Mines
Flamethrower - 0
No good options for me, mh?


Yeah. I think I will try it one more time and otherwise I will cool off.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

In the meantime, first person who can tell me what my signature means/is from gets +Rep. [Is in Unitology scratch from Dead Space]


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

By the way, do I get to know "Step 3" which Stross was talking about before he died? Or did I miss it? Because I already know "Step 4: Acceptance". But what is Step 3?


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't remember the steps. However.. well. You'll see. 

To put it simply yes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Skylit said:


> By the way, do I get to know "Step 3" which Stross was talking about before he died? Or did I miss it? Because I already know "Step 4: Acceptance". But what is Step 3?



Step 3 is " cross my heart, hope to die, stick a needle in your eye"

oh yes you will know.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been wanting to play this game all day... But my stepdad has it. Dammit. I have to wait until he's finished to play it again. He's in like chapter 9. I'm having withdrawals. Save me Jesus.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Seeker Rifle -> Pulse Rifle

Riding the Drill was a joke.

And wow. That Nicole & Isaac - Sequence in Chapter 13 was just plain awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I've been wanting to play this game all day... But my stepdad has it. Dammit. I have to wait until he's finished to play it again. He's in like chapter 9. I'm having withdrawals. Save me Jesus.


you mean

save me altman!

no ? :ho


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 5, 2011)

Just finished Chapter 2. 

Trains can't stop Issac.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just finished Chapter 2.
> 
> Trains can't stop Issac.



I laughed when I saw that your first trophy was "Taste your own medicine". 

I thought that trophy was rather hard.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't specifically remember that sequence. The syringe? No that was earlier. I don't know haha. Also on the seeker rifle.. Really? I'll give it a try. I never really liked it much honestly. 

And Brandon, trains? There's a lot more that can't stop Isaac in this game. Oh yeah.

I think the hardest trophy was the nanny but that's because I'm retarded and waited until the auditorium on zealot to get it. Stupid. Very stupid.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

No, the one where she says that they should hold hands together and he says that this would be a bad idea.
I like the Seeker Rifle because it is the Sniper Rifle of DS. And I love Snipers.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 5, 2011)

Skylit said:


> I laughed when I saw that your first trophy was "Taste your own medicine".
> 
> I thought that trophy was rather hard.



I did it before I got the Plasma Cutter.

Love using Telekinesis in DS2 over DS.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Using Slasher Arms were pretty useless in DS.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 5, 2011)

Telekinesis was useless in combat in Dead Space. Glad they vastly improved on it in DS2.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Like the Flamethrower.

The Flamethrower is awesome in DS2.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 5, 2011)

Flamethrower is actually worth use? 

Time to feel the heat Necromorphs.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Jep. Those Black Slasher will die after like... 20 - 25 "Shots" of the Flamethrower. And that's without any upgrade.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got an EarthGov Pulse Rifle that has a 10% primary damage bonus... Plus my Elite Advanced suit giving all weapons a 10% damage bonus.. Guess what. It stacks. <3 and the ammo is so cheap and plentiful I tear through black necrosis like it's my day job. 

Also proud to say I'm getting a praise Altman poster, a dead space 2 I. Clarke rig hoody, and a DS2 tee shirt. Thank you visceral store. Any news on when the next dlc is coming out? The campaign expansion? Looking forward to that.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

I want that Marker Necklace you have too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

I love my necklace. Did I show you guys what I did to it? It can't come off. Well not unless I want to cut it. Otherwise it hangs around my neck always. Hahaha


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Have yet to pick this up.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

Behind the times man... Behind the times. You owe it to yourself to play this game.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I love my necklace. Did I show you guys what I did to it? It can't come off. Well not unless I want to cut it. Otherwise it hangs around my neck always. Hahaha



Is it self-made?


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2011)

The first 15 minutes=Priceless


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

Sadly it's not self made, no. I lack the talent.. But I plan on painting it with some glow in the dark red runes. 

First fifteen minutes were great. The whole game is great.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2011)

Then I'm pretty sure I'm in for a treat


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 5, 2011)

Finished this game this morning, going through New Game +. The game seems much easier than the original to me, and due to a lack of isolation, much less frightening. Still, I can't deny that the aiming setup (for the pc version anyway) feels much more natural, and the graphics are much improved, and the new weapons (javelin gun, I'm looking at you) are all fantastic. 

In addition, the improvements to the AI are appreciated, though I bet if I ever attempt hardcore (on zealot atm), I'm going to be eating my words. Also, Ellie is


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

remember that guy that was raging how the ubermorph is stupid and how its retarded you cant kill it?

you can



> Isaac can in fact kill the Ubermorph; one of the hallways that Isaac has to walk through has a doorway blocked by one of the fuses you need to hit. Upon hitting it, the door opens, revealing an adjacent hallway with a fan at the end of it. Getting the Ubermorph to walk against it and hitting it with a weapon with knockback capabilities will push it into the fan, ridding Isaac of the Ubermorph for good.



[YOUTUBE]PSFUuvJOhsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

He'll find something else to complain about. 

I, too am doing a NewGame+ on Zealot. Currently I'm on chapter 9. A few parts sucked but overall not bad. Anyone attempt hardcore yet? Are there checkpoints?


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 5, 2011)

Chapter 8 on the Zealot clear, elapsed time: 2:35. 

I haven't attempted hardcore yet, but I've heard that there are no checkpoints.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2011)

Fun game but no idea why they decided to add the horrendous multiplayer


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Ech? said:


> He'll find something else to complain about.
> 
> I, too am doing a NewGame+ on Zealot. Currently I'm on chapter 9. A few parts sucked but overall not bad. Anyone attempt hardcore yet? Are there checkpoints?



no checkpoints only 3 saves


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Fun game but no idea why they decided to add the horrendous multiplayer



BECAUSE EA.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

The best Saves for HC - Mode are:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 7: Just before using the elevator where all the Tripods wanna rape you.
Chapter 11: Drill. Was obviously.
Chapter 13: Before the eye-machine
OR
The last savepoint before you'll fight the boss.




That's what I read are the best solutions.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh wait, you get to choose the saves?

That's a new level of psychological mind-fuckery.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Oh wait, you get to choose the saves?
> 
> That's a new level of psychological mind-fuckery.



no....what he means is the best spot to save

you go to a save station you save and then it counts down the number of saves you got left.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 5, 2011)

That's exactly what I just said.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah. That's the only hard thing about Hardcore.

The necros are the same like on zealot.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

im not even going to bother I finished the game on normal and im happy bleh.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 5, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Chapter 8 on the Zealot clear, elapsed time: 2:35.
> 
> I haven't attempted hardcore yet, but I've heard that there are no checkpoints.



Yup, no checkpoints, and only 3 save points. But that's the only scary thing about hardcore. Everything else is the same.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm playing on zealot now.. Black necros take a beating. Four shots to each limb for a slasher with a fully upgraded plasma cutter WITH a 20% damage bonus.. Wow. Hardcore is gonna suck. I'm on mission 11 now so I'll probably start hardcore by Monday.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2011)

Finally beat the game, but I had to abandon my principles and lower the difficulty from Normal to Casual to beat the final boss. I spent literally HOURS getting raped and swearing at my TV. On NORMAL. Fuck, I've never played a game this frustratingly difficult. And yet, at the same time, it's easily one of the best games I've ever played. I love the story, and the gameplay is pretty straightforward.

I'm probably gonna do another playthrough on Casual just to stock up on items, especially ammo, and upgrade my weapons. Then I'm gonna dive right into Zealot difficulty for a third playthrough and hope for the best. I initially started the game on Zealot, but I only got as far as chapter 2. I kept getting raped by those Necromorphs you have to fight in the dark when you approach that one door and the power suddenly goes out. My suit and weapons just weren't at an adequate level to handle them, and I was still fairly new to the game. Things should be different this time, though, because I have fully-upgraded RIG and Stasis, and a few of my weapons are marginally better.

Not sure I'm even gonna ATTEMPT Hardcore difficulty. I'll wait and see how I do on Zealot first, and decide if I want to play through the story a fourth time. Although, j/w, if you beat the game on Hardcore, do you also get the trophy for beating it on Zealot? Some games are like that. I know when I beat Batman: Arkham Asylum on Hard mode on my first playthrough, I got the trophies for Easy and Normal difficulty as well. If that's the case with DS2, I might just throw caution to the wind and forego Zealot in favor of Hardcore.

But fuck, seriously. The restrictions on saving on Hardcore mode are just ridiculous. I mean, difficulty level aside, DS2 is a pretty fucking long game. I don't think I could get through it in three incriments without having to leave my PS3 on overnight. And that's assuming I don't die a million times, which I'm sure I will. Dunno, seems more like self-inflicted torture as opposed to a videogame.

But yeah, anyway, Dead Space 2 is fucking awesome. It's the scariest, most difficult, and one of the most epic games I've ever played.

Did anyone else catch that bonus ending? You get it by *not* shooting Teideman at the end of the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ELEVEN MORE DEAD SPACES. D:


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> BECAUSE EA.



Coop Online would of been the better choice instead of broken multiplayer .


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

No. Coop online would've been horrible and broken campaign. Maybe if it had no online and they added to the campaign. That would have been sweet.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 5, 2011)

Ech? said:


> No. Coop online would've been horrible and broken campaign. Maybe if it had no online and they added to the campaign. That would have been sweet.



Having coop online wouldn't change the campaign. Two seperate teams so wouldn't matter in the end.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish the story had online co-op. It would be so great, getting scared shitless with my friend. And doing everything in my power to get us both killed just to piss him off. 

The online multiplayer would be better if it wasn't so limited and unbalanced. There's nothing you can do as a Necromorph except try to annoy the fuck out of the human players. I do like the fact that it registers friendly fire, though. I've had so much fun killing my teammates. For some reason, they never see it coming.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

The only way I can see co-op working would be if they drastically changed campaign. Drastically. I'd rather if anything it be a separate campaign altogether.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 6, 2011)

Currently playing through the original of this

Kicking on this one too but i aint sure what to choose between PC and PS3 version (Depends on what the DLC is)


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 6, 2011)

Finished my Zealot run. Unfortunately, my NG + bugged and there was no Elite Advanced suit (or any elite suit) waiting for me. I got mad power nodes, though. Got three weapons completely upgraded (pulse rifle, plasma cutter, and javelin gun) and I'm about half way on my force gun. I'm thinking about doing casual difficulty next. Save on buying ammo and just get power nodes + suits (if they friggen spawn this time).


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 6, 2011)

I couldn't fin the elite security suit. What's the artic RIG look like?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 6, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Finally beat the game, but I had to abandon my principles and lower the difficulty from Normal to Casual to beat the final boss. I spent literally HOURS getting raped and swearing at my TV. On NORMAL. Fuck, I've never played a game this frustratingly difficult. And yet, at the same time, it's easily one of the best games I've ever played. I love the story, and the gameplay is pretty straightforward.
> 
> I'm probably gonna do another playthrough on Casual just to stock up on items, especially ammo, and upgrade my weapons. Then I'm gonna dive right into Zealot difficulty for a third playthrough and hope for the best. I initially started the game on Zealot, but I only got as far as chapter 2. I kept getting raped by those Necromorphs you have to fight in the dark when you approach that one door and the power suddenly goes out. My suit and weapons just weren't at an adequate level to handle them, and I was still fairly new to the game. Things should be different this time, though, because I have fully-upgraded RIG and Stasis, and a few of my weapons are marginally better.
> 
> ...



I thought the only difference was that teideman just bleeds to death instead of BAM HEADSHOT.

and meh final boss was pretty easy on normal mode.

run to a side when the pack come and pulse rifle away.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 6, 2011)

Final boss = FORCE GUN. Seriously, even without upgrading, you just need to point it in the general direction and let it rip. After that, use whatever weapon has the best damage to take out the non support enemies, and it'll be over before you can shout TIDEMANN.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I thought the only difference was that teideman just bleeds to death instead of BAM HEADSHOT.



Yeah, but there's this bonus audio bit at the end of the credits if you DON'T shoot Teideman. Some guy talking about how the marker in DS2 was one of twelve (or at least, the twelfth out of many). He sounds like a real badass too, the true final villain of DS.



> and meh final boss was pretty easy on normal mode.
> 
> run to a side when the pack come and pulse rifle away.



Yeah, I didn't have the Pulse Rifle with me, or the Force Gun. I had my Plasma Cutter, Line Gun, Flamethrower, and Detonator initially. When I couldn't win with that, I actually ran back past the Regenerator and all the other Necromorphs to the last shop, switched out my Plasma Cutter for my Javelin Gun, and ran back. I still got raped hard.

I'm hoping to redeem my honor when I come back for a rematch on Zealot with tons of ammo and med packs and a fully-upgraded arsenal, and show that bitch and her fodder what happens when you make me lower the difficulty to beat you.

FUCK HER. FUCK HER MARKER.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 6, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, but there's this bonus audio bit at the end of the credits if you DON'T shoot Teideman. Some guy talking about how the marker in DS2 was one of twelve (or at least, the twelfth out of many). He sounds like a real badass too, the true final villain of DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um you hear that too if you kill him you know.

and um....I did it with a unupgraded pulse rifle and force gun.. why would you use the javelin when you have to deal with the pack as enemy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 6, 2011)

Force gun and contact beam make light of the last boss. Throw in the line gun and flamethrower for fun and you've got a party! I'm on chapter 13 right now.. Zealot difficulty. Not looking forward to this. But the mining part was easy with the force gun. Way easier than my original methods.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel like I would use the contact beam and seeker rifle more if the javelin gun weren't so much cooler.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 6, 2011)

Just made my first attempt at Hardcore... got to the point near the end of chapter 5 where you get swarmed by babies in the church. Babies were always a weakness of mine... shoulda saved. But I wanted to wait until the end of chapter five after the heroics with the gunship and the giant necromorph, which I nail every time. 

Other than failing... I was doing beautifully :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 6, 2011)

I deal with that by simply running back into the hall from whence I came. Small hall. Stasis. Line gun/force gun/pulse rifle/plasma cutter away. 

I've got so much damn money right now. Something like 80,000. Also all guns up all the way and I've got crazy amounts of ammo. Over 100 detonator shots. Over 200 plasma cutter. Some 100 force gun and like 45 contact beam.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 7, 2011)

That's what I was doing, at first. But then I ran out of pulse ammo (couldn't buy it), and then I auto selected my javelin by missing the correct key for my cutter. And then I was dead.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 7, 2011)

I fucking hate leapers. They are fast and its a pain in the ass to take an aim at them, especially when I need to conserve an ammo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2011)

Leakage are the hardest enemy. At least I think. They're getting easier only because after three playthroughs I've memorized where they come out of and am ready to cut them up.


----------



## Magoichi (Feb 7, 2011)

Echø said:


> I deal with that by simply running back into the hall from whence I came. Small hall. Stasis. Line gun/force gun/pulse rifle/plasma cutter away.



I find that you can save a lot of ammo (even though that obviously isn't an issue for you ) by using the chainsaw weapon. 

Shoot and hold one out, aim it at any running at you and they just casually run into it and dismember themselves. 

Obviously the better the duration the less buzzsaw ammo used.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2011)

That's a good point. I plan on starting a NG+ on casual just for fun and using the weapons I hardly used before. Flamethrower, ripper blade, javelin gun and rivet gun.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 7, 2011)

One thing I did find out that works with Hardcore really well is to spend three points getting half your RIG's hp upgrades, and then max out your stasis module's charges, recharge time, and getting duration to 12 points. Really efficient upgrades, and you can use both in any situation. 

After that, upgrade weapons as efficiently as you can (which means if you're confronted by a lot of blank nodes before your next upgrade, move on to the next weapon so you can get as much of an advantage as is humanly possible) and don't buy power nodes from the store. Ammo is even more scarce than in Zealot difficulty, so you'll need to stock up.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to HATE hardcore mode. Uggh. Starting chapter 13 on zealot.. I'm actually doing this run pretty quickly. I'm not even at the 8 hour mark at chapter 13.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 7, 2011)

I wasn't much past five hours when I finished my Zealot run


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 7, 2011)

I read that the main character is a very dumb bastard and badass at the same time so what you guys think is this true or not.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2011)

Isaac? Dumb? I don't even know what to say to that. 

Also aren't you special with your five hours  anyone else think inception when the convergence begins happening?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 7, 2011)

^You know he is alwasy the guy that does the job that nobody would like to do then again i didn't play the game yet so i just saying what i read from others.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 7, 2011)

I did think of that with the BAROOOOM. The effect was ruined by floating necromorphs than people, though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought it was great to be honest. I liked it. Horns always somehow enhance the scope. 

Also that doesn't make Isaac dumb.. The guy has balls of steel.


----------



## Magoichi (Feb 7, 2011)

Isaac Clarke isn't crazy. He is fearless.

I stress crazy though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2011)

He actually has it pretty well considering. I wonder why the devs didnt do an awesome scene where Isaac is all effed up and goes into a room, kills a few necromorphs and then he returns to normal and realizes they're just people. Now dead people. It would have added a bit more to that feeling of hopeful sorrow they had when Isaac just sits down next to the marker. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2011)

So, considering I made this thread, I was wondering, since I haven't gotten the game yet, are spoilers spoiler tagged?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2011)

^  No. 




> He actually has it pretty well considering. I wonder why the devs didnt do an awesome scene where Isaac is all effed up and goes into a room, kills a few necromorphs and then he returns to normal and realizes they're just people. Now dead people. It would have added a bit more to that feeling of hopeful sorrow they had when Isaac just sits down next to the marker. Just my opinion.



I was hoping for something like this... but this would make Issac to crazy imo.. but Im ok with this.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2011)

*requests lock from mods*


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol as if they'd lock it. 

But Isaac is crazy dude. He sees things he's a schizo.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 7, 2011)

Tumblr is awesome?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um you hear that too if you kill him you know.



Really? Huh. I saw a Youtube vid that listed it as a bonus ending.



> and um....I did it with a unupgraded pulse rifle and force gun.. why would you use the javelin when you have to deal with the pack as enemy.



Because the javelin gun is ossim and the maxed-out javelin gun is a rape-launcher. Also, I used the JG on the heart, not the fodder (piercing does a lot of damage and electrocution provides continuous damage so that no time is wasted reloading or between shots); I used my flamethrower on the fodder and the Detonator on Nichole's Ghost since she's so fucking slow and her warp-timing is very predictable.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 7, 2011)

So after getting done with my second playthrough, instead of starting up Zealot mode right away, I decided to finally give multi-player a whirl, and I gotta say, I thought it was pretty fun. But only under the right circumstances.

I played about 10 rounds, and for the first 8, I had a blast. But that's only because I was playing with people who had mic's. Both the humans and necros are equally fun to play as in my opinion, and I like the multi-layered objectives the humans have. However, the people I was playing all eventually started dropping out, but I wasn't ready to stop playing. So after finding a new party with no mic's, it pretty much blew. There was no communication, which led to zero teamwork, and we just got steamrolled both rounds.

So so while not entirely deep, I thought it was good, but again, only under the right circumstances. I'll definitely be playing it some more before I do Zealot, because I need a break from the campaign. I think I said this before, but I'm still debating on weather to attempt Hard Core or not. I'll see how Zealot treats me, and then I'll know.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Pintsize (Feb 7, 2011)

Beginning round 2 with hardcore. That bonus weapon will be mine!!


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 7, 2011)

Aaand saved at the start of chapter six. My next save (I'm predicting, anyway) will be right before the second run through of the containment room. That killed me sooo many times my first go around. Cor, that time I had 17 pulse rifle rounds, 4 plasma cutter blasts and a single force gun charge. But w/e, I'm not fucking taking chances. 

My last is definitely going to be before the whole eye scream. After that there's not much left to the game and it's the last place to buy shit/upgrade equipment.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 8, 2011)

^ How long did it take you to get to your first save? I'm contemplating whether I should try and go for the first save right now.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

About an hour forty. I woulda got there sooner normally, but I was taking my time to make sure I didn't die or waste ammo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2011)

I did a speedrun. Final time was 3 hours and 29 minutes, one sitting. I did that just to spite your 5 hours. I have way too much time on my hands  

Also so far the Arctic Recon Security RIG is by FAR my favorite in the entire game. Just need to check out the soldier RIG. Starting hardcore soonish I think. Maybe even today.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, you're on run 5 for NG +, or something like that? I'd hope with completely maxed out weapons and armor you wouldn't have to slow down for anything.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2011)

You shaduup  

Yeah run 5 after the speedrun. Starting hardcore now. Thiiis is going to blow. I pray I don't die.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2011)

Just tried it, took my time. Got to the train sequence and ran out of ammo as the brute came out. Ouch.

Also dead space severed DLC screenshots and info:


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

For the moment it seems I am NF's unchallenged king of hardcore


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2011)

You just wait. Have you beat it yet?


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 8, 2011)

So I started it a couple hours ago, and aside from some close calls with a surprise Exploder in chapter 3 and that dimly lit Unitoligist apartment foyer in chapter 5, I'm doing pretty good. Got still got plenty of ammo for Plasma Cutter and Force Gun and a decent amount of health saved up. I swear, that fuckin Force Gun is a life saver. But man were my balls in my fuckin throat tight during all those scripted "You fuck up, you die" moments.

So yeah, that's the weapon combo I'm stickin with. I'm puttin all the nodes I find and buy towards those two weapons, my RIG and my Stasis, Stasis is almost maxed out, and I've got a decent amount of other nodes on my other three thing.

So yeah, lookin good so far. However I saved right at the beginning of chapter 6, because in my opinion, this is where the game officially gets tough.



Echø said:


> Just tried it, took my time. Got to the train sequence and ran out of ammo as the brute came out. Ouch.



Aw fuck, I'm assuming you died then? 



> Also dead space severed DLC screenshots and info:



I'm really lookin forward to this. I never played Extraction, but I did watch the entire game on youtube, and became a little attached the the three main characters. Assuming they survive this, them and Isaac better meet up in Dead Space 3


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 8, 2011)

ahaha funny stuff


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 8, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> ahaha funny stuff





I hope that was real. His scream was scarier than what was happening on screen.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

You have the Zealot Force Gun or something? Pretty sure you don't get it that soon.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 8, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I hope that was real. His scream was scarier than what was happening on screen.



it was real i was in the stream he was freaking out alot but thats the best


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> You have the Zealot Force Gun or something? Pretty sure you don't get it that soon.



No I had some Microsoft points to burn, so I bought one of the DLC packs. I'm not just gonna *let* this difficulty pin me to the ground and fillet me.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

<- Has no DLC and is doing splendidly :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2011)

Decided to have another go at it. Saved at chapter 3, next will be chapter 7. Then I'll save on 11. I'd rather not go through the opening chapters again was my only thing. This is my personal fifth run-through but I've seen chapter one probably ten times.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

11?

That's one hell of a stretch to 15. Good luck.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 8, 2011)

*GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!!!*

I get all the way to the middle of chapter 9 and I get fucking killed by that stupid room with the breakable window that gives you like three seconds to close it. The Force Gun had yet to blow up an Exploder, so I thought that would work. But lo and behold, this was the one time the fucking cock sucker decided to explode, and I was killed before I could even pull out my Plasma Cutter and get a shot off.

Yeah, I think I'm done for the night. Oh well, at least I now know exactly what I have to do. Kill the Advanced Slasher first, stasis the bitch, separate his sac and then just unload on his ass with the PC.



Echø said:


> Decided to have another go at it. Saved at chapter 3, next will be chapter 7. Then I'll save on 11. I'd rather not go through the opening chapters again was my only thing. This is my personal fifth run-through but I've seen chapter one probably ten times.



Yeesh, I don't know man. I think you should've at least saved at chapter 6. In fact, I'm thinkin of just starting over again and saving at chapter 7. Chapter 6 wasn't as hard as I thought it would.



Pintsize said:


> <- Has no DLC and is doing splendidly :ho



Well, good on you mate. But if I see an easier way out, I take it


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2011)

Saved at six instead. I can make the jump from 6 to 11. But yes, 11-15 is actually quite short. Chapter 11 is regular length, 12 is just the mining area, 13 is the government sector, 14 is the chase sequence, 15 is the final boss. Plus I can beat the final boss in literally ten seconds.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

Alright, going for 6-10 right now. Let's see how I make those necros dance.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 8, 2011)

I may go for 6-11 myself tonight.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

Died at the second run through the transpo hub. Shoulda spent more money on pulse rifle ammo, less on the force gun. 

Ah well, I'll get it next time. Good luck.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2011)

Hardcore Run: Best bet is Plasma Cutter and Forcegun/Contact Beam (depending on if you have DLCs/etc.).

And make sure to abuse the shit out of the 360's checkpoint glitch.

That makes it a cakewalk.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 8, 2011)

I got PC. No glitches for me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, sadly (fortunately?) the 360 is the only one that lucks out in that department.

Still a matter of getting up to Chapter 7 without dying but that's easy enough.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 9, 2011)

Pc has an unlimited saves glitch  

I'm on chapter 9 hardcore run through.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Now _that_ is just unnecessary, though. 

Though really, again, it's not like the first half is exceptionally difficult to get through.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2011)

My brother was playing on Chapter 14 earlier.

I believe he was at the part where you must go down a flight of stairs and into a room that only has a locked door. 

Apparently, a mini-boss comes out of fuckin nowhere and you must fight him.

When my brother was through fucking the monster in the ass, he proceeded to hack the door, but there was no option to hack it. 

The game glitched out on him and he was literally just stuck in that room forever. 

He must now restart his entire game, since he was only overriding one save file.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

The Hunter/Regenerator/Ubermorph doesn't really "come out of nowhere" - since he's after you for the entire chapter of 14 and part of 15. Though I'm guess that's right after the Needle Machine, since that's the only point you ever need to hack anything in those two chapters.

Regardless, I've discovered it's always a bad idea to just save over one save file. You're just asking for something bad to happen then (it's not like these save files take up a lot of space).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

I like using only one save file.. though every time I do that I get fucked one way or another. However when playing RPGs I've learned my lesson the hard way. Always have multiple saves.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 9, 2011)

*WOOHOO!!!!*  

It's finally almost over. I was gonna use my second save when I got to The Ishimura, but after getting killed for the second time in the same place (see my "GOD FUCKING DAMMIT" post), I said fuck it and saved at the beginning of chapter 9. Well after that I tanked it all the way to the drill part, got the advanced suit and a whole lotta ammo and health, and was going to save. But yet again, I said fuck it and got through the drill ride fairly easily actually. Oh bless The Force Gun, bless it 

So yeah, got to EarthGov, sent Ellie on her way and used my last save. Really not lookin forward to these last three chapters, but hey, I've come this far. I can't believe I'm actually gonna do this. Initially wasn't going to, but I do consider myself a hardcore Dead Space fan, so I wouldn't feel like one if I didn't at least try.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck. The last few chapters are definitely the worst of it - though sometimes in chapter 15 you can run past pretty much everything with a lot of Stasis (just make sure you have full charge on it and some Stasis packs).

I myself used my first save before the Ishimura, than one after sending Ellie off, and then my last right before the Needle machine. I was grateful that I was able to do it, it really helped pay off.

Good luck. Finishing Hardcore is a definite load off (I made sure to do that as my second run so I got that before my Zealot run or a lot of the other achievements that require some grinding XD).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can only get this on 2nd Feb
> 
> //HbS





Skylit said:


> Wow, i thought i'm the last one to pick it up on 28/ 29th January, but i feel seriously sorry for you.


In the end I got it 2 days ago 

That game was so fucking awesome I literally can't sit still  I finished it an hour ago and I'm still freaking out  so damn good... 130PLN well spent!

Finished it in a bit under 9 hours... plus 1 hour because of deaths. So yeah, about 2 hours longer than the first one. And goddamn epic! Not as scary as the first one, but still made me jumpy many times. Plus, much more difficult. I died ONCE in Dead Space 1 on my first playthrough, to the first tentacle, here in DS2 I died many, many times.

I absolutely love so many things about this game... Sprawl is magnificent. It felt like the best characteristics of Bioshock's Rapture were taken and launched into space. Unitology Church made me feel like I was playing Infernal, the first mission... kindergarden felt like good old F.E.A.R. 

I love the many moments of this game, cheesy humor, and most of all, Isaac feels even more human now. In the first Dead Space you could tell there is a terryfied, but determined man inside of that suit, now this man grew balls of steel (how many of you would headbutt a fresh necromorph?). I was afraid that making him talk will go badly. It went GODLY! He's badass, he has emotions now, and the more he comes to his senses after passing out in the intro (if we can call that coming to your senses....) the more reliable he sounds. Gordon Freeman can suck a dick in comparison. And I say that as Freeman's fan.

Nicole bugged me a bit. Lightbulb throat was really silly for me. And the elevator encounter, when "Twinkle Twinkle" played... MAKEUSWHOLE!! made me laugh out loud, I had to pause the game 

Her betrayal at the end wasn't nice one bit. Final boss battle was way too short. Too chaotic, too. Awesome death scenes for Isaac, too. And dear God that fucking Regenerator. I had a really nasty flashback on the Ishimura, and I was so relieved when I remembered I burned the Hunter to ashes... I wasn't pleased at all.

The Ishimura... a blast from the past. Makes remember how much ammo DS1 gave you, and compared to that I had barely any in DS2. Most of the time I'd have a small medpack, stasis pack, xteen plasma rounds, <50 pulse rounds, 5 line racks and I had quite alot of ammo for Seeker Rifle actually.

Which is a great weapon! I was afraid I'd be stuck with old weapons, because I didn't really like any, until I grabbed that rifle. It's a beauty. Unugraded, killed the Tank with 4 shots when it was charging at me down the Ishimura's tram tunnel. Didn't even have to use Stasis. 

I could go on and on and on even more, but you've all played, so I won't. I'll just say I had a blast.

I liked Ellie.

The part where he made her leave was nice... 

Also, her reaction to Isaac's sudden flashback of DS1 ending  "What?!"

And the last chapters - Markers - when I saw the tubes, I was like "oh fuck, they're making Markers like that?" - then the laser room... and then I saw what Isaac made. Mindfuck.


Vegitto-kun said:


> I actually found the first 10 minutes of it pretty much the most scary part of the game.





The Boss said:


> I agree. Going back into the Ishimura was terrifying.


I have a plan to make a video changing that... like the tentacle flashback? I'll make some flashbacks of my own, probably use death scenes, and definitely most memorable scenes from chapter 1 of Dead Space 1.


Vegitto-kun said:


> the marker makes people insane right? mass murder and shit and the "smart" people get hallucinations and the knowledge to make a marker. why were the 200 soldiers perfectly fine while they had been next to the marker for ages.


They were on some kind of drugs. It was mentioned in an Audio Log, in the room with one and only Black Tank.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 9, 2011)

And now for the dreaded



It's actually pretty funny, and I do agree with him on the horror aspects. While both Dead Space's have startled me and kept me tense throughout, they've never made me lose any sleep.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm pretty grateful that I stopped paying attention to his reviews because he seems to have gotten carried away with his internet-recognition and is another case of, say, like Chuck Palahniuk - all about the attention and pushing the limits. So much is so far from constructive in any of the reviews, but alas.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2011)

Meh. He took the whole "horror" thing too seriously. First of all, horror is a fantasy genre where the threat or creatures present don't exist in the real world. For example, "Twilight" is a horror. It doesn't have to scare you shitless to be a horror. Second of all, it's pretty goddamn silly to nash a game for not being very scary when the developers openly said that they're going for action this time.

Third thing is he didn't really pay attention to the storyline or the backround... and it feels like the entire review is based on... one hour of playing? And the whole vents rant is just wrong, in a "he's mistaken about the vent >>gameplay hole<<". Same for "crushing with your boots" thing.

Last but not least, I'm pretty sure he is heavly influenced by his fame, that "bash everything" thing about him. 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Third thing is he didn't really pay attention to the storyline or the backround... and it feels like the entire review is based on... one hour of playing? And the whole vents rant is just wrong, in a "he's mistaken about the vent >>gameplay hole<<". Same for "crushing with your boots" thing.
> 
> Last but not least, I'm pretty sure he is heavly influenced by his fame, that "bash everything" thing about him.
> 
> //HbS



From my experience in listening to his inane rambling, that's usually the case. Part of me really doubts he plays many of the games, particularly considering some of the games he gives no negative comments or remarks towards (which was... two?).

He really has gotten carried away and out of hand and it's almost humiliating in a way.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 9, 2011)

I did it, I beat Dead Space 2 on hardcore. Man was that a pain in the ass, but hey, I can now proudly stand among the elite.

Final Time: 7:21:14
Saves: Chapters 6, 9 & 13
Deaths: 2

Lookin forward to runnin through Zealot with that hand cannon, because man have I earned the right to breeze through it. Then after that, I think I'm gonna take a break from this game.



Hunted by sister said:


> Second of all, it's pretty goddamn silly to nash a game for not being very scary when the developers openly said that they're going for action this time.



Um, this is wrong. Dead Space 2 is a survival/horror game with action in it. Yes, the developers said they were putting more action in this one. But nowhere have I seen them say, "fuck horror, we're making a straight up action game".

If a game that claims to be horror doesn't scare someone, then I think they earn the right to bitch about it.



> Same for "crushing with your boots" thing.



Okay, you kinda gotta give him this one. I love Dead Space, but I've always found it a bit silly how Isaac can dismember everything just by stomping on it, regardless of how heavy his boot is.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I did it, I beat Dead Space 2 on hardcore. Man was that a pain in the ass, but hey, I can now proudly stand among the elite.
> 
> Final Time: 7:21:14
> Saves: Chapters 6, 9 & 13
> Deaths: 2



Nice, good show. I had died four times on mine but they were all just really stupid mistakes (one I still kick myself for is from the part in the demo, when you need to disable gravity and fly up past the fan and into the small chute where canisters are coming out of. I rushed up and the door of the chute closed on me and killed me. I felt like such a moron).

My saves were Chapters 11, 13, and 14. I got really anal towards the end and I hate the EarthGov Security building up until the Needle Machine.

Also, the Handcannon was fun(ny) but I couldn't bring myself to use it in-game. It felt so ridiculous and actually took the fun out of the WHOLE game. But Zealot let me experiment more with awesome weapons like the Seeker Rifle and gave me a new-found respect for the Flamethrower.




> If a game that claims to be horror doesn't scare someone, then I think they earn the right to bitch about it.



The issue is so few things, in general, are scary anymore because it's a generation raised on horror and most of the people that enjoy these things are deranged in their own way - I know I am. Most people cannot suspend disbelief enough to put themselves into the shoes of the character, and that is no fault of the developer. Most people thought F.E.A.R., any of the Silent Hills, Resident Evils, first Dead Space, among others to be not very scary - yet they still classify as horror due to the atmosphere.




> Okay, you kinda gotta give him this one. I love Dead Space, but I've always found it a bit silly how Isaac can dismember everything just by stomping on it, regardless of how heavy his boot is.



If this game adhered to realism, Isaac would not have lived past Franco's transformation. There are numerous occasions where change in air-pressure should've crushed Isaac's body whole, he rockets at miles per hour into a vent shaft and comes out unharmed. And the whole matter of using "med-packs" - it's so easy to nitpick even the slightest little things. You can sound equally "right" or ridiculous.

Should we carry on about how close explosions go off in front of him, how he gets thrown through pillars, the fact that he still had full range of motion after getting shot through the hand and chest with a javelin. Again, it all comes down to just simply suspending disbelief. Some people can't do that - video games are not for them.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Nice, good show. I had died four times on mine but they were all just really stupid mistakes (one I still kick myself for is from the part in the demo, when you need to disable gravity and fly up past the fan and into the small chute where canisters are coming out of. I rushed up and the door of the chute closed on me and killed me. I felt like such a moron).


 
My two deaths were in the same place in chapter 9, in that room with the breakable window. The first time wasn't my fault. I hit plenty of Exploders with The Force Gun up to that point, and not one exploded. However that particular one did, and it broke the window, and I wasn't able to line up a shot quick enough, and the squish.

Second one was totally my fault. I thought I killed the Slasher, but I didn't, and right when I was lining up my shot to stasis and take down the Exploder, he had already crawled to me, hit me. Looked down and killed him, but forgot to refill my health, and them boom. Through a bit of tantrum that time around, but chilled for an hour, came back and decided to save before I got there.



> The issue is so few things, in general, are scary anymore because it's a generation raised on horror and most of the people that enjoy these things are deranged in their own way - I know I am. Most people cannot suspend disbelief enough to put themselves into the shoes of the character, and that is no fault of the developer. Most people thought F.E.A.R., any of the Silent Hills, Resident Evils, first Dead Space, among others to be not very scary - yet they still classify as horror due to the atmosphere.



I don't think his problem was with the suspension of belief, I think it was that it just didn't scare him.



> If this game adhered to realism, Isaac would not have lived past Franco's transformation. There are numerous occasions where change in air-pressure should've crushed Isaac's body whole, he rockets at miles per hour into a vent shaft and comes out unharmed. And the whole matter of using "med-packs" - it's so easy to nitpick even the slightest little things. You can sound equally "right" or ridiculous.
> 
> Should we carry on about how close explosions go off in front of him, how he gets thrown through pillars, the fact that he still had full range of motion after getting shot through the hand and chest with a javelin. Again, it all comes down to just simply suspending disbelief. Some people can't do that - video games are not for them.



Hey, I'm not really knockin it, and it doesn't bother me. But I do think it is a bit silly, just like how I also find instant health regenerating health packs silly.

As for the other stuff you mentioned, well honestly I don't find it hard to swallow. The air pressure stuff, and him surviving that rocket ride back down to The Sprawl, hey, it's the future, his suit's tough. And the Javelin gun scenario, well, adrenaline, good stuff


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I don't think his problem was with the suspension of belief, I think it was that it just didn't scare him.



The thing is, that's what is REQUIRED for most horror. So that is the problem. He's blaming the developer for something that he's at fault for.




> Hey, I'm not really knockin it, and it doesn't bother me. But I do think it is a bit silly, just like how I also find instant health regenerating health packs silly.
> 
> As for the other stuff you mentioned, well honestly I don't find it hard to swallow. The air pressure stuff, and him surviving that rocket ride back down to The Sprawl, hey, it's the future, his suit's tough. And the Javelin gun scenario, well, adrenaline, good stuff



However it's still frail enough that Necromorphs can easily pierce it and in some of the extra art Visceral revealed what the suits are actually made of and most of it is actually simple leather/wet-suit combinations and very light kevlar which is easily susceptible that sort of thing. Also the heavier, more sturdy suit would've made falls even WORSE because his body is encased in it and it's made to be more flexible, making it easier for all the points and jags to stab into his body.

And yet, the heaviness, sharp points, metallic edges, and adrenaline could all also explain the stomp. The point is it's so easy to nitpick and it's ridiculous when you can forgive so much and yet you (I don't mean YOU I mean Yahtzee in this case) sit on something like that and hold it against them. It, again, goes back to suspension of disbelief.

But moving along - I never got too angry at the game. I didn't find it very frustrating and the first half was just so easy to blow through once you knew what you were doing. So the only time I took a break was when I went to sleep after I used my first save.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't believe it. Died to the same damn vacuum thing that Trigger did on chapter 9.

Was only doing that to save ammo too. Well, I'll know not to make that mistake again.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

It is a matter of luck in that spot - a bigger pain than the other decompression windows (especially the ones you can actually shoot and not even get sucked out, lol). It is a bit of a trial but good thing only two guys appear there. Just keep your back to the window, stasis them and make sure to NOT shoot the Exploder's tumor (after I killed them both I even made sure to drop that into the little open hole in the center of the room - which is a good move because I found there's a Ruby Semiconductor on the ledge down there).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 10, 2011)

I still haven't finished the first one

I'm a wuss


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 10, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Can't believe it. Died to the same damn vacuum thing that Trigger did on chapter 9.
> 
> Was only doing that to save ammo too. Well, I'll know not to make that mistake again.



God, that fucking room man. I didn't take any chances my third time. I ran in, Force Gun'd the shit outta that Slasher until he was just a torso, then immediately turned around, put that bastard in Stasis, got behind him, stasis'd him again, and tore him apart. Took my heart and shakes a couple of minutes to calm down 

What chapter did you last save at?



Raptor Diego said:


> I still haven't finished the first one
> 
> I'm a wuss



Ah come one, it's not that scary.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I still think Plasma Cutter is best for that room, as long as you keep turned away from the window. Probably the safest bet but hey, whatever works, y'know?

And really, not everyone has the same tolerance for horror factors. Just because it's not that scary to you doesn't mean other people don't feel the same way. That's the thing most people (like Yahtzee) don't understand.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I still think Plasma Cutter is best for that room, as long as you keep turned away from the window. Probably the safest bet but hey, whatever works, y'know?



Yeah, that's what I used on him, and I made sure my back was facing the window. Y'know thinking about it, aside from accidentally letting Nicole get ahold of me and putting a Javelin through my head, that room was responsible for all of my deaths on all playthroughs.

God I hate that fucking room 



> And really, not everyone has the same tolerance for horror factors. Just because it's not that scary to you doesn't mean other people don't feel the same way. That's the thing most people (like Yahtzee) don't understand.



Meh, I literally grew up on horror. I was watchin horror movies before I was even in Kindergarten, and I grew up on games like Resident Evil and Silent Hill. So yeah, I am pretty used to it. But still, having a horror game scare the shit out of you is half the fun in my opinion

I do think you're being a little hard on Yahtzee though. When a critic reviews a game, he's just giving his own personal opinion on the game. Now aside from the paycheck and the fact that they get to play games as a job, I like to believe the other reason they do it is to speak to the all the gamers out their that are like them, and that was him just telling those nit-picky, not easily scared gamers that this is most likely how you'll see the game, so think about it before you purchase or rent it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, that's what I used on him, and I made sure my back was facing the window. Y'know thinking about it, aside from accidentally letting Nicole get ahold of me and putting a Javelin through my head, that room was responsible for all of my deaths on all playthroughs.
> 
> God I hate that fucking room



Aside from stupid screw-ups like I mentioned before, I don't recall having any real trouble at any specific point. I'm glad they greatly improved aiming at the "grabbing" scenes because they were simply awful in every aspect in the first game. This time, they played through very easily. Albeit more unforgiven.




> Meh, I literally grew up on horror. I was watchin horror movies before I was even in Kindergarten, and I grew up on games like Resident Evil and Silent Hill. So yeah, I am pretty used to it. But still, having a horror game scare the shit out of you is half the fun in my opinion



As was I (even though Resident Evil was never really scary/horrific), but I can at least recognize when things are meant to be scary to people who weren't completely desensitized to it. I'm not ignorant, nor arrogant, enough to presume that things aren't actually _scary_ just because I don't think they are. Everyone has different standards and some people just need to respect that.

EDIT: And I'm not even speaking of Yahtzee anymore (nor have I been for a few posts) - this is just a general statement because automatically criticizes someone who finds something scary if they themselves do not.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Um, this is wrong. Dead Space 2 is a survival/horror game with action in it. Yes, the developers said they were putting more action in this one. But nowhere have I seen them say, "fuck horror, we're making a straight up action game".
> 
> If a game that claims to be horror doesn't scare someone, then I think they earn the right to bitch about it.


I haven't said that either. Let's not jump from extreme to extreme.

And actually, nope. This is a very subjective matter, some people just don't get into the character, and can't feel the atmosphere. Plus, horror is not supposed to scare you shitless, but make you feel uneasy, disturbed, a bit scared. Dead Space 2 did that to me pretty well. 

And what's with all these people associating gore with horror?! Gore has absolutely nothing to do with horror! 


Triggerhappy69 said:


> Okay, you kinda gotta give him this one. I love Dead Space, but I've always found it a bit silly how Isaac can dismember everything just by stomping on it, regardless of how heavy his boot is.


I can think of an excuse on a fly  his very heavy boots with pointy metallic edges are also gravity boots  and all floors are metallic. A clever person could use the boots' attachement mechanism to crush anything under it with sheer force.

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 10, 2011)

Gore is most commonly attributed to action and horror genres.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Gore is most commonly attributed to action and horror genres.



But it's not a defining factor of it. Alan Wake was considered horror (though it's more thriller in a way) and that was only rated a T with almost no blood at all.

And a huge example: the first Fatal Frame, which was also rated T with no blood. And Fatal Frame is often considered to be the scariest game or series around currently (even amongst game developers themselves).


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And Fatal Frame is often considered to be the scariest game or series around currently (even amongst game developers themselves).


No not really. That award was actually given to the certain title developed by Swedish independent game company. Not to mention, Fatal Frame series isn't that scary at all. At least not in "holy shit, MIND FUCK!" way.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> No not really. That award was actually given to the certain title developed by Swedish independent game company. Not to mention, Fatal Frame series isn't that scary at all. At least not in "holy shit, MIND FUCK!" way.



Cliff Blezsinski, Hideo Kojima, David Cox, Jessica Chobot are all wrong then.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Cliff Blezsinski, Hideo Kojima, David Cox, Jessica Chobot are all wrong then.


Yes. I doubt any of them played games like Penumbra or Amnesia: Dark Decent. After all, those games are terribly underrated survivor/horror games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2011)

Echø said:


> Gore is most commonly attributed to action and horror genres.


Bull frickin horse shit. Gore has nothing to do with horrors. It just happens to appear in many. But associating gore with horrors is as smart as associating spoons with horros - hey, every now and then a spoon appears!

Penumbra and Amnesia are great horro games, and there isn't that much gore.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ha ha, damn, never thought me posting the Yahtzee review would spark this much of a debate. Meh, whatever, let's move onto something fun.

So I started my Zealot run with The Hand Cannon today, and lemme tell ya, after going through Hardcore, it feels sooooo good to slaughter everything I come across and save wherever the fuck I want again. It's only been two hours and I'm already at chapter 7. Although after this, I'll be taking a lengthy break from Dead Space, and very rarely will I ever use the hand cannon again. Yes, it's an absolute blast to use, but overusing it will eventually suck the fun out the game entirely.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So I started my Zealot run with The Hand Cannon today, and lemme tell ya, after going through Hardcore, it feels sooooo good to slaughter everything I come across and save wherever the fuck I want again. It's only been two hours and I'm already at chapter 7. Although after this, I'll be taking a lengthy break from Dead Space, and very rarely will I ever use the hand cannon again. Yes, it's an absolute blast to use, but overusing it will eventually suck the fun out the game entirely.



I never really used it the Handcannon on an enemy because just like in all cases of such a thing, it really _does_ suck the fun away. Like I mentioned before I used my Zealot run (I also did it after my Hardcore run - I did my normal, then a hardcore, then New Game+ on casual to do a few other achievements, and Zealot on New Game+ finally) to really experiment with other weapons. Most people bash the Flamethrower but I loved using it (and I found it oddly amusing that it has blue flames when its damage is fully upgraded).

Seeker Rifle is easily my favorite weapon in the game, although the Javelin Gun's Special ability made it all the more fun - impalement, electrocution, and then explosion all in one. XD


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2011)

This game was not scary. I'm severely disappointed.

I'm the type of person that's easily scared, too


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I never really used it the Handcannon on an enemy because just like in all cases of such a thing, it really _does_ suck the fun away. Like I mentioned before I used my Zealot run (I also did it after my Hardcore run - I did my normal, then a hardcore, then New Game+ on casual to do a few other achievements, and Zealot on New Game+ finally) to really experiment with other weapons. Most people bash the Flamethrower but I loved using it (and I found it oddly amusing that it has blue flames when its damage is fully upgraded).



Yeah, I'm only doin it this one time, because I seriously need a breather after hardcore. But while I'm doing that, I'm also spending all the money I get on power nodes, and am upgrading all the weapons. I'll experiment with all of them when I eventually come back to the game. And yes, the Flamethrower is a lot more awesome in this one. As for the blue flames, well that makes sense. Blue flames are hotter than red ones.



> Seeker Rifle is easily my favorite weapon in the game, although the Javelin Gun's Special ability made it all the more fun - impalement, electrocution, and then explosion all in one. XD



Speakin of the Javelin Gun and its special ability, I did watch some clips of a dude doing a hardcore run with that. I had yet to use that technique, and was really surprised hoe effective it is.



Naruto said:


> This game was not scary. I'm severely disappointed.
> 
> I'm the type of person that's easily scared, too



Yeah, I was a bit let down by that fact too. Like I said before, it did startle me here and there and kept me tense throughout most of it, but it never made me lose any sleep.

But hey, it was a great looking and sounding games, and I had a lot of fun playing it, so that didn't get me down that much.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, I'm only doin it this one time, because I seriously need a breather after hardcore. But while I'm doing that, I'm also spending all the money I get on power nodes, and am upgrading all the weapons. I'll experiment with all of them when I eventually come back to the game. And yes, the Flamethrower is a lot more awesome in this one. As for the blue flames, well that makes sense. Blue flames are hotter than red ones.



About the Flamethrower, yes, it's an obvious fact but it's a detail that you wouldn't expect game developers to really do anything about unless the fire was a main focus of a game (only other one that comes to mind is Bioshock - highest Incinerate had blue flames). It's nice to see little details like that coming up.




> Speakin of the Javelin Gun and its special ability, I did watch some clips of a dude doing a hardcore run with that. I had yet to use that technique, and was really surprised hoe effective it is.



I was very adamant about not using many weapons in my Hardcore playthrough (Plasma Cutter namely). Less weapons, less ammo to try and juggle and also more room for other things like Stasis Packs and Medkits.




> Yeah, I was a bit let down by that fact too. Like I said before, it did startle me here and there and kept me tense throughout most of it, but it never made me lose any sleep.
> 
> But hey, it was a great looking and sounding games, and I had a lot of fun playing it, so that didn't get me down that much.



Again, all a matter of perception (not saying I was scared but I still don't think it's right to say it's legitimately NOT SCARY when some people have been). But I think Dead Space 2 had a drastically better story (not saying the first one was bad). Isaac Clarke is one of the greatest video game protagonists now. His voice was wonderfully done in its simplicity, helping to get that "He was an average guy" image across. Is easily one of my favorite video game characters now.

Also, the addition of the whole psychological element and getting into Isaac's head was great. Ellie was a great co-protagonist. Stross was another great character. Those two together were much more memorable than all of the characters in Dead Space (though there were only Kendra, Hammond, Mercer, and Kyne really).


----------



## HyperCombo (Feb 10, 2011)

Just got to disk 2, its not really scary and horror games scare the crap outta me! its good though lots of action.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm pretty confident the developers weren't trying to scare us, but rather keep a tense and creepy atmosphere, with some jumps here and there. Which I personally believe they pulled it off marvelously.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

^-- Probably one of the few really perceptive and intelligent things said about the game so far. Almost makes up for the "horror = gore."


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2011)

I only got scared bout two times.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 10, 2011)

Mhmhmhmhmhmhm.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2011)

lol I love how the team work in this video is nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I'm pretty confident the developers weren't trying to scare us, but rather keep a tense and creepy atmosphere, with some jumps here and there. Which I personally believe they pulled it off marvelously.


Canonical definition of horror right there.

I barely survived Zealot, and you guys are talking Hardcore 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Hardcore isn't that bad really, particularly when you take into account the fact that the enemies are easier than on Zealot (ammo/health items are Zealot-level but enemies are Survivalist-level).

Patience is the most important part, is all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, it's not that bad then. While I spam away with the Pulse Rifle, I literally waste less than one shot in ten with my Plasma Cutter of Precision Rifle.

After chapter 11, when I discovered the final armor costs 40k and got it, I basicly had nearly full inventory at all times.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol I love how the team work in this video is nothing like the real thing.



Actually, I've seen many people use good teamwork like that, and have even done it myself. Seriously, if everyone has mics and communicates, Dead Space 2's multiplayer is pretty fun.



Garrus said:


> Hardcore isn't that bad really, particularly when you take into account the fact that the enemies are easier than on Zealot (ammo/health items are Zealot-level but enemies are Survivalist-level).
> 
> *Patience is the most important part, is all.*



Bingo!

If you don't have patience and you don't take your time, Hardcore is gonna piss you off something fierce.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2011)

The better for me. I always like to take my sweet time in a game.

There is one thing that disturbs me way more than it should, in Dead Space 2. WHY ARE ALL CLOCKS STOPPED AT 12:00 ?! It's freaking me out every time I see it!

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

For digital clocks and such, probably an effect of a power outage (though should be blinking).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2011)

Definitely not power outage :S those are portable clocks :S

By the way.


Oh, and I've just realised that you can hear stuff in the vacuum now. In Dead Space 1 it was all mute.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

It's a Unitologist conspiracy.

Happy?


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh, and I've just realised that you can hear stuff in the vacuum now. In Dead Space 1 it was all mute.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, that makes sense. Sorry I keep posting my videos  I swear there there are going to be only 2 more, a minor glitch and pimped Ishimura chapter 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Dead Space 2 might be one of the few XBox 360 games I now go back to, even though I've already finished everything (and I don't mean the multiplayer which seems tacky and uninspired).

For anyone interested, I just put up a rating and opinion on Dead Space 2 in the "Rate the last game you played" thread.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 10, 2011)

Any more of that Dead Space comic? Or was that just a one shot?

Awesome, either way.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 10, 2011)

Also, died again at the transpo hub. fml

It was the second or third leaper. Doing fine, killing everything without taking a single point of damage, thing halves my health bar from behind and by the time I turn around and kill the damn thing, two more slashers come from where I was first positioned and finish me off.

I guess it's part of the difficulty curve, but damn. Some things in hardcore are just frustrating.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I know it might sound like a juvenile question, but did you back yourself up? I kept my back right to the CEC door that was supposed to be opening up. It does help a lot and you can see most of the guys coming at you clearly from that viewpoint. The Leapers are definitely the worst part of the game, on any difficulty - it's sad to think that is only ONE step up from normal difficulty.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 11, 2011)

You know, I thought of that right after I died.

Hindsight is amaaaaazing.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 11, 2011)

What really sucks is that I somehow managed to have an inventory full of nothing but health packs, ammo, and stasis packs, completely full, and had 50k credits. And I blew it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

That was also one part that just really sucked up ammo and health-packs for me on my Hardcore run, because I just panicked. That, and the first room with Necromorphs in the EarthGov building.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

Speaking of Leapers...


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't think it needed to be. They were leapers. They were black/Super. Just like Super Slashers, Super Lurkers, and Super Brutes we've seen it all before. They don't need a fancy intro.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2011)

QUICK!* Line Gun or Pulse Rifle? * I don't care which gun is more powerful when fully upgraded I need the stronger BASE gun right now!

I just got this game and started on zealot and it was ridiculously easy for the first 3 chapters then the game throws a wtf curveball at me. Fortunately I found a saferoom with a save station shop and bench and I have like 2 power nodes (but I stupidly wasted all my previous ones on the plasma cutter)   So this store has the plasma rifle and I'm going to be fighting a bunch of enemies with low ammo.

Which one is better for me now?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

That wasn't a stupid waste since the Plasma Cutter is easily the best weapon, just like from the first game. Pulse Rifle gets more ammo typically, definitely, but the Line Gun is pretty powerful - particularly the mine. But Pulse Rifle works better against faster enemies like the Pack, and against regular enemies well enough (paired with Stasis on faster later enemies). Just gotta make sure to not waste ammo. So I'm going to say Pulse Rifle (even though I believe, if used properly, the Plasma Cutter is enough).

And good luck - if you think it's bad now, can't imagine when you get to chapter nine and later. Chapter 13 was probably the worst for me, on any difficulty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Didn't think it needed to be. They were leapers. They were black/Super. Just like Super Slashers, Super Lurkers, and Super Brutes we've seen it all before. They don't need a fancy intro.


I meant the fact that fucker got stuck on a drawer 

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 11, 2011)

You guys have a lot of trouble with the last chapters.. All you need is stasis. Really.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Echø said:


> You guys have a lot of trouble with the last chapters.. All you need is stasis. Really.



I'm not sure I saw many people having "trouble" with the last chapters. Thankfully the only part of "instant death" in that area is if Nicole grabs you and you have to be pretty slow to let that happen (and yet more impressive than every Dead Space 1 boss combined). I just used up a number of healing items in the first EarthGov building.

Though I guess it depends on what you consider the "last chapters."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

I was disappointed with the last boss. Zealot difficulty, first playthrough, Nicole caught me once after 30 seconds, and the next time I killed it under 1 minute, and I didn't even aim properly because shit was all over my screen.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

It's pretty clear it wasn't meant to be a difficult boss, but a meaningful boss which was a vast improvement over the bosses in Dead Space which were both inanely simple, monotone, and meaningless bosses. Leviathan, Slug, and Hivemind would be forgettable to me if it wasn't for the fact that I have a knack for remembering the most inane and useless things.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

I found Leviathan pretty... unique. Slug - I want to shoot the person who made him up. Hivemind wasn't that bad.

I understand that the boss was supposed to be more than just something to kill, but it's the final fight! Make it a challange!

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Though none of the bosses were a CHALLENGE, by any stretch of the imagination (and I mean the first game here), so I wasn't expecting much. The fact that it was more meaningful than everything in Dead Space 1.

It really depends on what you think of something as "bad." The boss fights were, as I said, very monotone. Very simple. All a matter of strafing and shooting the giant glowing yellow pustules. And considering the main way to beat Leviathan was with something you had infinite of, it just made it all the more disappointing, especially with all of the build-up they gave it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not saying it was bad. I'm saying it was short, that's my main issue. 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

But, again, it was the same for Hivemind (at least for me - it's easy to kill it just as fast). Leviathan took a while but it was just so easy that it made it ridiculously boring.

Slug was incredibly easy and short as well.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 11, 2011)

I just died in the most stupid way possible. The room in the beginning of chapter 8 with all the slashers, finished off all the slashers cept one of the dark slashers, who I had cut the legs off of. I went to stasis, missed, thought I was still okay, and he brings my health from the blue/yellow mix (i'm at 150 hp currently) to dead instantly. Can dark slashers crit? Because nothing has ever hit me that hard before except grenade arm necros.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

One thing I've noticed about Dead Space (both games) is that the whole health system is very unbalanced. From one point to another is drastically different from another to a different point, if that makes sense. That's why in Hardcore and Zealot it's best to never chance anything - always stay at full health. It'll help prevent problems like that.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I was pressing 'q', the potion button on the pc version, but just not fast enough. 

But yeah, that was fucking dumb. I'll try again tonight, and if I don't run into anything retarded like that again I should be fine till chapter 10.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

I always like to keep my health at high yellow or green. You have to avoid being under 50% health. One of the reasons why I actually never buy Large Medpacks - they're not cost effective. I buy mass Medium - sure, twice the inventory space, but hey, it's not like you're going to have inventory full of ammo and medpacks on highest difficulty anyway.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> but hey, it's not like you're going to have inventory full of ammo and medpacks on highest difficulty anyway.
> 
> //HbS



I did. Just sayin'.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 11, 2011)

Just tried hardcore, and I can say i'm probably not willing to go through the pains of completing it after what I went through. Did fine all the way to the part where you first encounter the stalkers in the church. Was ambushed by two of them at the same time coming from different angles. What's sad is, their charging roar made it seem like there was only 1. This ofc never happened to me my during my previous 2 walkthroughs of zealot difficulty. 

I don't know how to describe my frustration. I felt like I had a good shot at completing it on my first try since I was unscathed before that area. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aaaaaand 1,000 gamer score. Well, aside from hardcore, had a blast getting all of them. I just hope I don't have to do it again in Dead Space 3.



Ike said:


> Just tried hardcore, and I can say i'm probably not willing to go through the pains of completing it after what I went through. Did fine all the way to the part where you first encounter the stalkers in the church. Was ambushed by two of them at the same time coming from different angles. What's sad is, their charging roar made it seem like there was only 1. This ofc never happened to me my during my previous 2 walkthroughs of zealot difficulty.
> 
> I don't know how to describe my frustration. I felt like I had a good shot at completing it on my first try since I was unscathed before that area. Boy was I wrong.



Yeah, that area can be a bit tricky, seeing as how there's nowhere to bottleneck them in that are. However, I do advise you try it out a couple more times until you at least get to chapter six. Because if you have enough health and the right weapons (Plasma Cutter and Force Gun worked wonders for me), it really doesn't get that difficult until you get to chapter 7.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Aaaaaand 1,000 gamer score. Well, aside from hardcore, had a blast getting all of them. I just hope I don't have to do it again in Dead Space 3.



I felt Hardcore was definitely much more fun than Zealot. And it was somewhat disappointing that it was so ridiculously easy to grind (cheat?) the Epic Dismemberment achievement.

Necro Flambe was ridiculously fun. Loved Taste of your own Medicine, Going For Distance and Think Fast. Kinesis being so much more useful made the game twice as fun as the first alone.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, that are can be a bit tricky, seeing as how there's nowhere to bottleneck them in that are.


Just keep your back against the broken door. They won't attack from the sides. Well, they might, but probably won't. Even if they do, 3 straight paths within ~100 degrees of sight are way easier to defend than any other place in that area.

I can't get enough of the credit's theme 

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2011)

WHY DID I START THIS GAME ON ZEALOT???

Ugh, I beat chapter 1 practically with my eyes close on survivalist and thought "well zealot shouldn't be too hard"  the first 3 chapters where a cake walk (did them in under 50 minutes btw) then chapter 4 comes up and bitchslaps me and my xbox. And my controller...and my rage....FUCK.

I'm like on chapter 7 or something, my God this game is ridiculously short.  I can pull through some parts but during the high action sequences (namely the wide open areas) I get fucked 2 or 3 times or 20.  

Thank god for the detonator, that gun has saved my life SOOOOO many times. It's glorious and I don't even have to waste any precious power nodes on it.

So for later chapters what should I use? Currently I have a Plasma Cutter (that has the special upgrade) 
Pulse rifle (2 upgraded damage parts)
Detonator (<3)
Javelin gun (Cheap ammo always keeps this weapon in stock, and electro shock spears are great)

Gah, I should have played survivalist first, now if I make major screw ups I might have to restart the game (then again at the length of this game...)

Multi-player sucks. Hate it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Always somewhat disappointing to see just how much people rush through this game. But alas.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Always somewhat disappointing to see just how much people rush through this game. But alas.



Rush? I love taking my times on games on the first playthrough.

Face it this game is EXTREMELY short. Even with me dying constantly at every action sequence I still blaze through this game.  I would have preferred a longer singleplayer mode over a crummy multi-player and an incredibly short (but awesome) single-player. 

Besides, Left 4 Dead does it better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Your poor defense is only a clearer sign that you did rush. Did you notice the uniqueness put into each individual apartment? The different actions of every survivor and how various scenes around you can play it completely differently in the beginning of the Sprawl? Do you read the text logs, listen to the audio logs? So much went into the art direction of this game and nobody appreciates it and instead they just play straight through and complain "Waah, waah! Game is too short!" - even being no shorter than the first game (though of course the "hardcore gamers who are too proud to admit anything" would say that the professional gamers and critics that weighed in the game at having an average of an 8-to-10 hour play-time are just not 1337 enough).

Again, it's comments and thoughts like these why Roger Ebert will never acknowledge video games as art - because the fans can't even see or appreciate the art that goes into it, no matter how much they insist they do. Worse than the ones that say it's not there.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Your poor defense is only a clearer sign that you did rush. Did you notice the uniqueness put into each individual apartment? The different actions of every survivor and how various scenes around you can play it completely differently in the beginning of the Sprawl? Do you read the text logs, listen to the audio logs? So much went into the art direction of this game and nobody appreciates it and instead they just play straight through and complain "Waah, waah! Game is too short!" - even being no shorter than the first game (though of course the "hardcore gamers who are too proud to admit anything" would say that the professional gamers and critics that weighed in the game at having an average of an 8-to-10 hour play-time are just not 1337 enough).
> 
> Again, it's comments and thoughts like these why Roger Ebert will never acknowledge video games as art - because the fans can't even see or appreciate the art that goes into it, no matter how much they insist they do. Worse than the ones that say it's not there.




Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize that you where judging on how I play without any knowledge on my playstyle whatsoever 

Listen to yourself. This game is short, yes I do go in with a slow pacing, at a first playthrough on zealot rushing in through doors will get you killed. I already stated that the however short the singleplayer may be it is amazing, the story and level of detail is astounding, the atmosphere is great but I prefer the Ishimura over the Sprawl anyday.  Isaacs descent into insanity is well played and his suddenly gained personality feels human and not out of place or weird.  I listen to the audio logs as the text in this game is excruciatingly short but I read some of them from time to time.

Don't assume I don't appreciate this game, it's silly.

No matter of slow pacing still doesn't stop this game from being way to short. This game has flaws deal with it. No game is perfect.

Also gaming is an art, I don't care who says otherwise nor do I look to them for confirmation.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 11, 2011)

Saved after the first hallway in chapter 10. Got vintage suit, 350 pulse rifle rounds, 84 javelin spears, and about 50 plasma cutter rounds. Bring it, necromorphs!:ho

Also, you don't have to do shit to activate the infinite saves glitch on the PC version. Not going to do it because I want the bragging rights, but that's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

DedValve said:


> WHY DID I START THIS GAME ON ZEALOT???


I like the challange.

Yeah, this game is kind of short. I beat it under 9 hours, and I really took my sweet time, reading text logs, listening to audio logs, exploring every single room, I never ran outside of a battle. If I was on a crossroad, I'd find a checkpoint and go the other way.

It's still longer than the first one.

//HbS


----------



## Skylit (Feb 12, 2011)

Man, I haven't touched this game since 10 days.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I like the challange.
> 
> Yeah, this game is kind of short. I beat it under 9 hours, and I really took my sweet time, reading text logs, listening to audio logs, exploring every single room, I never ran outside of a battle. If I was on a crossroad, I'd find a checkpoint and go the other way.
> 
> ...



Really? I saw the first one longer than this one... Either way I still don't see the need for multi-player, I would have preferred 3 or 4 extra chapters over the multi.

I don't see this fanatical need for multi-player on EVERY goddamn game >.>   It's ridiculous now. I won't say anything about Assassins creed as I have not played Brotherhood yet but I do plan on getting it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's getting annoying. Games like Bioshock or Dead Space don't need multiplayer. This ain't CoD.

F.3.A.R. is motherfucking co-op oriented. What the fuck.

//HbS


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, I just passed my previous record for stupid death. 

When Ellie was moving the drill around so I could get on the lift, I accidently backed into the drill. That's just funny.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> F.3.A.R. is motherfucking co-op oriented. What the fuck.
> 
> //HbS



This isn't the F.3.A.R. thread.

That's old news.

And it's the most innovative co-op system to date.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 12, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I don't see this fanatical need for multi-player on EVERY goddamn game >.>



It's because that's where the money's at. A lot of people won't buy a game and keep it unless it has multi-player.



Pintsize said:


> Okay, I just passed my previous record for stupid death.
> 
> When Ellie was moving the drill around so I could get on the lift, I accidently backed into the drill. That's just funny.



Oh man, and this was on hardcore wasn't it?

Stupidest almost-death I had on hardcore was against that Brute you fight in chapter 6 in the transport hub. My health was green, but about to turn yellow, and I could've used one of the medium med-packs I had, but decided to hold off until I got to a store to use up some of the small ones in my storage.

Anyways, I had succeeded it cutting off one of his arms, and as he was about to launch one of those exploding loogies at me, I strafed left to dodge. Well unfortunately I forgot about the obstruction in the middle, and ended up running into it for a couple of seconds before I realized I wasn't moving. But it was too late, and the sonofabitch nailed me. I thought that was it, but luckily, it only put me on low red. So yeah, close call on that one.

It wouldn't have been the worst thing though, seeing as how I saved at the beginning of that chapter, but still, any death on hardcore is annoying.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> It's because that's where the money's at. A lot of people won't buy a game and keep it unless it has multi-player.



So many people say that but games like Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, Bioshock, Deus Ex, Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Dragon Age, and I'm sure Dragon Age II will join that. Dead Space. Batman: Arkham Asylum. Bulletstorm has no competitive multiplayer. There's a number of games that do outstanding for not having a multiplayer.

Dead Space 2 was probably the first game that fudged in multiplayer in which I don't think the single player suffered because of it, just like AC:B and Bioshock 2... ESPECIALLY Bioshock 2.

Funny story about the first Brute - when I was playing through on my first run when I was trying to do the Brute Juke achievement. I took off one arm and he started to shoot the pods at me. I then got the idea to use the fence-like structure in the center as a barrier. Normally he will charge through this and break it down but the pods just explode against it, do nothing, and do not damage. With Plasma Cutter's alt-fire, can just shoot through the slits in the structure and nail him without having to worry (since he'll just keep shooting pods since you're still in his sight).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> This isn't the F.3.A.R. thread.
> 
> That's old news.
> 
> And it's the most innovative co-op system to date.


Co-op doesn't belong in F.E.AR. It's just wrong. Feeling of separation, being all alone had a huge factor in previous F.E.A.R.s And I know this isn't F.3.A.R. thread, I just mentioned it, geez.

I mentioned it because games are going in a wrong direction, more and more multiplayer focused, lowering the value of entire production.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

It's an optional, and revolutionary, co-op system (more like an anti-co-op if anything, if you've actually bothered to read anything about it). And in the case of F.E.A.R., there WAS no production value for the second game since it was poorly constructed. Not to mention it was a series that already had multiplayer - on top of the fact that as far as we know, there IS no competitive multiplayer in F.3.A.R yet.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> So many people say that but games like Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, Bioshock, Deus Ex, Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Dragon Age, and I'm sure Dragon Age II will join that. Dead Space. Batman: Arkham Asylum. Bulletstorm has no competitive multiplayer. There's a number of games that do outstanding for not having a multiplayer.
> 
> Dead Space 2 was probably the first game that fudged in multiplayer in which I don't think the single player suffered because of it, just like AC:B and Bioshock 2... ESPECIALLY Bioshock 2.



I'm not saying games without multi-player don't do good business, but games with them certainly have a better and bigger track record. Call of Duty, Gears, Halo, etc.

Plus, I remember reading an article not too where EA said that single-player only games are practically dead (disagree with this, but that what they said), and after reading that, I wasn't all that surprised to see it show up in Dead Space 2.



> Funny story about the first Brute - when I was playing through on my first run when I was trying to do the Brute Juke achievement. I took off one arm and he started to shoot the pods at me. I then got the idea to use the fence-like structure in the center as a barrier. Normally he will charge through this and break it down but the pods just explode against it, do nothing, and do not damage. With Plasma Cutter's alt-fire, can just shoot through the slits in the structure and nail him without having to worry (since he'll just keep shooting pods since you're still in his sight).



You do know that once you do that, you no longer have to waste any more ammo right? Just TK their pods and fling it right back at them. I had totally forgotten that they shoot those at you and about that tactic entirely until it happened again. Ironically enough, the situation I described in my last post was when I was reminded.

Wasn't that an achievement in the last game?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

Optional is the only good thing about it. Maybe it's just me. I just can't enjoy a horror, I can't get scared or even uneasy when I'm with someone. Now it's my turn  - this isn't a F.E.A.R. thread.

About the Brutes  the last one, Black version, literally ambushed me while I was hacking the door. Fortunetly I didn't die - already had upgrades on Seeker Rifle, and it died really fast.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm not saying games without multi-player don't do good business, but games with them certainly have a better and bigger track record. Call of Duty, Gears, Halo, etc.
> 
> Plus, I remember reading an article not too where EA said that single-player only games are practically dead (disagree with this, but that what they said), and after reading that, I wasn't all that surprised to see it show up in Dead Space 2.



Yet Mass Effect 2 has a better and bigger track record and the awards it has won were outstanding. I wouldn't be surprised to see no multiplayer in Mass Effect 3 - despite it being, yet again, an EA-published game.




> You do know that once you do that, you no longer have to waste any more ammo right? Just TK their pods and fling it right back at them. I had totally forgotten that they shoot those at you and about that tactic entirely until it happened again. Ironically enough, the situation I described in my last post was when I was reminded.
> 
> Wasn't that an achievement in the last game?



I had an over-abundance of Plasma Cutter (and everything) ammo anyway. It was just more fun to see him futilely try to shoot me and not succeed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Just in case anyone hasn't picked it up yet, Amazon.com has Dead Space 2 (new) for $41.99 now across all platforms, and $59.95 for the Collector's Edition (which is well-worth it in my opinion).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

ME3 will have multiplayer, or there will be a multiplayer spin-off. Not sure. 

I'd love to buy the CE, but it was too expansive... and appereantly Polish distributor didn't include Plasma Cutter replica. Wtf, mate.



Right back at you. I've only mentioned it once, in a "good grief, back in my day...." type opinion/statement. You started the discussion. You continued it even after I tried to cut it. Who's the bigger hypocrite out of the two of us?

//HbS


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

Alrighty, saved midway through chapter 13.

Not much left to go now.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yet Mass Effect 2 has a better and bigger track record and the awards it has won were outstanding. I wouldn't be surprised to see no multiplayer in Mass Effect 3 - despite it being, yet again, an EA-published game.



Again, not saying they don't do good business. But the fact is, games with multi-player sell better than ones without overall. Oh, and awards don't mean shit unless it's got the money to back it up. So aside from telling the team how good a job they did, they're practically useless.



Pintsize said:


> Alrighty, saved midway through chapter 13.
> 
> Not much left to go now.



You got this in the bag my friend 

Just be very careful at the end when you have to jet up to Ellie, as the last piece of debris you have to dodge can sometimes clip you and end your ass. Happened to me when I was doing Zealot.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yet Mass Effect 2 has a better and bigger track record and the awards it has won were outstanding. I wouldn't be surprised to see no multiplayer in Mass Effect 3 - despite it being, yet again, an EA-published game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halo/Gears/COD all have bigger sales then ME2...chances are we will see some multiplayer in Mass Effect.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

As I said before, Mass Effect 3 will have multiplayer. It's official/confirmed/call-it-wahetever-you-want.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> As I said before, Mass Effect 3 will have multiplayer. It's official/confirmed/call-it-wahetever-you-want.
> 
> //HbS



Last Bioware said, they said NO to multiplayer shortly before their teaser trailer. Though unless they announced in a release recently, in which case, my mistake. But last I heard, "the Doctors" were against it.

Furthermore, stop being a petty child. Move on.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, might've changed. Who are "The Doctors"?


Garrus said:


> Furthermore, stop being a petty child. Move on.


Sounds bad from someone who couldn't do that recently.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, might've changed. Who are "The Doctors"?



Ray and Greg, the founders of Bioware - called such because they founded Bioware after they earned their medical degrees and went into video games instead.

Also, two hours.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

Died to the dark children. My main problem with them is that there's no real way to corral them; they just gang up on you all at once. I'll get it next time, though.

Lost most of my health/money in the two floors of infinitely respawning necromorphs before the dark brute. I ran through the first floor, but took too long in the hallway: they all caught up to me. Blitzed from the second to the brute floor, though, and nothing caught up to me.

Other than that... all that's worth reporting is that I had 100 javelin spears and 40 force gun charges for my final assault. I was hardly under-equipped.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

The Pack dies really fast to AoE weapons and Pulse Rifle. Alternative fire from the Pulse Rifle does wonders if you aim between them. 

It's funny how in the first game alternative fire from the Pulse Rifle was basicly useless, while in DS2 it would do a really good job against the Pack.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Lost most of my health/money in the two floors of infinitely respawning necromorphs before the dark brute. I ran through the first floor, but took too long in the hallway: they all caught up to me. Blitzed from the second to the brute floor, though, and nothing caught up to me.



Always found it easier to just take time and deal with them from a corner, particularly if you are rocking something like the Force Gun or Contact Beam.

No Plasma Cutter ammo to speak of?


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

Eh, I don't really like using the plasma cutter. Javelin can kill shit so much faster, keep other enemies at bay with alternative fire, and is just more fun in general. Also, I find the force gun superior to the pulse rifle in pack suppression.

As for the floors, I know I have more than enough ammo to merc all the enemies, but it's another one of those super money conservation gut instincts: I keep trying to do it perfectly in hopes that I'll save an assload on money and ammo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Though as you just said, you lost most of your money/health there, so it's probably not working out. And with the damage upgrades (and add the Special in to boot) you can kill Packs in one shot (aim for the legs), Pukers and Slashers in two (one leg, one arm). Super Slashers/Pukers will only take three or four. With the speed of firing and reloading, capacity, ease and commonality of ammo, the Plasma Cutter is usually the best of weapons. Though I imagine if you put a lot into the Javelin Gun, it'll be equally great but it's always a pain when you get shocked/exploded by your own secondary fire (and that's the best part about the Javelin Gun, in my opinion).


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

The reason I lost my ammo and health was because I was acting stupidly. It wasn't any fault of my gun.

I'd be willing to say (with the exception of the hand cannon) that it's probably the best gun in Dead Space, to the point where it turns it into a standard FPS instead of one focused on limb removal.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 12, 2011)

Honestly, I never even focused on The Pack in the last fight. I was so loaded with health packs that I would just let them attack me, heal myself when my health got low and solely focus on Nicole and The Heart. Think I got through that whole sequence in a minute and a half.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Two alt-fire Force Gun shots (maybe one with the regular shot if you get close enough), usually around four Plasma Cutter shots. One Seeker Rifle. One Javelin Gun, I imagine. One Contact Beam. That fight is incredibly easy if you just focus on Nicole, especially since the Pack disappears after she does.

At least it was probably one of the best story-moving and emotionally and psychologically relevant and important bosses I've seen.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

I really wanted to smack the bitch after she said "time to die."

.... got me a death cutscene 

//HbS


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I beat hardcore... and the hand cannon isn't in the fucking store 

There some way to correct this?


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

After a little researching, I found out that it's a bug for every PC copy of Dead Space 2 that you can't unlock the hand cannon or any of the elite suits. EA has said they're working on a patch, but no ETA has been set. Fuuuuck you, Visceral.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 12, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha. Sorry that's really bad. But still hilarious. Lol. 

Also bragging rights: I beat the final boss in about fifteen seconds.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Like bragging that you won a hot dog eating contest.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice. What weapon were you using? 

My fastest clear of the final boss was about 40-60 seconds with the javelin.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 13, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Aaaaaand 1,000 gamer score. Well, aside from hardcore, had a blast getting all of them. I just hope I don't have to do it again in Dead Space 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that area can be a bit tricky, seeing as how there's nowhere to bottleneck them in that are. However, I do advise you try it out a couple more times until you at least get to chapter six. Because if you have enough health and the right weapons (Plasma Cutter and Force Gun worked wonders for me), it really doesn't get that difficult until you get to chapter 7.



Yeah, I'll try it soon again. I just don't feel good not completing this game on the hardest difficulty. I was also ridiculously tired that day, which probably influenced the rage quit. 

Oh btw guys, here's an easter egg. On chapter 11, in the mining area after your first hack, when you collect items near the cyst on the floor, you can hear a distinct roar in the background. Guess who it came from. I just love how you catch these things when you play replay this game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Nice. What weapon were you using?



My guess would be the Contact Beam. I used it once on normal, and it only took one shot each time.



Ike said:


> Yeah, I'll try it soon again. I just don't feel good not completing this game on the hardest difficulty. I was also ridiculously tired that day, which probably influenced the rage quit.



Yeah, I let my rage get the better of me both times when I should've just exploited the disc 2 glitch and started at chapter 7 instead of 6. I'd always hope back on like 30 minutes later after I calmed down and would be kicking myself a little for not doing that. 



> Oh btw guys, here's an easter egg. On chapter 11, in the mining area after your first hack, when you collect items near the cyst on the floor, you can hear a distinct roar in the background. Guess who it came from. I just love how you catch these things when you play replay this game.



Well I obviously failed to notice it. Who, or should I say what, roar was it?


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 13, 2011)

It's the ubermorph's.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2011)

I really didn't like the Ubermorph. Like a recycled idea, but most of all, it's unkillable for vast majority of time. I hate unkillable enemies. I can't take my sweet time if there is one chasing me  

//HbS


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, it also moves pretty darn fast. I'm gonna have nightmares when I get to this part again on hardcore mode. Fuck shooting things, im just gonna force gun + stasis abuse everything that becomes inconvenient to deal with (pretty much the whole of chapter 14).


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Ubermorph isn't that bad, even on Hardcore, and is very easy to deal with. Only time I had an issue with him is the first part of chapter 15, the first outside walkway/catwalk you're on. I ran right into him and was like "Ffffffffff!"

Liked his design more than the Regenerator/Hunter. And it was interesting to see him "leading the charge" against the EarthGov soldiers. I was expecting the R/H to make a return. There was two of them in the first afterall (and we never found out if the one we kill is the same one we froze or not).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2011)

I believe the one we froze and the one we burned to death are different Regenerators. 

However, the one in Dead Space 2 is a completly different breed. Also, it's a black variant. Yeah, he's pretty easy to deal with, but I don't like being rushed. That's all there is to it.

I wonder why there are no necromorph animals.

rhodotorura's remake of the CE cover, with Isaac wielding the Handcannon makes me giggle...

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I believe the one we froze and the one we burned to death are different Regenerators.
> 
> However, the one in Dead Space 2 is a completly different breed. Also, it's a black variant. Yeah, he's pretty easy to deal with, but I don't like being rushed. That's all there is to it.
> 
> ...



There's no real confirmation so there's no telling whether they were the same or not, which is the problem.

And it's really only a tenth of the game, if that, that you're required to "rush" through (and even then it's easy enough to go through without rushing - just take off one leg, one arm to stop him).

Also...



> The Necromorph infection seems to be not only limited to humans, but to all other creatures except the creators of the Marker. This fact is not confirmed completely, but Dead Space: Martyr describes a Necromorph fish which behaves like all other Necromorphs, as it attacks another fish in order to kill and infect it. This also proves that Necromorphs can survive under water. Although no direct evidence of other species being transformed by the infection, the capabilities it possesses for altering the bodies of the dead for any purpose means there is potential for them to use any species available.



My guess is just they're in not a real position to have put animals in. I don't see how/why there could/would have been animals on the Ishimura. The Sprawl, I imagine they could've had pets and the likes I suppose.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, there were pets of Sprawl. The Solar Array dude even had a whole bunch of birds. .... how the hell did Necromorphs get to the Solar Array if it was isolated all the time? 

Necrodogs would be cool. But on the other hand, they'd pretty much work exactly like the Pack.

Well, the mad Doc in the first game had 2 pods with Regenerators. Well, it doesn't really matter, since we, thank God, never met 2 at the same time.

//HbS


----------



## Skylit (Feb 13, 2011)

> 10 Similarities between Dead Space and Bioshock (Spoilers)
> 
> PUT THIS TOGETHER FOR THE HELL OF IT.
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2011)

> 1. The kinesis module is much like the telekinesis plasmid. It is used for hurling objects at the enemy, insertion of (or the removing of) objects via slots, or grabbing objects from unreachable distances.


It all comes down to Gravity Gun from Half-Life 2 


> 2. The weapon upgrade is similar to Bioshock?s in the sense of how liberal it is. It is your choice what to upgrade by preference.


Meh. These systems are similar only on first sight, in reality there are very different. In Bioshock you get 3 static upgrades, in Dead Space you truly can go for what you really want, it's also more advanced.


> 3. In both games, each take place within a technologically advanced setting where leaving it would mean having to face an impossible environment. (DS - Space, BS - The ocean). In Dead Space 2 it is a space city where you begin, which relates it even better to Bioshock.


Uhhh, yeah, just like nearly every single other science-fiction game.


> 4. Speaking of impossible environments; not quite impossible anymore! In Dead Space you venture out multiple times into cold space, with limited air and in zero G?s. In Bioshock 2, you may only gain access to certain parts of Rapture by traveling underwater in nothing but your Big Daddy suit.


.... just like in many other science-fiction games. This and previous point are completly forced and worthless.


> 5. Survivors of both cities of both games are left damaged, desperate or suicidal. Most often displaying homicidal tendencies.


Just like in nearly every single other horror. All F.E.A.R.s except Perseus Mandate, Doom, hell, even normal games do this, Far Cry 2, Prototype, Infernal, Max Payne, this is very popular.


> 6. Dead bodies have loot. But hey, a lot of games do this.


Yeah. Alot of games. *Alot*


> 7. Ellie Langford of Dead Space shares her last name with Professor Julie Langford of Bioshock. Both are highly intelligent.


Nice catch. Though I wouldn't call her highly intelligent, she's just a pilot who knows her job. She's typical.


> 8. In both Dead Space games and Bioshock 1, the person you are being lead by turns out to have an ulterior motive and has been pulling your strings.


Once again, very common thing.


> 9. Throughout the duration of Dead Space 2, Isaac is plagued by not being able to save Nicole in the first game. This sometimes strongly effects visuals, as a psychotic induced ghost of Nicole often confronts Isaac about his trauma. I?d say this shares similarity in and of itself with the flashbacks you experience in both Bioshock 1 and 2. That, and in Dead Space 2, flashbacks of the first game itself become notable once you must take a trek back on the Ishimura.


So, uh, yeah. Both games have flashbacks. Yeah. Though reasons behind them are vastly different, in Dead Space you're plagued with guilt, in Bioshock you discover your memories were actually fake.


> 10. The Audio Logs in Dead Space seem to have just about the same purpose as Bioshock?s Audio Diaries. While they can assist the player, they are also there to help create a sense of realism in the game environment and bring to life a what people were like before the chaos.


Bingo. Though other games have this too, like Far Cry 2 or Borderlands.

I'm suprised nobody pointed out the shop systems in both games. Very similar. Also, the claustrophobic feeling we get in all 4 of games in question.

//HbS


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 13, 2011)

LuLz...


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL. Great find.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahahaha where is that?! 

//HbS


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 13, 2011)

As to my current predicament...  was certainly an interesting read.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

As bad as how 2K tried to handle the DLC issue for the PC version of Bioshock 2.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 13, 2011)

I just bought this yesterday, I'll probably play it sometime this week. I haven't played the first one though. Am I gonna miss anything?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just bought this yesterday, I'll probably play it sometime this week. I haven't played the first one though. Am I gonna miss anything?




Not really, he sends his wife to a big ship that gets infected with some weird virus crap that turns people into mutant. He thinks his wife is alive, at the end of the game it turns out his encounters with his wife was hallucinations and she committed suicide before the game even started. Isaac gets away but goes crazy, queue Dead Space 2 a couple of years later.


Oh and he had no personality and didn't speak.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

There was some very, very vague personality if you read some of the text logs from Isaac after you finish the game, particularly about his family.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 13, 2011)

Good thing I'm not missing much. Does he at least have a personality in this one though?


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Good thing I'm not missing much. Does he at least have a personality in this one though?



He arguably becomes one of the most awesome main protagonists in a video game, in my honest opinion. Just wish there was a bit more about his family from the first game but overall, I think Visceral did a great job with him. He doesn't seem outwardly "badass" like so many typical characters, and his voice isn't really heavily defined like Marcus Fenix of Gears of War or Kratos of God of War. Isaac Clarke sounds like the average guy he was meant to be and that's what makes his feats and what happens to him, and how it shapes him, all the more intriguing.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 14, 2011)

Isaac Clarke is pretty much the hand of an angry god. Will legions of psychotic super zombies stop him? No. Soldiers? No. Random acts of fate? Nope. Double crossing? As if. 

Visceral goes for the meek approach with Isaac's dialog and the tone of his voice throughout the game, but my disbelief is a bit thinly stretched after all the shit he pulls in Dead Space 2. Anyone who went through that is probably going to have an ego complex for years, and rightfully so. With how bad the odds are stacked against Isaac it's simply undeniable that he's probably the most badass video game protagonist in recent years.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 14, 2011)

I.Fucking.Hate.Ubermorph.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

is this game worth it?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2011)

Nova - depends on what you like. But in my honest opinion, this is one of the best games I had pleasure playing in a kinda long time.


Dead Space 2 PC Equality Request


lol, when I first saw it, I thought it had something to do women 

//HbS


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

been researching this game past 20 minutes. it looks awesome.

rent or buy at this point?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Good thing I'm not missing much. Does he at least have a personality in this one though?



Isaac clarke is the most badass game character this gen.

he is the fucking son of duke nukem.

I mean he has to go save somebody on the other side of the sprawl. she is all "YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE IT"

Isaac is all.



and does  a epic space dive dodging shit and landing so fucking epic.

[YOUTUBE]XHfw0LNtxic[/YOUTUBE]



Nova said:


> been researching this game past 20 minutes. it looks awesome.
> 
> rent or buy at this point?


fucking buy this.

for now it definitely GOTY material.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just bought this yesterday, I'll probably play it sometime this week. I haven't played the first one though. Am I gonna miss anything?



Uh, actually you will be missing some things. Not only will you be missing out on a great game, but you'll be missing out on a lot of story and explanation about how shit like this happens and what leads up to it. Seriously dude, it's only 20 bucks right now. Do yourself a favor and pick it up and play it first. Yes, Isaac doesn't talk in that one, but that's really the only thing wrong with it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]XHfw0LNtxic[/YOUTUBE].



I jizz every time I see this. :fapfapfap


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2011)

THAT 

Was without a doubt pretty badass.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2011)

To me it was pretty silly.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I jizz every time I see this. :fapfapfap



That was one of his most badass scenes to date. Love it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

A little over 60 seconds.

And lol at stereotypes.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Skylit (Feb 14, 2011)

If gametrailers makes "Game of the Year Awards" with the category "Best Main Protagonist" and Isaac isn't even nominated I would kill those bastards.

And yes, I watch that shit for the lulz.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Skylit said:


> If gametrailers makes "Game of the Year Awards" with the category "Best Main Protagonist" and Isaac isn't even nominated I would kill those bastards.
> 
> And yes, I watch that shit for the lulz.



Considering Mass Effect 3 and Uncharted 3 will probably be coming out this year, sadly, Isaac Clarke will probably go overlooked thanks to hype and the likes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

so buyin a new plasma tv today, think gonna buy dead space 2 with it, hope i have fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Considering Mass Effect 3 and Uncharted 3 will probably be coming out this year, sadly, Isaac Clarke will probably go overlooked thanks to hype and the likes.



shepard and isaac are the only true gaming badasses.

kratos is a pussy before them.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> shepard and isaac are the only true gaming badasses.
> 
> kratos is a pussy before them.



Cast of Gears of War, plz.

And Gabriel Belmont.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

It doesn't matter Mass Effect 3 is gonna win GOTY award, and anything else it's gonna get nominated for. ME3's gonna be so pro.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Cast of Gears of War, plz.
> 
> And Gabriel Belmont.



pulease

the cast of gears of war are pussies.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Bernie Mataki > You


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Video
> 
> //HbS



"Engineer the f--k out of everything." should've been the tagline to this game.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2011)

Just beat this game! Ah it feels so good to finally get this over with and after yeah fuck hardcore I don't think I can handle that >.>

Then again it was my first playthrough and all, I'll focus on getting all the other achievements first by then I should have the game down to a science and ready for hardcore.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 16, 2011)

You know I would have much more fun with this game if they had a RE Mercenaries equivalent.

I know the campaign like the back of my hand now, and the difficulty curve doesn't give me near the satisfaction of say, Demon's Souls.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2011)

So I started playing it last night and got to Chapter 9 today. I wasn't expecting this game to be ... hard. The only game I called hard this generation was Demons Souls, but in my opinion Dead Space 2 is even harder than Demons Souls. There, I said it


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So I started playing it last night and got to Chapter 9 today. I wasn't expecting this game to be ... hard. The only game I called hard this generation was Demons Souls, but in my opinion Dead Space 2 is even harder than Demons Souls. There, I said it



Well from what I've heard about that game, I wouldn't go that far. But yeah, this game does start getting tough around chapter 6, and gets damn near infuriating at the end. And if you've been following this thread at all for the past few weeks, you know how much of a pain hardcore mode is. 

According to the IGN Podcast/Interview they did with Steve Papoutsis, a major complaint of the last game was that it was too easy, though to be honest I didn't think that all. So they took that complaint to heart, and well, now we have Dead Space 2, where the enemies are much more numerous/viscous, and a veeeery intimidating new difficulty. Though honestly if played right with a good amount of patience, it's not so bad.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> It doesn't matter Mass Effect 3 is gonna win GOTY award, and anything else it's gonna get nominated for. ME3's gonna be so pro.



Planescape Torment > Mass Effect.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 16, 2011)

As to hardcore: I died way more to my own stupidity/foolish experimentation than I ever did to enemies being too challenging. 

Not that it wasn't by design. That mode makes you want to take risks you otherwise wouldn't so you can get to your next save ahead of the game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Planescape Torment > Mass Effect.



Ah Christ, please don't start another "this is better than that" argument. We already went through that with the whole Isaac vs. Snake thing.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, I don't like to argue outside of the (very) occasional battledome thread. I was just teasing, and presenting my opinion.

Which is totally unquestionably correct.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Ignoring the blatant amateur troll...

I like Cliff Bleszinski's (genius) assessment of the game:



> Dead Space 2 isn't survival horror, nor is it action horror. It's Blockbuster Horror.





> To clarify: Seldom seen a game ebb and flow so well between subtle creepy moments that ramp into AAA action set pieces. #Deadspace2


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 17, 2011)

Since when was expressing an opinion trolling?

Stop being silly billies.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Cliff is a fucking idiot, ignore him at all times.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cliff is a fucking idiot, ignore him at all times.



He's a hugely influential developer and just gave the game a wonderful compliment (perhaps the most accurate to date - especially in the length of this thread) and you're going to call him a "fucking idiot"? Now I've seen/heard it all...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugely influential developer in what way? Take a idea and make it less shit and he becomes a influential developer? Talk alot of bullshit and boast when he hardly has done anything to HELP shooters from being boring mindless things? Yeah don't like the guy at all and yes I always ignore EVERYTHING he says.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2011)

To be fair Dead Space is barely a horror game.  With all the ridiculous "iron man" sequences it's survival/action.

Why has that term not been coined is beyond me. DS and DS2 are perfect representations of survival/action.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2011)

Am I the only one here who thinks Dead Space was way too easy, and hopes that Dead Space 3 (if there is one) will be even harder than DS2?

And really guys, DS2 isn't that much of a horror. The only true horror pieces are the Marker's hallucinations, story and influence.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

DedValve said:


> To be fair Dead Space is barely a horror game.  With all the ridiculous "iron man" sequences it's survival/action.
> 
> Why has that term not been coined is beyond me. DS and DS2 are perfect representations of survival/action.



Horror is opinionated. People found Resident Evil "horror' or silent hill "Scary" and I never was scared, like ever. Shit the sounds effects in DS1-2 when walking the halls made me more jumpy then anything in those games. So If those are considered horror then so is dead space.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 17, 2011)

You know, I'm playing the original Dead Space for PC, and I'm finding it much more difficult because the controls were so much less responsive than they are in the sequel. 

Was it just a bad port to the computer, or do you notice that on the consoles too?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> You know, I'm playing the original Dead Space for PC, and I'm finding it much more difficult because the controls were so much less responsive than they are in the sequel.
> 
> Was it just a bad port to the computer, or do you notice that on the consoles too?



That was one of the improvements to DS2 - the game was much more responsive and Isaac himself was quicker after the transition.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Horror is opinionated. People found Resident Evil "horror' or silent hill "Scary" and I never was scared, like ever. Shit the sounds effects in DS1-2 when walking the halls made me more jumpy then anything in those games. So If those are considered horror then so is dead space.


Agree to this. the first walk into ishimura in this game make me more scared than most of the game that i ever played . the funny thing is the game is actually more scary to me when there is no monster around .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2011)

Because that's how horror works. It's way scarier when you're uncertain of what's in front of you. A bunch of dead dudes rushing you can be startling, but you can always kill them. But if you don't see the danger, it's out in the darkness... this is true horror! Not some silly gore.

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 17, 2011)

I find it pretty hilarious that some of you claim Dead Space doesn't fall under the horror genre. Really.. horror is the atmosphere. The specifics, as someone pointed out, are opinionated. It's the atmosphere, the efel, the aura gives off, the dark "unknown" that puts it in the horror genre.

And regardless as to whether yuo hate the guy or not, crazymtf, he's right. Ignoring everything he has to say because of personal bias is ignorance, especially when he says something that is compeltely correct. Dead Space is Blockbuster horror. Just like Uncharted is Blockbuster action. It's a new emerging genre where games have this sort of cinematic feel to them. And again, I already basically defined horror. 

Also to the question quite a few pages ago on how I beat the final boss so quickly, I had a fully upgraded Zealot Force Gun and a fully upgraded Contact Beam, both of which were DLC and had damage bonuses due to the Eliet Advanced suit. In the end I blew away the "pack" knockoffs with Force Gun primary fire, then Nicole with Alt fire, then switch weapon and one fully charged Contact Beam shot took care of the Marker Heart. Rinse, repeat, flawless victory. 

I'm starting to play online, and I'm wishing you had the ability to plaster skins from campaign to your character, or from multiplayer to Isaac in Campaign. Theres a lot of neat ones I liked. Currently my favorite being the Solid White. This is a huge post because I'm at the library fyi, so if you have some huge qualm don't waste your breath, my next reply will be shorter, from my iPod.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't say he was wrong, just to ignore everything he says. It's been said hundreds of times before he said it. Hell I said it the second I finished chapter 5. This is a cinematic ride that I didn't think Horror games were able to do. That they'd always be stuck with awkward controls and crappy puzzles. Dead Space defied all that. And Cliff is still a moron.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2011)

You're really hard on the guy. Who is he anyway?

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That they'd always be stuck with awkward controls and crappy puzzles. Dead Space defied all that. And Cliff is still a moron.



Except Dead Space 2 feels clunky in close quarters combat. Not very good when you're trying to kill shit and that shit is after your head. Definitely agree about everything else though


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> You're really hard on the guy. Who is he anyway?
> 
> //HbS



Design Director (having previously been an actual designer) of Epic Games - he's had the biggest hand in helping move along the Unreal Engine, the Unreal series of games, and had a huge hand in designing Gears of War and more recently Bulletstorm (though the game was developed by their subsidiary, People Can Fly, Cliff oversaw it the entire project. Even had some things added, like the Quad-Shotgun, that he had originally wanted in Unreal Tournament but got shot down). He's also an overall games enthusiast, going out of his way to give praise and publicity to games like, most recently, Halo: Reach, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, and now Dead Space 2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh. His surname sounds like a Polish surname after removing Polish letters, and the "Bulletstorm" is developed by a Polish studio... no wonder it sounded familiar.

Thanks for the info. Quite a history record. I actually never really heard of the guy, so I have no idea why crazymtf is so crazy about him.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> You're really hard on the guy. Who is he anyway?
> 
> //HbS



Guy who talks alot, and is annoying. He also says shit and then takes it back later on. Oh and he thinks he's some big time celeb, it's funny  I don't even know why Epic needs a PR, dude can do it himself.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh. Okay. Well, moving on. I've got some Crysis 2 beta campaign videos to put together and upload.

Oh, and one more thing. Is it true that on PC version of DS2 you might not get unlockable suits (Elite ones) and the Handcannon? I played through DS2 only once, and on my second playthrough I only reached the first shop so far, so I don't know if I'm going to miss new suits or not.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh. His surname sounds like a Polish surname after removing Polish letters, and the "Bulletstorm" is developed by a Polish studio... no wonder it sounded familiar.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Quite a history record. I actually never really heard of the guy, so I have no idea why crazymtf is so crazy about him.
> 
> //HbS




*Spoiler*: _Long rant_ 



People have gotten a bad taste because he's become so outspoken lately. Namely, he's trying to push the whole video game era, make it more widespread and he also vocalizes a lot about young people getting into video game programming and development now that it's a more prominent field (he also, on the whole company's behalf of course, mentions a lot of job offerings over at Epic since they're still a very small developer in comparison).

He likes to talk about games, and to get other people talk about them, because it's not the nerdy (in a bad way), reclusive, looked-down-upon hobby that it used to be (namely like even when he was growing up).

He probably does like the sound of his own voice but overall he seems like a great guy - one of the few developers that will actually speak about other games in a positive light (like look how Tim Schaffer bashed Activision and vice versa, or Tomas Gop's comments about Dragon Age II).

He still catches a lot of shit - evident with all the comments he receives at least on Twitter of angry and enraged gamers but is still very gracious and grateful to his fans and always friendly - even WHEN he's being flamed to shit by some fourteen year old that thinks he knows better about game designing. 




As for the PC version of DS2... I think I heard that the DLC suits won't be available (though I think Severed is still going to be) and I believe someone in this thread mentioned a glitch with the Handcannon. That's all I really know.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 17, 2011)

I read somewhere that through a glitched gamesave you can get the DLC suits for free online.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't want to use a glitch. Yet  busy with Crysis 2 beta.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm liking this game quite a bit. It even has a few comic relief moments, a rarity for a horror game. 

"How are we going to get in?"
... "We do have a drill you know."

One of the most recent ones.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm liking this game quite a bit. It even has a few comic relief moments, a rarity for a horror game.
> 
> "How are we going to get in?"
> ... "We do have a drill you know."
> ...



I always liked the...

Tram: Welcome to the Medical Bay
Isaac: Crap...

And although not really a "funny" line in my opinion, I still think one of the best, in its simplicity, is:


*Spoiler*: _Tagged for a reason_ 



"Fuck you! And fuck your Marker!"


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And although not really a "funny" line in my opinion, I still think one of the best, in its simplicity, is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tagged for a reason_
> ...



Well of course that line's awesome. It's the whole "Fuck you, and the horse you rode in on" thing. Line got me pretty pumped to kick some ass to be honest.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

The one line you play the entire game for and when it's finally said it's like "FUCK YEAH! WHAT _HE_ SAID!"

Other good lines:

*Daina:* Isaac, you have to dismember them! That's the only way to kill them.
*Isaac:* I know, I've had a lot of practice...

*Ellie:* ...that sounds like a really bad idea.
*Isaac:* Stick around. I'm full of bad ideas.

And...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ellie:* You _complete_ bastard! Was this your great plan, dump me off and die?
*Isaac:* I'm full of bad ideas, remember?
*Ellie:* Well here's another one: I'm crashing through the roof to get you. Now move your ass!


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Isaac*: Wait you're CEC?
*Ellie*:Heavy equipment pilot, class four. You?
*Isaac*: Engineer
*Ellie*: ....Nerd :ho

One of my personal favorites


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

^Haha love that one. Oh and the "Fuck your maker" was badass.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't believe I forgot that quote, definitely my favorite 

I'm definitely going to beat this game tomorrow. I'm on chapter 13 now.


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

I really love most of Ellie's dialogue, I gotta say. She's badass but still manages to be cute.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Divi said:


> I really love most of Ellie's dialogue, I gotta say. She's badass but still manages to be cute.



It's the pig-tails.


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

True that. And she's hot. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even without one of her eyes. Eyepatch adds character. :ho


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2011)

The ending was definitely the best.

Isaac *relaxing now that he destroyed the marker....the music builds up...Isaac doesn't feel safe anymore....he slowly looks to his right, preparing for another hallucination of nicole but all he sees is Ellie*

Ellie - "what?"


XD  I lol'd hard.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's the pig-tails.


Her physics bugged pony-tails. When riding the tram to Gov sector her hair went insane  flying everywhere... I wish I had FRAPSed that.


Divi said:


> True that. And she's hot.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You made me realise something. Adding Pirate Ellie to my "stuff to draw" queue. Yarr!

//HbS


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> You made me realise something. Adding Pirate Ellie to my "stuff to draw" queue. Yarr!
> 
> //HbS



I must see this when you've done so!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2011)

Won't be soon. I still have a website, Scott Pilgrim and Panty & Stocking crossover, "Crysis 2 Turtles Are Gone" to make before that. I'm also extremely lazy.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Just stuck a needle in the eye. 
Walked out next to unharmed. 

Does everyone in Dead Space carry around miracle painkillers?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2011)

Isaac's suit does. Even with those, he felt the pain  Also, sticking a surgical needle in the eye doesn't hurt as much as you'd think. Unless you fuck up 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Only judging from a history of watching medical dramas, intraocular injections are usually not painful.

I'd be more worried about screwing into my head though I'm guess it's not actually going INTO his head.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I just got to the gravity part right after gouging my eye, and what the hell just happened to the difficulty? It went from being difficult to being next to impossible, to run the fuck away difficult. Immortal necromorph that follows me - Do not want 

Just managed to get to the gravity part after having that asshole necromorph follow me around, surrounding me on every turn, and having his buddies gang rape me in every room.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

If you have a Force Gun, Contact Beam, Line Gun, Javelin Gun, or Rivet Gun it's not that bad at all. Though I did it with my Plasma Cutter on my Casual/Normal/Zealot runs and killed everything. Force Gun on Hardcore as I ran through.

Oh. Abuse the fuck out of Stasis.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

I do now. I was stupid and didn't get any stasis upgrades whatsoever throughout the game, and now I regret it. Gonna respec probably.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

I honestly didn't notice much difference when you get the duration upgrades. I really couldn't see the difference. But the charge and and recharge time upgrades are absolutely necessary. On my Hardcore run I tried my damnedest to get at least those, and the first two health upgrades for the RIG, first (occasionally spending one extra Node in my Plasma Cutter each trip).


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Health was my biggest concern, but I realize I do need more charge.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think I even finished my health upgrades for my Hardcore run - I'm pretty sure I didn't get the last one. Put a lot more focus into getting Stasis up fast, and raising my Plasma Cutter (and later on, the Force Gun).


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck you, and fuck your marker!






I lol'ed IRL


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Seriously the best line in the game. The one we were all waiting for, the whole damn game.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2011)

Isaac is a badass.

Ellie (or Elly or whatever) is an even bigger badass for calling Isaac a nerd.

And Stross is just an ass. And so is Nicole...and the marker...AND THE MOTHERFUCKING LEAPERS.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Stross was a great character and addition. Psychotic? Yes. Did I enjoy slamming that screwdriver into his skull? Yes. But it's BECAUSE I enjoyed it that he clearly played his role well.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Nicole that triple crossing bitch.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't blame Nicole.

Blame Isaac's fucked-up psychosis for giving his delusions that image.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Easier to call it Nicole than Isaac's fucked up psychosis.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

But more politically correct. 

Might be easier to call an African-American a darkie... doesn't make it right.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Isaac's fucked up psychosis imitating Nicole, that triple crossing bitch.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> And Stross is just an ass. And so is Nicole...and the marker...*AND THE MOTHERFUCKING LEAPERS*.



I know right. They were probably the easiest common enemy in the first game. Then the developers put em through a Rocky training montage, and now they're probably the most difficult ones.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

That immortal necromorph was quite the asshole too.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 19, 2011)

Check this out, a bit of footage from Severed is shown in here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPegqTQm6yk[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder if we'll also see McNeil in here. I hope that the Necromorph that attacked Lexine at the end wasn't him. Oh, and Steve practically confirmed that The Stalkers were once animals, so there you go Echo, there's your animal Necromorphs


----------



## Skylit (Feb 19, 2011)

by the way: Do we know when Severed will be released?


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That part was awesome 

Speaking of hated enemies, I _hated_ the Stalkers. Stasis was a big help, but damn they got me good a few times.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay animal necromorphs! They make me happy. DId anyone notice the lack of those poisonous necromorphs? I don't remembe their name.


----------



## Divi (Feb 19, 2011)

Goddamn that immortal necromorph. 
Shoot legs off, stasis, run like a mofo. Repeat x12.
I didn't have much of a problem with Stalkers, but the Slashers always managed to creep up on me from behind. 

Incidentally, if anyone watched the second Dead Space movie, it's about Stross. 

Explanation of Stross in case you don't feel like watching the movie: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The idiot decided to experiment with the Marker, caused the necromorph outbreak on his ship, meanwhile cheats on his wife with his assistant, wife is on the same ship looking after his infant child. He actually shoots his wife and infant child to smithereens after the outbreak, but he was hallucinating so his wife and child were actually fine. Yeah, Stross is a dick.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

No release date in Severed yet, I believe. Also, there were animal necromorphs in the book, Martyr. 

I'm surprised people had trouble with the Ubermorph. And with Stalkers, it was fun shooting out their legs as they charged. Or headshotting them with the Seeker Rifle as they poked their heads out. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 19, 2011)

Divi said:


> Goddamn that immortal necromorph.
> Shoot legs off, stasis, run like a mofo. Repeat x12.
> I didn't have much of a problem with Stalkers, but the Slashers always managed to creep up on me from behind.
> 
> ...



His wife and child were killed by him but if I recall right he was hallucinating during it. so probably he thought they were necros. like in the first story part of dead space extraction with that engineer.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> His wife and child were killed by him but if I recall right he was hallucinating during it. *so probably he thought they were necros*. like in the first story part of dead space extraction with that engineer.



He did - not that anyone cares about that. There's an alarming amount of people that blame mental deficiency on the person themselves.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

So Stalkers were animals. There I have it  I always enjoy fighting them, it's just awesome - like fucking velociraptors that want to stay stealthy until they charge.

//HbS


----------



## Divi (Feb 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> His wife and child were killed by him but if I recall right he was hallucinating during it. so probably he thought they were necros. like in the first story part of dead space extraction with that engineer.



I know, but what disturbed me was how it didn't affect him all that much. (Or the fact he didn't acknowledge that they were dead.) 

I know all too well about the mental deficiency thing, though. But my point is that he brought it on himself the second he started toying around with the marker.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And stabbed Ellie in the eye.




So even with the aspect of hallucinations, he's still a dick.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Divi said:


> I know, but what disturbed me was how it didn't affect him all that much. (Or the fact he didn't acknowledge that they were dead.)



You mean like Isaac who _knew_ his girlfriend was dead but deluded himself, and the rest of his crew, into believe she was actually alive just so that he could avoid the guilt of realizing it technically was his fault that she died in a Rube Goldberg way. Our heroic hero is just as defunct and went through the same thing.

You're also ignoring the fact that it's common knowledge in Salvage that the reason he started doing the actual EXPERIMENTS was due to the psychological effects from the piece of the Red Marker they pulled up. He's a dick for cheating with Cho, sure, but that much hate is stretching.

Fact is all of his other attitude comes straight from the negative psychological effects of the Marker. To condemn him for that is like condemning Isaac for being affected.


----------



## Divi (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Fact is all of his other attitude comes straight from the negative psychological effects of the Marker. To condemn him for that is like condemning Isaac for being affected.



I should point out that Isaac never actually directly killed anyone who was harmless. He only ever killed necromorphs and people who attempted to turn him into grated cheese, so in that sense his delusions were much less destructive. (And people mainly keep killing themselves/dying in front of Isaac.)

Also, didn't Isaac delude himself Nicole was still alive before he even came in contact with the marker? It's been a while since Dead Space 1 so I'm not sure.  You'll have to correct me on that one.

But I'm not disproving anything you said. My point is that I just don't see Stross as a victim. I mean, if someone got a case of dementia and took a gun to some public place and shot people because they looked like enemies, that wouldn't make everything justified. Yes, it would explain his actions, but these actions wouldn't be any less horrific.

I'm not looking to debate with you or anything, though!  I agree with everything you said. I'm well-aware of mental instabilities and deficiencies, since I witness them first-hand on a daily basis and have to deal with them in my personal life.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Divi said:


> I should point out that Isaac never actually directly killed anyone who was harmless. He only ever killed necromorphs and people who attempted to turn him into grated cheese, so in that sense his delusions were much less destructive. (And people mainly keep killing themselves/dying in front of Isaac.)



And so Stross was more affected by it, it's his fault? 




> Also, didn't Isaac delude himself Nicole was still alive before he even came in contact with the marker? It's been a while since Dead Space 1 so I'm not sure.  You'll have to correct me on that one.



She was already dead before they even got there which just means Isaac deluded himself without the Marker. Nicole even comments on this fact, twice, through the course of Dead Space 2. He felt so guilty he actually did it to himself. The Marker compounded it.



> But I'm not disproving anything you said. My point is that I just don't see Stross as a victim. I mean, if someone got a case of dementia and took a gun to some public place and shot people because they looked like enemies, that wouldn't make everything justified. Yes, it would explain his actions, but these actions wouldn't be any less horrific.



It wouldn't justify it, but it also wouldn't be his fault. You can't blame someone for something they have no control over. It would be like blaming someone that got shot for being in the way of the bullet. If you have any idea of how powerful mental effects and insanity can be which you claim so harshly to be, you would know this. This is why people who are proven to be mentally unstable and it's the cause of their crimes are NOT sent to prison. Should I get mad at someone who is dyslexic if he can't read? No. I shouldn't. And Stross shouldn't be condemned because he was driven psychologically insane from a combination of the Marker and the experiments performed on him.

A number of reviewers and articles are actually even questioning why Isaac WASN'T affected so harshly since that's much more rare.




> I'm not looking to debate with you or anything, though!  I agree with everything you said. I'm well-aware of mental instabilities and deficiencies, since I witness them first-hand on a daily basis and have to deal with them in my personal life.



Then I should recommend you get away from it, for their sake, since you seem ready to condemn them at the drop of a dime.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm actually curious if Isaac killed anyone innocent. Maybe that necromorph running down the corridor wasn't really a necromorph, but a woman pleading for help, seeking protection? Maybe those exploding babies back in the kindergarden were actually just babies that panicked nurses left alone?

Started thinking that kind of stuff after Ellie said it's better to go separate ways, at first I was like "bullshit, we need each other's help -> I need help with my insanity -> oh fuck what if I hallucinate you're Nicole and shoot you?"



//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm actually curious if Isaac killed anyone innocent. Maybe that necromorph running down the corridor wasn't really a necromorph, but a woman pleading for help, seeking protection? Maybe those exploding babies back in the kindergarden were actually just babies that panicked nurses left alone?
> 
> Started thinking that kind of stuff after Ellie said it's better to go separate ways, at first I was like "bullshit, we need each other's help -> I need help with my insanity -> oh fuck what if I hallucinate you're Nicole and shoot you?"
> 
> ...



It is something that I saw brought up a lot. It was never fully stated what Isaac was killing. It could've also been his own delusions in certain cases (not necessarily all of them). There hasn't been any confirmation on either side which makes it all the more suspicious, particularly when they dodge the question.

Wouldn't be the first time that it happened, so it would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Divi (Feb 19, 2011)

I know Nicole commented on it, but since Nicole wasn't exactly playing the role of the most reliable source, I just wanted to make sure.

Stross acted as an unwilling cataclyst, yes. I am aware.

You're arguing that I called Stross a dick based on what he did and therefore must be hating and condemning him, but I in no way condemn anything. I did not say that he should be maimed and hung for what he did, not at all, I am simply saying I don't see him as a victim _because_ his first action was to kill. You have a different opinion, which is fine! But let's agree to disagree on that one.

At this point we've derailed because you're confusing me with the type of person who blows a fuse at the mere thought of anyone who isn't emotionally stable moving into the neighbourhood.

Ah, one last thing, 



> Then I should recommend you get away from it, for their sake, since you seem ready to condemn them at the drop of a dime.



I condemned nothing, like I said, I just formed my opinion about Stross. If I truly condemned them I'd have hated Isaac after the first Dead Space, which I didn't.

That's a bit presumptuous, to think I would be callous enough to get away from it. They are loved ones and while it is incredibly difficult for me at times due to their behaviour, I am still going to be around them because I understand they don't mean to make it difficult for me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 19, 2011)

WTF? did Lexine really contact Isaac at some point in the game? Because if she did, I completely missed it somehow!


----------



## Skylit (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope. That's the main Character from the Dead Space DLC.

But yeah, he and Isaac look alike.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

Did I lose much by not playing Dead Space: Extraction? I don't have a Wii 

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2011)

I fucking hate hardcore. I made it to chapter 5 on the stasis puzzle. I did it then I went up without using stasis on the fan.

FFFFFFFUUUUUUU

out of all the goddamn deaths this one pisses me the most. If it was a necromorph I wouldn't be as pissed, but jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

Remember laser remaking of a Marker chamber? Later levels? I once smashed my head against a laser pod, because I started running like half a second too early.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I fucking hate hardcore. I made it to chapter 5 on the stasis puzzle. I did it then I went up without using stasis on the fan.
> 
> FFFFFFFUUUUUUU
> 
> out of all the goddamn deaths this one pisses me the most. If it was a necromorph I wouldn't be as pissed, but jesus fucking christ.



Same happened to me except I got past the fan and up to where the pods come out. Races to try and get through even though I knew I should've waited. Crushed me.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, it's been a while, I'm calm now. I'm ready for my third try today.

Question, if you make it to disc 2 without saving and die, do you have to start from disc 1 or does it just resets you back to the beginning of disc 2?

hmm...I smell loophole


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

It's called the "infinite checkpoint" glitch by some. The game can't recognize, while on Disc 2, having to go back to Disc 1 data. So if you get to Disc 2, when you die you'll start at the start of Disc 2.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2011)

Woot, so I can save beforehand, then technically have 3 checkpoints? YEEEEESSSSS


I know it ruins the spirit of hardcore and shit, but whatever.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this game worth buying it ? I heard it's good.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2011)

The End said:


> Is this game worth buying it ? I heard it's good.



It's a great game. I hate the multi-player but the single-player is fun as hell and the single-player alone is replayable.  If you like the multi-player then it's just that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I got this info from a review :

-  Runs out of steam early on
-  Recycled weapons and enemies
-  Unnecessary multiplayer

I'm not sure if I should buy it, or save my money for a better game, like tekken tag 2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2011)

If you like third person shooters, dark atmosphere, schizophrenia, horrors and badass but still everyday men, then this game is for you. Go and play the demo.

I won't bullshit you - this is a singleplayer campaign game. This is where the focus was.

It definitely doesn't run out of steam. Recycled enemies and weapons... wait what the fuck? Why would they NOT recycle old weapons? This is still the same universe, why would they take all old weapons out? That's be nonsense. They added a couple of new weapons, and changed the old ones in a noticeable way.

As for enemies... the story is exactly the same as with weapons.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Depends on what kind of game you want. Depends on how you feel about the major categories. Plot/storyline, music, gameplay, graphics, characters. Dead Space 2 excels in all of the categories. There is an unnecessary multiplayer, perhaps one of the worst multiplayers, but unlike cases of Bioshock 2 or AC:B the full game doesn't feel as if it detracted from the work that went into the single-player.

Also, runs out of steam early? Can only think of a handful of reviewers that would say such a thing (even though every other review I read said the complete opposite).

But, again. Goes to what kind of game you're looking for.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 19, 2011)

The multiplayer in this game is a garbage. I rather play versus match in Left 4 Dead.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2011)

holy fucking shit since when does those stupid exploding sacks blow you up from 20 ft away! I literally sniped the goddamn thing with my fucking seeker and it still blew me up!

Jesus christ I can't do this fucking mode.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

That's why you don't blow them up.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> That's why you don't blow them up.



When their are other enemies you bet your ass Imma blow it up.

Now this is just bs, I get attacked by one of these freaks head on just now and am in critical health.....wtf?? Ugh, this health system makes me sad. and angry....and angry.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

DedValve said:


> When their are other enemies you bet your ass Imma blow it up.



And you just discovered the fault in that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 19, 2011)

this game is waaaay better then mass effect 2


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 20, 2011)

Sooo... read somewhere that while the no elite suits for PC version bug isn't fixed for the first playthrough, (apparently) if you play through a second time while not on NG+, the game will give you the elite suits. Honestly, I'm not buying it, but I did need an excuse to try out some new weapons. 

Picked up the line gun and holy shit. That thing has better upgrade efficiency than any weapon in the game. Also finding the ripper useful, though I'm not sure if it's the best weapon in the game (it sucks pretty bad for boss enemies). Definitely the best weapon to take out the pack with, though mostly just because it guarantees you get the loot after.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Picked up the line gun and holy shit. That thing has better upgrade efficiency than any weapon in the game. Also finding the ripper useful, though I'm not sure if it's the best weapon in the game (it sucks pretty bad for boss enemies). Definitely the best weapon to take out the pack with, though mostly just because it guarantees you get the loot after.



Flamethrower and Pulse Rifle are also very effective against the Pack.

But the Ripper was a favorite of mine in the first game and loved it here, but it didn't seem feasibly to use in Hardcore. And by the time I made it to Zealot I had fallen in love with the Seeker Rifle.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 20, 2011)

Really? 

I tried it out a little, though I didn't upgrade it fully. Seemed like a less explosive, slower firing version of the javelin gun, and I didn't like the reduced view of the secondary fire.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

It's more like a sniper rifle which just FEELS satisfying. Always had it in zoom. Thought it was the most idiotic and pointless weapon until I used it more.

I also just discovered that Rick Remender (comic book writer and more recently writer for the game Bulletstorm) was one of the three writers for the first Dead Space. Guessing he didn't have a hand in this (DS2) as I don't see it in his credits. But can only imagine how it would turn out (Ellie Langford calling Necromorphs "limp-dick retards" like Triscka Novak in Bulletstorm? I can see it).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 20, 2011)

The End said:


> Well, I got this info from a review :
> 
> -  Runs out of steam early on
> -  Recycled weapons and enemies
> ...



bullshit, the game never runs out of steam.

what do you want? its a sequel, they arent going to make everything brand new, ofcourse there will be things from the first game.

Multiplayer is a fun addition, though its only fun when you have good teammates.

and yet it is better than tekken, I don't even see how people can even think comparing tekken to dead space.

tekken is a shitty fighter anyway :ho


----------



## DedValve (Feb 20, 2011)

Pintsize said:


> Really?
> 
> I tried it out a little, though I didn't upgrade it fully. Seemed like a less explosive, slower firing version of the javelin gun, and I didn't like the reduced view of the secondary fire.



The ripper is a god among the weapons. A fully upgraded ripper will save you so much ammo and hassle. By chapter 8 I threw away the PC and used respec on it to upgrade it. 

An un-upgraded ripper isn't that good, a somewhat to fully upgraded ripper is completely sick. It's not good against bosses that much is obvious but it can instantly dismember the BLACK necormorphs.  I laugh at the poor fools as they try to get close to me!

Not great against the pukers (unless you stasis) or the exploding things or whatever their called. Bastards. I think the earliest you find it is somewhere in chapter 5 I believe. The moment I get it I'm ditching the PC, assuming I have enough nodes.

For hardcore should I FULLY upgrade my rig first then focus on stasis then weapons?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Bumping for extraordinary news.

The Dead Space 2: Severed DLC is officially dated for *March 1st*. For the XBLA crew, it'll cost 560 MSP. Here is a trailer released for it:


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks sick. I can't wait.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 23, 2011)

March 1st? Damn, that's less than a week away. What's with the stupid ass price though? They should've just made it 400. Now if someone doesn't have any, they gotta purchase 800.

But anyways, it's lookin pretty cool, and yes, that new enemy looks like it has a mounted flashlight on it. Makes sense, seeing as how it looks like they're on a mining site. So am I right right to assume this takes place on The Shard? Oh, and it's lookin more and more like McNeill didn't survive. How sad, he never got to hit that


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

It's actually a pretty good price.

Fallout: New Vegas - Dead Money was 800 for not much gameplay (and yes you'd have to buy 800 points with this, but you still have some left over).

Extra armor packs in Dead Space 1 ranged from 240 to 360.

Dragon Age: Origins Witch Hunt and Leliana's Song were 560, as was Warden's Keep. Stone Prisoner was 1200.

Overlord and Stolen Memory for Mass Effect 2 were both 560.

The DLCs for Red Dead Redemption cost 800.

Both Alan Wake DLCs are 560.

It's commonplace for DLCs, it happens a lot and it's not as if Microsoft is ACTUALLY making more money since you will be using those points eventually - the points don't go bad or disappear. You buy 800 points for this, you're left with 240. Next DLC that costs 560, means you only need to buy the 400. Still left with 80 - use that to go DL Bring Down The Sky or something.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

meh he wont be as badass as isaac.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Can _anyone_ be as unintentionally badass as Isaac?


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 23, 2011)

My roommate played it on since the day it came out and imo it's not something I'd play but fun to watch.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess no PC release?

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I guess no PC release?
> 
> //HbS



It was announced the day after DS2 came out that there would be no PC release for the DLC, which is unsurprising as they were hesitant of a PC release of the game to begin with.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

Bitches. Oh well. Consoles are where the money's at.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's actually a pretty good price.
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas - Dead Money was 800 for not much gameplay (and yes you'd have to buy 800 points with this, but you still have some left over).
> 
> ...



It's not the money I'm pissed about, it's the amount of points and the whole points system to begin with. I know you're not losing any money, but what if you don't wanna spend that extra money to begin with. I seriously think the whole thing needs to be re-tooled so you can buy the exact amount of points you need for the thing you want.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I know you're not losing any money, but what if you don't wanna spend that extra money to begin with.



Which is a problem, sure, if you intend to never get any other DLC ever again. It's really no different than if this one cost, say, seven dollars and fifty cents and then a few weeks later you get another one at the same price. You're just shelling out an extra two-fifty in that respect a few weeks earlier.

It's a negligible argument since it's pretty meaningless and the points always go towards something. If it's that much of an issue, take a stand - don't get the DLC. Or get it for Playstation 3.

@Hbs - It's not even so much money but also manhours. The reason Bioshock 2 on the PC didn't get the DLC isn't because there would be no income from it - it's that 2K was having trouble actually developing it successfully. The issue came from the fact that they couldn't get it working without being chockfull of glitches and bugs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

There was a Bioshock 2 DLC?!

Anyway, I have to agree with Triggerhappy. I don't spend money "in advance". Can't afford it, even if it's only several dollars. Even if I could, I wouldn't. 

Let's consider this scenario - you buy an animation from me, and I charge you 150%, and give you a 50% discount for the next one, because you *might* come back for another one. Would you pay?

It's exactly the same with those dumb point. I refuse to buy some ME2 DLCs because they'd leave me with extra points I am never going to spend. If the "Arrival" DLC costs uneven number of points, I'm not buying it either. Unless it makes an even number with another DLC I don't have yet. Why? Because I have absolutely no guarantee I those points won't be wasted. And in all likelyhood they will.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> There was a Bioshock 2 DLC?!
> 
> Anyway, I have to agree with Triggerhappy. I don't spend money "in advance". Can't afford it, even if it's only several dollars. Even if I could, I wouldn't.
> 
> ...



oh no I have 20 points left.

no awesome DLC for me then.


seriously?

what the fuck.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> *I refuse to buy some ME2 DLCs* because they'd leave me with extra points I am never going to spend. *If the "Arrival" DLC costs uneven number of points, I'm not buying it either*. Unless it makes an even number with another DLC I don't have yet. Why? Because I have absolutely no guarantee I those points won't be wasted. And in all likelyhood they will.
> 
> //HbS



You just showed right there that you WOULD use the points, or could, but buying the DLC you probably want, and is beneficial, that you're simply rebelling against to "stick it to the man." Your scenario is an irrelevant and unlikely one as you used the poorest of examples, when there's any number of animators to enlist. However in the case of these DLCs, there's only three outfits for them - the Playstation 3, PC, or XBox 360 and some people, like myself, only have one so it's not as if I'm going to go and buy a DLC for a game on a console that I don't have.

You may think you're being frugal and making a point but all you're really doing is cheating yourself out of genuinely good content that you "can't afford" (where I'm someone that barely scrapes together rent money every month and still manage to wind up with enough to afford the DLCs I want).

Either way, it's Microsoft. It won't change - even when they said it would. The system's been in place for eight years now. If it's that much of an issue, than thank God for Sony.

Regardless, there's a Dead Space 2 DLC to get, and there will be two Castlevania DLCs to get in the coming months (on top of any currently unannounced Dragon Age II DLCs, and Bulletstorm). But I guess since they aren't here right now, those points would be a waste and I'll just cheat myself out of them.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 23, 2011)

PSN knows where it's at. I throw my Debit Card Number in there, and get whatever I want on demand. None of that point Bullsh*t.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Your scenario is an irrelevant and unlikely one as you used the poorest of examples, when there's any number of animators to enlist.


There is a huge number of other games to play. For a small amount of cash that'd be wasted on points that aren't used I could buy something like "Beat Hazard" (which I did). And which I enjoyed far more than ME2's "Overlord". 

M$P, my animations, it's the same shit. You pay for a future service you probably won't receive. (Of course I don't charge anyone like that, that was just a silly example)

And Garrus, Vegitto-kun, DLCs I don't buy I can either watch it on Yutube (which I will, since I own a PC copy of Dead Space 2, no DLC for me anyway), or I can pirate it. I don't lose THAT much.

Just because the flawed system is something minor, unimportant, doesn't mean it's not fucking wrong. It has to be changed - if they don't do it on their own, make them do it. Don't just agree when it could be better. For example, Steam people changed their 1$=1? politics because people ade them. 

Why the hell are they using points anyway. Sure, some people can't do Internet transactions, this is justified, they can just go to a shop and buy a box with a paper with a code for X points. But why won't they let people with a bank account buy their games/DLCs directly? I sure as hell don't see Steam using system that flawed. Or any Internet shop. Only them.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

I raged fucking hard back then with steam suddenly going from dollar to euro.

instead of paying 40 dollars it went to 40 euro which is 54 dollars.

which pretty much killed my steam purchases.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

I raged as well. Many other people raged. We voiced our rage. And guess what, the prices are more accurate now.

Some games are more expansive in Europe, true, but that's because of some region bullshit.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

true but still.

I remember the first days of steam where everybody was whining about how its unneeded and going to die and how buggy it was.

day one user and still satisfied.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

Unneeded? What? Steam? What the fuck, it's a brilliant system! Yeah, unneeded, but i's the kind of unneeded that emails or SMS have. We can use other means, but this one is just so damn convenient to use.

It has flaws, but they're being fixed over time. Unlike certain something else we're discussing here.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

back in the old days when steam was slow, buggy and crashed whenever it felt like it.

god the pure RAGE that there was online when they said counter-strike 1.6 only worked on steam.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 24, 2011)

But still, they fixed it. M$P system is not being fixed at all.

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Feb 24, 2011)

I just can't beat hardcore. I just can't. I made my save on the end of chap.6 (360 user) so I can abuse that extra checkpoint in disc 2, but no I just can't do this.

I tried EVERYTHING. from 2 hardcore walkthroughs (one with commentary and one with pulse rifle only) upgraded rig and stasis and weapons and shit, but I can't play only to have hours erased from my life for nothing. I feel like I lost so much, I really can't bring myself to play this game anymore, but I'll just play normally and upgrade the shit out of everything and stomp on everyone to let out my rage.

But no, this mode is impossible...for me anyways. I truly admire those who've done it without the use of dlc/glitches/cheats.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 24, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I just can't beat hardcore. I just can't. I made my save on the end of chap.6 (360 user) so I can abuse that extra checkpoint in disc 2, but no I just can't do this.
> 
> I tried EVERYTHING. from 2 hardcore walkthroughs (one with commentary and one with pulse rifle only) upgraded rig and stasis and weapons and shit, but I can't play only to have hours erased from my life for nothing. I feel like I lost so much, I really can't bring myself to play this game anymore, but I'll just play normally and upgrade the shit out of everything and stomp on everyone to let out my rage.
> 
> But no, this mode is impossible...for me anyways. I truly admire those who've done it without the use of dlc/glitches/cheats.



Well while I'm sad you'll be missing out on the Hand Cannon and the bragging rights, hey, at least you tried. Though I strongly advise you keep that save, as you may one day come back to it with new found courage and conviction. An if you do, just get to chapter 9 and save. As long as you have your PC, Force Gun and a good amount of health and ammo, nothing should be able to stop you.

Anyways, I just got Dead Space: Martyr in the mail today, and it's a pretty damn good read so far. Smart book, and very easy to follow without feeling dumbed down or anything. Got past the first 100 pages, and it's pretty fucked up what happens when they come into contact with The Black Marker. Lookin forward to what else this awesome book holds in store.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2011)

45PLN... 16$. I'll be able to buy it next month.

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow. And to think I spent 80.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I got through all the elite suit schematic locations... and nothing. Whoever said that if you made a second (non NG+) game you would get the schematics was obviously on crack, as I guessed. Still, I have managed to glean some new uses for weapons. 

Line gun: stalkers and tripods (in the chapter 7 elevator sequence). The alt fire does wonders in both of these scenarios. With stalkers, if you see them poke their head around a corner, drop a mine and forget about it. Even if they run at you immediately, the mine will explode before they get out of range, instantly killing them. With the tripods in the elevator, same deal. On enemies that can wall climb I haven't found the line gun to be as useful, but it's definitely handy in most situations. 

Ripper: scorpions. There are many benefits to a ripper, especially when fully upgraded: less of a need to aim, constant damage, and a barrier between you and any necromorphs. This was never as apparent to me as whenever I'd see those leapers, freak out a bit with my extended ripper blade, and find them dead most of the time already.

Contact beam: elevator in chapter 11. With a fully upgraded (or nearly fully upgraded) alt fire in the chapter 11 elevator, you literally have to do nothing more than spam the alt fire the entire time, and everything will die in 1-2 hits. Buttery smooth ride.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 25, 2011)

_Finally_ got this. And I've managed to stay completely spoiler free too.


Gonna start playing it very soon, my anticipation could not be greater. :WOW


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got through reading Dead Space: Martyr:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Well fuck.......that was depressing.

Altman bosses his way through a pretty sizable Necromorph outbreak in a way that would make Isaac proud, makes The Black Marker his bitch, and what does he get for all his troubles? His girlfriend gets murdered, the douche bag he saved betrays him, and in turn, gets handed over to assholes responsible for all this who use parts of his story to turn him into a Prophet, and then proceed to throw his ass into a cage with a Brute where he is brutally killed...

*Altman Be Pitied* is more like it...shit 

The saddest part is that he didn't want any part of this religion people kept trying to force onto him, and said none of the things people said that he said. He was just a scientist whose curiosity got the better of him, and unfortunately lead him into a situation that got him and people he cared about killed. Hell, once he finally found out the things he wanted to, he tried to do everything Isaac's doing right now.




Needles to say, this book has made me look at a huge part of the series in a different way. If you care at all about Dead Space's story, I highly recommend you pick this up and give it a read.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, Martyr is almost as depressing as the Gears series of books. It's just one of those books where it's like, "Wow. Talk about kicking someone when they're down."

Though in that respect, it's what makes it great.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 26, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah, Martyr is almost as depressing as the Gears series of books. It's just one of those books where it's like, "Wow. Talk about kicking someone when they're down."
> 
> *Though in that respect, it's what makes it great.*



Yeah I know, but fuckin hell that was stone cold. I hope Isaac finds out about all this and gets revenge for him or somethin. _*Somebody*_ needs to pay for that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow I'm glad more of you read Martyr. I thought it was a really sweet book. Really well thought out and such. I really hope Dead Space 3 breaks into that. Maybe somehow Isaac goes to Earth and comes into contact with the original marker who tries showing him what happened before, so we get glimpses and moments of playing as Altman to uncover the truth.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 26, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Wow I'm glad more of you read Martyr. I thought it was a really sweet book. Really well thought out and such. I really hope Dead Space 3 breaks into that. *Maybe somehow Isaac goes to Earth and comes into contact with the original marker who tries showing him what happened before, so we get glimpses and moments of playing as Altman to uncover the truth*.



Oh shit. That would be plain awesome.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2011)

It would be. I mean Altman can dream the future in Martyr, so why can't Isaac be shown the past via Hallucinations?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2011)

So yeah Severed is pretty awesome. Worth the money and the twitchers are cool as hell.


*Spoiler*: _ending_ 





sucks that gabe died


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2011)

So it's out? Time to start up Youtube...

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> So it's out? Time to start up Youtube...
> 
> //HbS



Today was the release date, yeah.

And a review on IGN compared this and the AC:B DLC... apparently the reviewer, in spite of it's short length, would prefer the DS2 DLC.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2011)

It's great fun, like a short roller coaster ride. The twitchers are amazing and revisiting the locales Isaac passed through (and seeing the dead bodies Isaac killed) was satisfying.

One thing though is sometimes Gabe sounds EXACTLY like Isaac (when stomping really) and other times it's really hard to understand him without subtitles (but not as exaggerated as Nicole, dear lord I had to play the game again with subtitles just to understand her)

Other than that Gabe is pretty cool, his suit alas, is not  

tony stark Isaac ftw.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

The one suit I saw for the promo actually seemed pretty awesome, imo.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The one suit I saw for the promo actually seemed pretty awesome, imo.



Theirs only 1 suit, yet ANOTHER reskin of the security suit except for the helmet which is pretty cool but I like Isaacs better. Probably because it's blue.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 2, 2011)

Just finished Dead Space Severed. Holy shit, it was fucking amazing! 

First of all, I love that they brought back the twitcher, except now it's even harder to kill. OMG....they are fucking scary, and I died several times to them. I think it kinda confirmed that the infectors can create twitchers out of any corpse. They don't need a stasis module to become one.

The whole thing is action packed from start to finish. It's also quite hard, so expect to die a lot of you immediately try it on zealot like I did. 

Overall, amazing, worth the money.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2011)

How much was it again? Too lazy to look up the price, sorry.. Also I plan on grabbing it soon enough.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Echø said:


> How much was it again? Too lazy to look up the price, sorry.. Also I plan on grabbing it soon enough.



560 Microsoft Points/$6.99

Though be forewarned, it is incredibly short (the one review I read said he got through the first of two chapters in about twenty to twenty-five minutes - though he still preferred it over Brotherhood's DLC due to it's uniqueness and being more story-relevant).

And if you're the kind of person it it, it adds 8 achievements (and I'm assuming the same number of trophies).


----------



## DedValve (Mar 2, 2011)

Took me about an hour first time on zealot. Not really that hard but yes, very, very, very short.

I never really cared for the story or the ending since I didn't play extraction.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 3, 2011)

The theme with dead space is short, but amazing.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 3, 2011)

Heh, well no wonder they were able to get this out so fast. About 70% of it was just recycled levels from the main game and the multiplayer.

I wouldn't say I feel gipped or anything, as it was pretty cheap, but I was kinda disappointed with this. We barely got anything new, and the story felt rushed as fuck. Seriously, what the fuck happened to McNeil? I would've at least liked an explanation on that before immediately finding out that Gabe and Lexine are now married.

I really wish their struggle on The Sprawl was a multi-part part story. As a main character of a previous game, I thought Weller deserved more than this very rushed and sloppy send-off.

However, I did like the return of the Twitchers. Not only are they harder to kill, but there were a couple of moments where they scared the fuck out of me. One moment that immediately comes to mind is when I was in the mess hall of the hospital right below the room where that crazy doctor slit his throat in the beginning of 2. 

I had just got done killing all the Necro's, and went over to call the elevator. While I was waiting for it, I started to hear body parts jostle around and then stop. I figured it was just them glitching like they do sometimes, so I didn't pay it any mind. However it started up again a couple seconds later, and sounded closer, and right when I turned the camera around just to make sure nothing was there, I see this Twitcher bolting right for me. Screamed and started firing on him uncontrollably with my Hand Cannon.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, what a great game. Rented it today, having a blast so far. Loved some of the unexpected scare jumps. Any new weapons worth mentioning (in the first game I pretty much stuck to the plasma cutter and the line gun)?

Really wish I had the money to buy it, but DAII is comming out next week  Maybe I'll grab it when the price drops a bit...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 6, 2011)

Bought this today. I have to say I've almost pissed myself twice playing Dead Space 2 . Next time I'll make sure I piss before playing again.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 6, 2011)

Just finished it. Great, great game. Now I wanna play on hardcore but I can't because I have to return it tomorrow damn it...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm on chapter 10,so can somebody tell me how many chapters there are?


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Fifteen, though the last two are pretty short.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm on chapter 14. Those regenarator things are a pain in the ass.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally did it. Finished it on hardcore, fuck yeah. Did it by only using the pulse rifle. Thing's ez when u got 900 ammo to spray around with.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ike said:


> Finally did it. Finished it on hardcore, fuck yeah. Did it by only using the pulse rifle. Thing's ez when u got 900 ammo to spray around with.



Damn, that's actually pretty impressive. Then again I never would've thought someone could beat it just using the javelin gun, so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised. But nonetheless, congratulations, welcome to club


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 10, 2011)

My antivirus just had problems with Dead Space 2 and automatically deleted it. 

I dunno whether re-installing it will work. Will it trigger again?


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 11, 2011)

awesome game

but this harcore shit is so damn retarded. honestly that game is not suited for limited saves, there are simply too much unfair scenes.
hardcore would have been perfect for the first dead space because the difficulty was always fair, even on impossible.

but with dead space 2 it's just bullshit. i tried harcore two times:

first run: and exploder jumps out of a vent from above directly behind me at chapter 2 or so ---> instant death

second run: I found out that you can't use the energy cannons secondary fire while hanging upside down on the train scene. also the primary fire does no damage to the brute. -----> crushed by the train

Hardcore is not even about skill, it's simply about having a shitload of luck OR knowing every single spawnpoint in the game(and that's just the opposite of what survival horror should be).
I would be perfectly fine with only one save at the end of every chapter, but 3 saves is not enough regarding how terrible the balancing in dead space 2 is.


but who am I kidding. someday I will force myself through hardcore.
simply to increase the length of my E-pen0r


----------



## Skylit (Mar 12, 2011)

Favorite weapon: Flamethrower

Yes. You have read right. The motherfucking flamethrower.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tandaradei said:


> awesome game
> 
> but this harcore shit is so damn retarded. honestly that game is not suited for limited saves, there are simply too much unfair scenes.
> hardcore would have been perfect for the first dead space because the difficulty was always fair, even on impossible.
> ...



Yeah, I have to sorely disagree with almost all of this. Beating hardcore does require skill. You need to be a good shot, and you need to manage your ammo and health almost perfectly. It's honestly not that hard when you do all that. Oh, and I got two guns for ya, Plasma Cutter and Force Gun. Seriously, that combo works wonders. And yes, a little foreknowledge definitely helps. Hardcore is meant to be a challenge, not the main way you play the game. Enjoy all that survival/horror when playing it on one of the normal difficulties.

Also, I'm not really sure what you mean by energy canons though. I also never had a problem with that Brute on the train. Just shot him in the shoulder a couple of times with my PC, and it worked.



Skylit said:


> Favorite weapon: Flamethrower
> 
> Yes. You have read right. The motherfucking flamethrower.



Hey, no shame in that, the flamethrower is pretty damn good in this one. I don't even have mine fully upgraded and I'm already murkin advanced slashers with it on Survivalist.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 12, 2011)

I FINALLY MADE IT TO MY SECOND SAVE IN HARDCORE MODE!

Right before the drill ride. I'll use my last save before the eye poke machine as the remaining chapters zooms by in a flash (rushing through with the ubermorph chasing you is easy, rushing through with those goddamn leapers? I can already sense the rage moments I'll face)

I'm so close to that delicious foam finger I can taste it.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 13, 2011)

There are elite versions of the suits?

Hell, I guess I'll have to keep at least 1 Node on me again .


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 13, 2011)

Butcher said:


> There are elite versions of the suits?
> 
> Hell, I guess I'll have to keep at least 1 Node on me again .



Meh, the best one you get is the Elite Advanced Suit, and you need a power node for that. It's at the end of an elevator ride in chapter 11. You go up, turn around, and the schematic's right there.

Oh, and *HEY*, you stole my last avatar


----------



## Skylit (Mar 13, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hey, no shame in that, the flamethrower is pretty damn good in this one. I don't even have mine fully upgraded and I'm already murkin advanced slashers with it on Survivalist.



Fully-upgraded even advanced leapers are running away.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

EA plans to address Dead Space 3 "to wider group of gamers" (...) "similar to Resident Evil"

//HbS


----------



## Skylit (Mar 14, 2011)

They will burn in hell for what they did to us.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> EA plans to address Dead Space 3 "to wider group of gamers" (...) "similar to Resident Evil"
> 
> //HbS



What?? Dead space is the only series right now that can still be called survival horror, please don't let it become like RE5


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> EA plans to address Dead Space 3 "to wider group of gamers" (...) "similar to Resident Evil"
> 
> //HbS





I thought that's what they did with Dead Space 2. They made it a lot more action-packed, gave it more set piece and gave the main character a voice. I really don't see what else they can do to make it "appeal to a wider audience" without completely fucking up the series. Though like I said in a previous post, I wouldn't mind a suit customization app to be thrown in, like in Halo Reach.



stavrakas said:


> What?? Dead space is the only series right now that can still be called survival horror, please don't let it become like RE5



Well, to be honest, it kind of did. While it wasn't as glaring as it was in RE5, the game was more concentrated on action than it was with scares. The only thing it didn't do that RE5 did was add in co-op, which I'm hoping they don't do with 3. But if they do do it, then I hope it's a separate mini-campaign like in Splinter Cell Conviction.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

They went wider with DS2, they want to go even wideeeeeer. Like Puella Magi faces.

Dead Space 1 was a cool concept made in a cool way.
Dead Space 2 was a really great game, appealing to more than 1 kind of gamers.
Dead Space 3 is going to be a casualized cash cow.

FUUUUUUUUUUCK

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> They went wider with DS2, they want to go even wideeeeeer. Like Puella Magi faces.
> 
> Dead Space 1 was a cool concept made in a cool way.
> Dead Space 2 was a really great game, appealing to more than 1 kind of gamers.
> ...



If Steve and his team have their way, I don't think it'll ever get that bad. Before Dead Space 2 was even out, they said they tons of great ideas for future installments if EA lets them make more. And judging by all I saw in 2, I think they could do it without turning it into a casualized piece of shit. I just hope that if they bring hardcore mode back, they don't make it even harder. Don't think my mind or throat could take it, and by throat, I mean on the screaming I'd do if I died you fucking pervs


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, let's *hope*. Lately EA has been ordering around and forcing associated studios to do stuff they normally wouldn't.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> EA plans to address Dead Space 3 "to wider group of gamers" (...) "similar to Resident Evil"
> 
> //HbS



I dislike EA before but now I'm really beginning to hate EA.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Please no RE conversion. EA and their bloated garbage.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 14, 2011)

They pretty much want to turn DS2 into RE?

Thats like taking a perfectly good xbox and trading it in for one that RROD' 8 times.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

No, not turning DS into RE. They said the situation is similar. "There's room for improvement and changes, like there was in RE" more or less. 

I never played any Resident Evils...

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, not turning DS into RE. They said the situation is similar. "There's room for improvement and changes, like there was in RE" more or less.
> 
> I never played any Resident Evils...
> 
> //HbS



Well if it's just "room for improvement", then I think we're ok. There's always room for improvement in any kind of entertainment. I just hope it's what the developers themselves want to do, because the minute they start doing shit they don't want to, might as well kiss the series goodbye.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

"room for improvement" as in "we can make it so it attracts more kinds of gamers" (most likely casualization, co-op, auto-aim, etc).

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> "room for improvement" as in "we can make it so it attracts more kinds of gamers" (most likely casualization, co-op, auto-aim, etc).
> 
> //HbS



I'm gonna be optimistic and say that I doubt that that's not what Visceral and EA have in mind. The popular opinion is that co-op in a survival/horror game is not a good idea, as evidenced by the enormous amount of hate it got for that. A 40 year old woman gamer I work with even said it was fuckin stupid of Capcom to do that. So I'm hoping EA and Visceral know this and won't add it into the main story.

I know I sound like a broken record when I say this, but seriously, armor customization. Would fit perfectly in the Dead Space universe in my opinion. As for what else they could do to make the game actually better, well, nothing really comes to mind. I just hope 3 as scary, if not scarier, than the first one. 2 had some nice scares here and there, but not enough.

Actually, I just thought of something. I'm not sure how, but try not to make the enemy spawn points so predictable. They touched on this in 2 with the necro's bursting through doors and walls, and that one Puker on the elevator got me pretty good to. Also, try to actually get inside our head and mentally freak us out, like in Silent Hill 2. Fuckin Pyramid Head standing on the other side of those bars just staring at you still gets me to this day.

Not sure what else to say, but I have faith, *Visceral Be Praised*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 14, 2011)

Dead Space is as good as it is. All it needs is a few more tweaks and that's it.

And I can't wait to see the weapons in Dead Space 3. Dead Space 2 weapons were some of the best weapons I've used in a game. Just imagine three. It's gonna be epic hopefully.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 17, 2011)

*I BEAT HARDCORE MODE*

My nightmare is over, I can finally relax now. I can finally continue.

.....now what? =/


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 17, 2011)

DedValve said:


> *I BEAT HARDCORE MODE*
> 
> My nightmare is over, I can finally relax now. I can finally continue.
> 
> .....now what? =/



Now you run through Zealot with the Handcannon like a *FUCKIN FREIGHT TRAIN!!!* 

Although if you already got the achievement/trophy for that mode, do it anyway, it's fuckin hilarious how powerful that thing is. Plus there's always multi-player which is fun for a little while when you play with a team who all have mic's.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn.

Now the only trophy which is missing for platinum is the Hardcore trophy.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips on Ch. 15 on Survivalist? 

It's my first play-through and man is it hard trying to fight all the modified nerco's (black and green) and then the regenerator (why is he back )


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2011)

Use alot of stasis on the Regenerator, after you shoot off all his limbs. Aside from that, just try to be as efficient as possible with your shots, and move, try not to be cornered.

My first playthrough was on Zealot, and that's how I did it. I just shoot shit.

//HbS


----------



## Toreno (Mar 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Use alot of stasis on the Regenerator, after you shoot off all his limbs. Aside from that, just try to be as efficient as possible with your shots, and move, try not to be cornered.
> 
> My first playthrough was on Zealot, and that's how I did it. I just shoot shit.
> 
> //HbS



Ok, guess I'll upgrade my stasis. The duration is horrible. That's the main reason why I'm having a hard time with this chapter. The regenrator is frozen for like 5 seconds and I can't deal with the others that fast. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2011)

My stasis was unupgraded as well  it was kinda a pain in the ass.

//HbS


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Mar 20, 2011)

İ finished the game twice in zealot difficulty, bu still cant get myself to play on hardcore it must be crazy!!!! Especially agaisnt raptors they are so annoying!!


----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2011)

I got bored so I decided to do an old RE5 challenge when I got bored. Play through the entire game with no upgrades on zealot without using the store at all. 

Soooo much fun


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 21, 2011)

Beat Hardcore, twice! The 1st for my own profile and the 2nd to help my son because he wanted the Hand Cannon so bad but kept dying so I helped him out. The 2nd time I went to the beginning of Chapter 13 for my 1st save, the 2nd save before the Eye machine, and the final save before the Marker gauntlet.


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know if any of you seen this, but this guy is a Very Hardcore player. He's doing Hardcore with only the basic rig, no saves, no node upgrades for the rig or weapons! And watching his vids gives tons of tips. This guy is bad ass! Check him out!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbgAZajp5L8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toreno (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> My stasis was unupgraded as well  it was kinda a pain in the ass.
> 
> //HbS



Well least I know someone was in the same boat as me. I've got four nodes so I think I can get it upgraded to a decent duration. 

Also, I wish I could buy another gun. I'm rolling deep with a plasma cutter and a line gun. 

Least I know what to expect when I do my hardcore play through.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 21, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Well least I know someone was in the same boat as me. I've got four nodes so I think I can get it upgraded to a decent duration.
> 
> Also, I wish I could buy another gun. I'm rolling deep with a plasma cutter and a line gun.
> 
> Least I know what to expect when I do my hardcore play through.



Well when you do eventually attempt your Hardcore run, use the Force Gun instead of the Line Gun. It's insane how powerful and helpful that can be, especially when upgraded.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 21, 2011)

tinhamodic said:


> Don't know if any of you seen this, but this guy is a Very Hardcore player. He's doing Hardcore with only the basic rig, no saves, no node upgrades for the rig or weapons! And watching his vids gives tons of tips. This guy is bad ass! Check him out!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbgAZajp5L8[/YOUTUBE]



My god, he's soo fucking accurate!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

.... that's impressive?  I guess that means I am impressive as well, when I'm not FRAPSing my accuracy is pretty much on the same level.

Though the way he grabs the claws, that's nice.

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats nothing. There's a hardcore run of a guy with nothing more than his PC...WITHOUT USING STASIS.

Yup, he ain't gonna be using any of that cheap freeze beam except when he needs to progress. Now THATS hardcore.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Did anyone really use Stasis? I only did against the Regenerator, and the first Tripod. Zealot, first playthrough.

//HbS


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Thats nothing. There's a hardcore run of a guy with nothing more than his PC...WITHOUT USING STASIS.
> 
> Yup, he ain't gonna be using any of that cheap freeze beam except when he needs to progress. Now THATS hardcore.



He got a Youtube video?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 21, 2011)

Got past the regnerator and now facing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nicole!!!! 




How in the hell am I suppose to stop those damn babies???


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 21, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Got past the regnerator and now facing
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you have a decent amount of health left, just ignore them, heal yourself when your health starts getting low and focus on Nicole. Once you pop The Marker open, everything disappears.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Did anyone really use Stasis? I only did against the Regenerator, and the first Tripod. Zealot, first playthrough.
> 
> //HbS


My first play through I just said fuck stasis. 

I didn't use it unless someone was right on top of me. Then I got to those levels with the Stalkers and started to regret not upgrading my Stasis.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Butcher, but I got through it. 

I did notice that the rock in front of you next to Nicole was like a shield. While I was there, the babies attacked me once and never again. I though it was like a piece of the marker (in the first movie they couldn't get near it, but I could be wrong).


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 22, 2011)

Toreno said:


> I did notice that the rock in front of you next to Nicole was like a shield. While I was there, the babies attacked me once and never again. I though it was like a piece of the marker (in the first movie they couldn't get near it, but I could be wrong).



Yeah, the Necro's not being able to get near The Marker is a pretty big inconsistency between the game and that movie, seeing as how they could get near in the first game and were practically gang-banging it in the second one. I don't know, I can't wait until we finally find out what exactly The Marker is and why it does what it does. I hope it makes sense and ties everything together somehow, because so far, everything that thing does makes no sense.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Did anyone really use Stasis? I only did against the Regenerator, and the first Tripod. Zealot, first playthrough.
> 
> //HbS



I abused it lol, it was the first thing I fully upgraded after my two health upgrades. I loved using it along with the ripper.


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 22, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, the Necro's not being able to get near The Marker is a pretty big inconsistency between the game and that movie, seeing as how they could get near in the first game and were practically gang-banging it in the second one. I don't know, I can't wait until we finally find out what exactly The Marker is and why it does what it does. I hope it makes sense and ties everything together somehow, because so far, everything that thing does makes no sense.


The 1st Marker in the movie that was moved to the Ishimura was the Red Marker, the 1st copy of the original marker found on earth. It was moved to Aegis 7 to keep it away from people to study it's effects. The original marker on earth was called the Black Marker. It had properties that can not only repel the necromorphs but can also nullify the necromorph process. Apparently recreating the marker duplicated some of the effects of the original marker,but it seems to be also doing the opposite with each recreation (hints are in the logs of scientists at EarthGov).


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Did anyone really use Stasis? I only did against the Regenerator, and the first Tripod. Zealot, first playthrough.
> 
> //HbS



yeah, mostly against the leapers, they're speedy bastards!


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 22, 2011)

tinhamodic said:


> The 1st Marker in the movie that was moved to the Ishimura was the Red Marker, the 1st copy of the original marker found on earth. It was moved to Aegis 7 to keep it away from people to study it's effects. The original marker on earth was called the Black Marker. It had properties that can not only repel the necromorphs but can also nullify the necromorph process. Apparently recreating the marker duplicated some of the effects of the original marker,but it seems to be also doing the opposite with each recreation (hints are in the logs of scientists at EarthGov).



Oh yeah I already know all that. But what I wanna know is where the fuck it came from, who or what made it, and why the fuck it does so many conflicting things like having the ability to create Necromorphs, yet wanting to nullify them at the same time. My favorite theory is that the things have split personalities, hence the reason why they have two different sides twisted together to form one thing.


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 22, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh yeah I already know all that. But what I wanna know is where the fuck it came from, who or what made it, and why the fuck it does so many conflicting things like having the ability to create Necromorphs, yet wanting to nullify them at the same time. My favorite theory is that the things have split personalities, hence the reason why they have two different sides twisted together to form one thing.



I don't think it's a conflict. I think the original marker was created to keep the Necromorph in check or a ward against them, or better yet to keep something in (something hinted in Dead Space: Martyr). I think this theory is supported in the scientist's logs of DS2 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kinner Phelps "We are puppets under the influence of some alien influence..." and "... it's making us make it", "...it's desperately trying to get out!"


 But man can't duplicate that and in recreating it something is 'lost in translation' and in doing so the necromorphs instead of being stopped are becoming active. I think the marker twist actually looks like a DNA strand. Anyhow, I hope more will be explained in either more future media or in Dead Space 3.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Got some good news:



> Visceral Montreal (formerly known as EA Montreal) is hiring new staff members. The good news is that the job listing reveals more about unannounced games that are probably in the works.
> 
> As you can see on the EA Jobs site, multiple positions for the Army of Two franchise are available, including senior producer and art director. Additionally, Visceral is looking for a senior development director for the Dead Space series.
> 
> Sure, this isn't surprising; EA following up on two successful IPs is just common sense. Even so, it's good to know that we have more Dead Space to look forward to. As for Army of Two, well... here's hoping that the next one isn't so bad.





Looks like the series ain't goin anywhere for a while. Not really all that surprising seeing as how 2 sold almost two million copies in its first week. Keep it comin Visceral


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't wait 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2011)

Just hope Visceral doesn't do what Ubisoft plans to do with AC.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 16, 2011)

LMFAO... I was playing on harcore, saved the game at the end of chapter 5, but died on chapter 9 by bunch of tripods....

2 hours and a half hours gone to the drain.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2011)

Shit happens.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 16, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LMFAO... I was playing on harcore, saved the game at the end of chapter 5, but died on chapter 9 by bunch of tripods....
> 
> 2 hours and a half hours gone to the drain.



Yeah, I almost got killed at that part. Thankfully they can't one-shot you, and I had a lot of health packs, so whenever I got hit, I just spammed the B button. Then when I went through the game on Zealot with the hand cannon, I took my sweet time with that section and blasted any fuckin Tripod that dare stand in my way


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2011)

Hm, is that the elevator part? Only thing I can think of that might be trouble for someone involving tripods, since the nest was a cakewalk.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 16, 2011)

No, it's a bit further than that. The elevator part is before the solar array in chapter 7. 

It's the part where you have to use the canister to blow up the thing that is blocking the way where infinite amount of tripods show up.


----------



## tinhamodic (Apr 29, 2011)

The key to the end of Chapter 9 is don't kill the tripod! Just blast off one arm and let it keep chasing you. I hope EA and Visceral are working on more DLCs for DS2!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (May 13, 2011)

Found a pretty cool site that translates English into Unitology, check it out:


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 13, 2011)

Pretty cool! Too bad the best you can do is cut out those characters and paste it as an image, not text.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (May 13, 2011)

Not gonna lie, first thing I did was type in almost all the curse words I know


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

"Nicole Is Dead."


----------

